# Tesla Time™ Stories



## Maevra

So hubs and I had some errands to run around town today and saw not one, not two, but FIVE Model 3's in our two hours out and about. :hearteyes: ETA: Make that SEVEN. Just saw two more parked next to each other at a soccer game. 

My favorite sighting was when we were driving around Palo Alto and pulled up right next to another silver Model 3. The occupants were an older gentleman and his lady friend and, as we both had our windows down, I waved and said to him "nice car!" He guffawed loudly as we went our separate ways. 

There's a saying that the Model S is the Camry of Silicon Valley... welp, the Model 3 is definitely shaping up to be the Corolla of Silicon Valley now!

BTW mods, do we already have a mega thread where we can just add our experiences? There are so many small but cool "Tesla moments" I'd love to share but don't want to create a new separate thread for each one, so would be nice to have it if we don't already.


----------



## Michael Russo

Maevra said:


> (...)
> BTW mods, do we already have a mega thread where we can just add our experiences? There are so many small but cool "Tesla moments" I'd love to share but don't want to create a new separate thread for each one, so would be nice to have it if we don't already.


Maevra, you just did pave the way!! Edited thread name for this one to serve as such... and made it sticky as there starts to be so many of you now !! 

Note to all: thread originally started under title '_We're gettin' as common as Corollas. Sorta _'
(Trust Maevra will be pleased we did not lost that for posterity! )


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I don’t know how I feel about the Corolla of anything, but I get it 

So far the most aggresssive people following me to see the car were:

Model S P85
Audi RS5

Kinda funny. I enjoy being the one being chased and filmed instead of the other way around


----------



## Maevra

Michael Russo said:


> Maevra, you just did pave the way!! Edited thread name for this one to serve as such... and made it sticky as there starts to be so many of you now !!
> 
> Note to all: thread originally started under title '_We're gettin' as common as Corollas. Sorta _'
> (Trust Maevra will be pleased we did not lost that for posterity! )


Whoohoo! Thanks very much @Michael Russo! Love the new title!


----------



## Michael Russo

Maevra said:


> Whoohoo! Thanks very much @Michael Russo! Love the new title!


You're welcome... Good ideas always have a way to come to fruition, Maevra! And I look forward to the day that I can contribute to this thread with experiences of my own... 

OK - that will be a while... don't let that stop any of you current & future owners in the meantime!


----------



## Love

Last night we went to dinner and I got a great parking spot on the street right next to the restaurant we were going to. They sat us by chance at a window where I could see my car. Now, this street has many restaurants and parking is at a premium (downtown area). Most of the people were just walking on by my car like normal, but one group of three gentlemen stopped, with one in particular about as happy as I was when I picked my car up! I watched them with a smile of my own as they took some pic, ogled the car and it seemed to make their night. EDIT: they were super respectful and were keeping a distance, just like I would do, not sure why but felt like I needed to edit and add that.

I decided to walk out and greet them (after using the app to honk at them for a laugh ). I got out there and asked them what they thought about it...they all seemed to really just be getting a kick out of only seeing the car.....so then asked if they wanted to sit inside. The really enthusiastic guys jaw dropped and he went to the passenger seat, "no, no, no...." I said and motioned to the drivers seat. He pretty much ran around the car to get in. He looked to be on cloud 9, and that in turn made me feel really good, it's always so enjoyable for me to see others joy. His buddies snapped some photos and we talked briefly about the car...the guy said he's for sure getting one now, so that's cool! We shook hands and that was that, I didn't even get their names! Lol. But it was a good experience! I smile writing about it 

One more edit to add, GREAT IDEA @Maevra @Michael Russo!!


----------



## Vistan

Today, as I was parking at the Forum in Carlsbad, CA to go to the local Apple store, two nice ladies happened by and asked if they could look at my car. I, of course, told them "No, don't come any closer!" But, they got the grand mini-tour of the inside, frunk, and trunk, and loved it. Apparently, their husbands had told them about the new Tesla and now they were thrilled that they could go home and say "I've been there, and done that."

Vistan


----------



## M3MD

Well I don't have my car yet, but I do have a Tesla jacket. Every time I wear it, I get asked questions about Tesla by random strangers in the grocery store, the dentist office, wherever I go. 
I should have thought about this when I wore it to the Bellevue, WA showroom last week to see their beautiful red Model 3. I had a crowd of people around me asking me questions because they all thought I worked there. Thanks to this forum, I'm pretty sure I was able to answer all the questions with as much knowledge as the actual employees and I think I even convinced 2 people to put down reservations. 

(I did tell everyone I wasn't an employee, just a super fan.)


----------



## KarenRei

M3MD said:


> Well I don't have my car yet, but I do have a Tesla jacket. Every time I wear it, I get asked questions about Tesla by random strangers in the grocery store, the dentist office, wherever I go.
> I should have thought about this when I wore it to the Bellevue, WA showroom last week to see their beautiful red Model 3. I had a crowd of people around me asking me questions because they all thought I worked there. Thanks to this forum, I'm pretty sure I was able to answer all the questions with as much knowledge as the actual employees and I think I even convinced 2 people to put down reservations.
> 
> (I did tell everyone I wasn't an employee, just a super fan.)


Could be fun for 1 april  "Well, what's interesting about the new batteries for the Model 3 - they're still lithium ion, but instead of using a petroleum-based electrolyte as in the Model S, the electrolyte is a mild cheese. Really! It was discovered that the fatty acids are unexpectedly good as a solute for lithium, given a very heavy dose of preservatives..."



I've long been tempted to set up a booth in a heavily touristed part of downtown Reykjavík on 1 April with a big sign that says in Icelandic "EKKI TREYSTA ÞESSARI KONU", followed by an English "translation" of "TOURIST INFORMATION KIOSK". And then literally every response I'd give would be a lie. "Well, that church up there, that's Hallgrímskírkjan, which means 'The Church of Hallur the Cruel' - which admittedly isn't a very kind name, but it was given to him by his enemies, under the pagan chieftan Snorri the Ugly who previously occupied the Reykjavík area...."

There would of course be information pamphlets being given out. They'd be lies too. Tourist maps would as well be available. They'd be wrong.


----------



## skygraff

KarenRei said:


> Could be fun for 1 april  "Well, what's interesting about the new batteries for the Model 3 - they're still lithium ion, but instead of using a petroleum-based electrolyte as in the Model S, the electrolyte is a mild cheese. Really! It was discovered that the fatty acids are unexpectedly good as a solute for lithium, given a very heavy dose of preservatives..."
> 
> 
> 
> I've long been tempted to set up a booth in a heavily touristed part of downtown Reykjavík on 1 April with a big sign that says in Icelandic "EKKI TREYSTA ÞESSARI KONU", followed by an English "translation" of "TOURIST INFORMATION KIOSK". And then literally every response I'd give would be a lie. "Well, that church up there, that's Hallgrímskírkjan, which means 'The Church of Hallur the Cruel' - which admittedly isn't a very kind name, but it was given to him by his enemies, under the pagan chieftan Snorri the Ugly who previously occupied the Reykjavík area...."
> 
> There would of course be information pamphlets being given out. They'd be lies too. Tourist maps would as well be available. They'd be wrong.


So, the rest of the year you stick with the "legitimate" maps to the stars homes in LA, right?

You can fool all of the people some of the time, some of the people all of the time, most of the people most of the time, and then there's the internet where a sucker logs on every nanosecond.

In the meantime, even without the car or the jacket or hanging out where Teslas roam, I've already had my share of unprompted informational and evangelical encounters. I hope I've convinced a few but also hope they didn't get so amped as to buy an S and reserve my.. er.. a 3 while I'm over here practicing my patient thumb twiddling.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Last weekend at the supermarket, I parked in my usual (far away) spot and a Black Model S P85 spotted me parking. He literally flew around the corner to come check it out. 

We spent a good 15 minutes chatting about the car. He said he literally just made his final payment on his car, but was torn by the 3. Very nice guy!

On a seemingly daily basis I have people videoing me on the highway, but that was my first experience with someone following me to check it out and chat.


----------



## TrevP

I had 2 occurrences yesterday on our way back from the long weekend. Our X was parked in our friend's driveway for a couple of days and kept noticing the neighbour across the street would linger on his porch looking over at the car. When I was packing to leave he got in his work truck, came over, rolled down the window and said "nice car". I immediately responded with "thanks, it's fully electric". The look on the guy's face was one of disbelief. The fact that I hd the falcon wing door open I'm sure was the reason he got in his truck so fast to come over though 

The other occurrence was stopping in rain to get a get a coffee and bathroom break at night and some kids were getting out of the van in front of us and one of them exclaimed "it's a Tesla!". Kids get it


----------



## Mad Hungarian

TrevP said:


> I had 2 occurrences yesterday on our way back from the long weekend. Our X was parked in our friend's driveway for a couple of days and kept noticing the neighbour across the street would linger on his porch looking over at the car. When I was packing to leave he got in his work truck, came over, rolled down the window and said "nice car". I immediately responded with "thanks, it's fully electric". The look on the guy's face was one of disbelief. The fact that I hd the falcon wing door open I'm sure was the reason he got in his truck so fast to come over though
> 
> The other occurrence was stopping in rain to get a get a coffee and bathroom break at night and some kids were getting out of the van in front of us and one of them exclaimed "it's a Tesla!". Kids get it


Maybe it's because I work in a company with 100 other gearheads, and live in a fairly urban area, but it seems _amazing_ to me that anyone in North America with a active driver's license - at least within 100 kms of a major city - wouldn't recognize a Model S or X on sight by now. Or know that it was electric.
Was he recently unfrozen from an Austin Powers style cryogenics experiment?


----------



## Ken Voss

Mad Hungarian said:


> Maybe it's because I work in a company with 100 other gearheads, and live in a fairly urban area, but it seems _amazing_ to me that anyone in North America with a active driver's license - at least within 100 kms of a major city - wouldn't recognize a Model S or X on sight by now. Or know that it was electric.
> Was he recently unfrozen from an Austin Powers style cryogenics experiment?


It was Rip Van Winkle!


----------



## Brokedoc

I've had coworkers who I've showed my Tesla to and all the fancy tech and phone app and they're amazed.

Recently, I had a Blue Model X loaner (my regular X is black). They asked me if I got a new car and I told them that Tesla is so high tech, they have a color changing paint that I can control on the app. They absolutely think its true!


----------



## MelindaV

Brokedoc said:


> Recently, I had a Blue Model X loaner (my regular X is black). They asked me if I got a new car and I told them that Tesla is so high tech, they have a color changing paint that I can control on the app. They absolutely think its true!


I hope these coworkers are not practicing doctors


----------



## Brokedoc

MelindaV said:


> I hope these coworkers are not practicing doctors


Lol. Most aren't but there is a surprisingly high percentage of non-tech savvy docs, especially the older generation.


----------



## Brokedoc

I had posted this earlier this month but it is especially appropriate for Tesla Time.

By far and away the MOST COMMON question Tesla owners get is about the charging. The lack of need to worry about gas stations is HUGE. When people ask about if charging the car is a hassle, I ask them if they prefer charging their phone overnight or would they rather have a disposable battery that can’t be recharged but you would change it every day in a few minutes and it would cost more money and make your hands dirty. 

They usually blink at me few times before they get the analogy. Then the answer is always the same...

My analogy seems SO RIDICULOUS that why would anyone every want to have dirty, more expensive disposable batteries for their cell phone. Soon, everyone will have the same attitude towards gas and ICE cars.


----------



## Maevra

So I'm walking the dog and suddenly I see... could it be? YES! It's a white Model 3! Driver was stuck at a light so I waved, but they didn't see me (or ignored the crazy lady waving like a maniac). Just my luck seeing a 3 on the one day I chose not to wear my Tesla logo hat!


----------



## Love

I'm loving this thread! Keep them coming all!
I'll combine a few small ones we probably all have, but they make me feel good each time so...sharing!

Out for dinner with friends (I of course picked them up so they could see my car!) and when we were leaving there was a small group of kids out and one exclaimed "OH MAN, LOOK AT THAT TESLA!" I waved and then peeled out (safely, the opposite way of the children!). So YES @TrevP, the KIDS GET IT!!! 

Walking out to my car in a grocery store parking lot, this car drove by slowly and I could read the drivers mouth. "Oh. My. GOD!" They went past and circled back only to park somewhat distant from us. I was kind of waiting because of COURSE I'll stop and talk about my car with people... but they just parked and sat there... and stared. I asked my wife, are they walking up? "Nope, just sitting there... staring, their jaws are on the floor." 
Nice, but... ok, I guess we leave then. VROOOM <---did we ever decide on an EV equivalent?

Last one. Yesterday I was on my way home, stopped at a light waiting to take a left. Coming the other way was a nice silver Model S. He was kind of MOVING! He slowed down and started waving!! In that brief moment I thought "Nice Model S!" "Why is this guy waving at me? Oh yeah! I'm in a Tesla too!!" and "When is this light going to change so I can drive more?" all at once... and I tried to wave back but he might have been too far past me to see. I tried! I definitely am going to wave! I'll even wave at crazy ladies waving like maniacs (with or without Tesla hats) @Maevra .


----------



## Griff

Brokedoc said:


> When people ask about if charging the car is a hassle, I ask them if they prefer charging their phone overnight or would they rather have a disposable battery that can't be recharged but you would change it every day in a few minutes and it would cost more money and make your hands dirty.


I remember you posting this analogy last time, and I stole (borrowed) it while talking to my brother. He couldn't understand why I would keep waiting for the 3 instead of buying a new ICEV, since the family could really use a new car now. He said that he could never imagine the "hassle" of having to plug his car in every day when he got home. I used your cell phone analogy, and he was silent, followed by, "well... its... I don't know, it's different"


----------



## Brokedoc

Griff said:


> I remember you posting this analogy last time, and I stole (borrowed) it while talking to my brother. He couldn't understand why I would keep waiting for the 3 instead of buying a new ICEV, since the family could really use a new car now. He said that he could never imagine the "hassle" of having to plug his car in every day when he got home. I used your cell phone analogy, and he was silent, followed by, "well... its... I don't know, it's different"


Evolution of transportation refueling:

Plug in your EV when you get home: 2 seconds
Gas your car at the pump: 2 minutes
Feed your horse: 20 minutes.

It's definitely different.

Ok. Ok. I understand that the car isn't fully charged in 2 seconds but the car is parked at home anyway and the only time needed from me is to insert the plug....


----------



## garsh

Brokedoc said:


> Evolution of transportation refueling:
> 
> Plug in your EV when you get home: 2 seconds
> Gas your car at the pump: 2 minutes
> Feed your horse: 20 minutes.


Actually, to be equivalent, feeding the horse probably only took a few seconds to put some oats or hay in front of it. You don't have to stand around waiting for your horse to finish eating.


----------



## Brokedoc

garsh said:


> Actually, to be equivalent, feeding the horse probably only took a few seconds to put some oats or hay in front of it. You don't have to stand around waiting for your horse to finish eating.


You're right. But my Tesla doesn't slow down when it needs to poop either.


----------



## TrevP

Griff said:


> I remember you posting this analogy last time, and I stole (borrowed) it while talking to my brother. He couldn't understand why I would keep waiting for the 3 instead of buying a new ICEV, since the family could really use a new car now. He said that he could never imagine the "hassle" of having to plug his car in every day when he got home. I used your cell phone analogy, and he was silent, followed by, "well... its... I don't know, it's different"


I've said it many times before: you can TALK about EVs all day long but the clincher is getting people behind the wheel. Let them DRIVE the car. Make a deliberate return to home and plug it in. Say "that's it". They'll get it in no time.

In most cases the "fear" and misunderstanding comes from non-exposure to the daily routine with a car but showing the car and making the cell phone analogy works in every case


----------



## Jakesthree

When people say to me that they can't imagine owning an electric car with all the hassles of charging it I tell them this: It's like having an ICE car with a 70 per cent smaller gas tank. It is definitely more of a pain on a long trip but on the other hand your gas tank is magically full every single morning. I would take that deal.


----------



## Brokedoc

Jakesthree said:


> When people say to me that they can't imagine owning an electric car with all the hassles of charging it I tell them this: It's like having an ICE car with a 70 per cent smaller gas tank. It is definitely more of a pain on a long trip but on the other hand your gas tank is magically full every single morning. I would take that deal.


Maybe a Leaf has a 70% smaller tank but Tesla range is comparable to ICE.


----------



## Jakesthree

Brokedoc said:


> Maybe a Leaf has a 70% smaller tank but Tesla range is comparable to ICE.


My previous car was an Accord and before that an Optima and both of those would go between 950km and 1000km per tank (65L tank). The SR Model 3 is rated at about 350km but I was talking about EV's in general, most of which have much less range than Tesla's.


----------



## Maevra

I think today may be my personal favorite TeslaTime yet:

My best friend just took delivery of her Model S and drove straight to my office to show off the car and get a more in-depth tutorial of its features. Lo and behold *I* was the one who was floored because of a tweak Tesla seems to have made very recently to the interior!

The Model S now has lighted, flip-down alcanatra fabric vanity mirrors just like the Model 3. I know this is a very recent change because this car was built in Feb. 2018, but the Model S loaner I had a few weeks ago was built in Dec. 2017 and it had regular non-lighted mirrors with the plastic covers. I'm still shocked by the lighted vanity mirrors because, darn it, thought we Model 3 owners would have that special perk for a while longer!

Clearly Model S is being slowly improved to shave off the "Model 3 is better because XYZ" logic. Now... if only i could convince my friend to do a 0-60 test between her 75D and our 3. 

BTW she was a Model 3 first day reservation holder who decided to buy a Model S after test-driving the 3. She decided she liked the S more and didn't want to wait longer. So Tesla, you're welcome, I upsold someone on a car. 

ETA: Removed the "tweaked the dash to tilt the screen towards the driver" bit as I never realized the screen WAS already titled slightly towards the driver ever since the beginning. Guess I just never noticed because I'm usually the driver and never the passenger in a Model S. Derp!


----------



## KarenRei

Brokedoc said:


> Maybe a Leaf has a 70% smaller tank but Tesla range is comparable to ICE.


At least in city driving. The Model 3 LR actually goes *further* in city driving than its performance/class equivalent from BMW, the 340i


----------



## SoFlaModel3

So Tesla Time struck this morning.

I parked at work and out of nowhere a car came around the corner, paused in front of me, the driver stared at me, then drove away and parked a few rows away. I immediately got nervous that I might have cut him off and he was eyeballing my car to plot his revenge. I walked over to him in a defensive and apologetic way and said "did I cut you off. I'm really sorry, I don't think I did, but if I did I'm sorry. Did I say I'm sorry?"

He said, "no, no ... is that a Model 3?"

I had forgotten that I'm driving a car that most people (outside of California) haven't seen yet and immediately my Tesla grin kicked in.

"Do you want to check it out?"

So we spent 15 minutes going over the car, checking it out. He got in. Took some pictures. Really nice guy and I could tell this made his day and he's even more excited about his reservation now.


----------



## Maevra

Loved my commute home yesterday. I spotted a brand new, no plates black Model 3 with aero wheels and pulled into his lane so we could convoy. We had a nice cruise down the 101 for a good 5 minutes before he pulled alongside and we smiled at each other and he drove off. 

Bonus: saw no less than SIX Model 3's on that commute home/errands around town (3 reds, 1 white, 1 MSM, 1 black).


----------



## Brokedoc

Maevra said:


> Loved my commute home yesterday. I spotted a brand new, no plates black Model 3 with aero wheels and pulled into his lane so we could convoy. We had a nice cruise down the 101 for a good 5 minutes before he pulled alongside and we smiled at each other and he drove off.
> 
> Bonus: saw no less than SIX Model 3's on that commute home/errands around town (3 reds, 1 white, 1 MSM, 1 black).


When I was a kid, there was a silly game I would play with my friends called "Punch Buggy". Every time we were in a car, the first one to see a VW Beetle would be able to punch the shoulder of the person you were playing with and yell "Punch Buggy". Kids could do the same with "Punch 3" but they'll be so common very soon that kids can end up covered in bruises!


----------



## Love

Brokedoc said:


> When I was a kid, there was a silly game I would play with my friends called "Punch Buggy". Every time we were in a car, the first one to see a VW Beetle would be able to punch the shoulder of the person you were playing with and yell "Punch Buggy". Kids could do the same with "Punch 3" but they'll be so common very soon that kids can end up covered in bruises!


Ridiculous! Everyone knows it was called "Slug Bug!" 

I'm serious though, we did the same as kids under a different name :sweatsmile:


----------



## garsh

Lovesword said:


> Ridiculous! Everyone knows it was called "Slug Bug!"


Well, that deserves a poll.


----------



## @gravityrydr

KarenRei said:


> Could be fun for 1 april  "Well, what's interesting about the new batteries for the Model 3 - they're still lithium ion, but instead of using a petroleum-based electrolyte as in the Model S, the electrolyte is a mild cheese. Really! It was discovered that the fatty acids are unexpectedly good as a solute for lithium, given a very heavy dose of preservatives..."
> 
> 
> 
> I've long been tempted to set up a booth in a heavily touristed part of downtown Reykjavík on 1 April with a big sign that says in Icelandic "EKKI TREYSTA ÞESSARI KONU", followed by an English "translation" of "TOURIST INFORMATION KIOSK". And then literally every response I'd give would be a lie. "Well, that church up there, that's Hallgrímskírkjan, which means 'The Church of Hallur the Cruel' - which admittedly isn't a very kind name, but it was given to him by his enemies, under the pagan chieftan Snorri the Ugly who previously occupied the Reykjavík area...."
> 
> There would of course be information pamphlets being given out. They'd be lies too. Tourist maps would as well be available. They'd be wrong.


I like the way you think!


----------



## Maevra

Brokedoc said:


> When I was a kid, there was a silly game I would play with my friends called "Punch Buggy". Every time we were in a car, the first one to see a VW Beetle would be able to punch the shoulder of the person you were playing with and yell "Punch Buggy". Kids could do the same with "Punch 3" but they'll be so common very soon that kids can end up covered in bruises!


Love this! We played it too as kids!  And yes we called it Punch Buggy, too.


----------



## Love

Just a little fun today at the SC. 








Later that day, my wife and I past by the area again and !!!! a second Model 3 in my area?! Didn't get to talk with the person, I saw Illinois plates which made me think "visitor/passerby" as illinois is right across a river. Would be odd to drive to this SC just to charge. Still though, first OTHER Model 3 I saw in my area! Very cool!


----------



## Love

To add a little more to the imagery in my previous post...

I met a friend up at the SC to check to see if the WeatherTech floor mats would fit from his Model S (that's his on the right of my car). I can now say what has probably already been said in other posts in other threads that I've not read... the front driver mat fits like a glove, the passenger mat fits but leaves a bit of space on the right side, but the rear does not fit at all, totally wrong dimensions as you can imagine. 

We also were just small talking and I ended up taking him for a ride in my car to show him EAP and the 3 in general while his car charged. It was an enjoyable time. 

We had a mustang pull in and a man approached us all excited that he finally got to see a Model 3, it was a cool moment. He had his mom with him and she is a day 1 reservation, waiting for AWD. They were both elated. He mentioned that he has a Quad City Tesla facebook group page... but I didn't find time to tell him that I don't have (or want to have) FB. I did try a google search for his group but had no luck. 
Anyway... that's all from me... just an unpaid liaison for Tesla, at your service!

Edit: grammar


----------



## Maevra

I took our 3 for a weekend trip with some friends and had a blast. The whole trip could be a Tesla story in itself, but the highlights were:

1. At a stoplight we were next to a brand new Mercedes SUV. Totally wasn't planning on anything, but when the light turned green the Mercedes mashed the gas and my friends were like "oh ho ho! dude!" So I floored it, caught up, and zoomed by.

At the next stoplight the Mercedes driver rolled down the window and gawked at us asking "Holy cow! What model is that? THE SPEED!"

She knew of Tesla but didn't know about the 3, so we chatted a bit and I think we just may have converted another driver to Teslas.  Btw during this run the car was loaded down with an extra payload of at least 600 pounds of passengers + luggage but still accelerated like a champ!

2. Towards the end of the trip, we stopped at a winery my friend wanted to visit and found they had a really nice HPWC setup and allowed free charging for guests. I was already happy because this enabled us to skip the planned Supercharger stop on the way home, but the cherry on top was the winery owners are also fellow Tesla owners and huge fans, so the staff and our group had fun swapping Tesla stories and they gave us additional discounts on the wine we purchased.


----------



## John

Free booze for the win.


----------



## TesLou

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I don't know how I feel about the Corolla of anything, but I get it
> 
> So far the most aggresssive people following me to see the car were:
> 
> Model S P85
> Audi RS5
> 
> Kinda funny. I enjoy being the one being chased and filmed instead of the other way around


Ha. I've got a 2010 Lexus HS250h. If you don't know what that is, google it. They're as rare as unicorns. Anywho, it was compared (in looks) to the Corolla. I was hoping to step away from that comparison.


----------



## Maevra

Today I got my very first Model 3 wave that I didn't initiate!!! Lol, big deal as I'm usually the weirdo who always spots fellow Model 3 owners first. This afternoon I glanced in my rearview and was surprised to see a lovely MSM on my tail. The owner pulled up next to me, we smiled and waved, and he drove off. Also got a random guy in an Acura NSX wave and smile, but can't be sure if he was admiring the car or the driver.

Bonus random hilarity at a stoplight: Husband accelerates as soon as the light turns green. He glances over and says indignantly "how is that other car keeping up with me?! I'm a Tesla!" I look over and see why... the "other car" is a Model X.


----------



## tencate

Yesterday I washed the car on the street and a nice couple and their kid came biking by. They eventually turned around because they knew what they'd seen and _had_ to get another look and ask how long I've had the car, etc. etc. I asked them if they wanted to go drive it and they politely declined saying they were on their bike ride, etc and thanks anyway. Their kid (about 8) was clearly very disappointed with them and their answer. About 1/2 an hour later they were back and I asked (with a grin) if they'd changed their minds and they admitted they had. I suspect their kid talked some sense into them; imagine a perfect stranger offering to let you drive the coolest car around and your parents refused?! I gave them the usual inside/out tour of the car, they parked their bikes on the driveway, and then we all hopped in the car and off we went, first he drove, then she did. Turns out they both used to work at AC Delco and he was one of the engineers who worked on the first GM EV1!! She, it seems, works near me and had seen the car a bunch in her parking lot. Both absolutely loved the car and I think if they could have gone down and bought a Model 3 someplace right now, they probably would have. They've got an old Prius they're dying to get rid of. The kid, of course, had six million questions


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I’ll add today’s car wash story. 

A young couple came by as I was finishing up and their little girl (probably 5) said I want that car. The dad said I want that car too. So I quickly started taking to them about it before the little girl made it clear she was talking about my daughter’s Barbie Jeep and not the Model 3


----------



## Bokonon

SoFlaModel3 said:


> A young couple came by as I was finishing up and their little girl (probably 5) said I want that car. The dad said I want that car too. So I quickly started taking to them about it before the little girl made it clear she was talking about my daughter's Barbie Jeep and not the Model 3


I'm just gonna bookmark this post, because I'm all but certain I'm going to regularly quote it, along with "Oops, I did it again..."


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I have a quick Tesla Time story this evening. I was coming back from a Lowes run and sitting first at the light getting off the highway about to make a left on to the main road before my neighborhood.

In front of me coming right to the left on the road I was about to turn onto was a new nose Model S in Midnight Silver of course. I’m glad no one was in front of him, because he basically stared backward as he passed and locked eyes on what I gather to be his first Model 3 sighting. 

As I watched him drive away it seemed like he intentionally slowed so that when my light turned green I’d end up next to him. 

Sure enough passenger side window was already down on my approach as we chatted briefly at the red light. He was most curious to know how long I’ve had it and said he thought it was gorgeous. I told him I liked his S (and of course the color) and we drove our separate ways from there. 

Now I need to track him down and tell him how to remove the unslightly (and empty) front license plate frame that was installed from the factory on Model S!


----------



## Grashelm

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Now I need to track him down and tell him how to remove the unslightly (and empty) front license plate frame that was installed from the factory on Model S!


Indeed!


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I have a quick Tesla Time story this evening. I was coming back from a Lowes run


That is so funny! If you have been following THE ADVENTURES OF RUBY WOO, you will know Lowe's was on our list of errands yesterday. I parked real FAR away. As I was walking back to the car, there was a white S that drove up, slowed down and slowly circled the car. He paused for a minute then left before I got there. I have been getting a few looks, even in the freeway. 
First day, couple little boys were gawking and gave me thumbs up. 
I hope that doesn't wear off too soon


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> That is so funny! If you have been following THE ADVENTURES OF RUBY WOO, you will know Lowe's was on our list of errands yesterday. I parked real FAR away. As I was walking back to the car, there was a white S that drove up, slowed down and slowly circled the car. He paused for a minute then left before I got there. I have been getting a few looks, even in the freeway.
> First day, couple little boys were gawking and gave me thumbs up.
> I hope that doesn't wear off too soon


I most definitely have been following and I've had the same exact experience... people slowing, stopping, staring, pictures, and recording video


----------



## Love

Since March 25 we have no stories to share?! More likely just no time to type them up, or perhaps the feeling that ...eh, maybe that one isn't worth sharing? Get in here people! FEED THE THREAD!! 
I'll kick off this week with a little fun...

Friday my wife and I were leaving the mall and pulled up next to a Model S at the stoplight. I was in the right lane of 2, the S in the left, and though I was ready to wave and smile, they didn't notice us as they were preoccupied... no biggie.
Well, both lanes turn left (a one way onto another one way), and as I was driving along for a few blocks I noticed they all the sudden sped up and got next to us...the passenger taking pictures and smiling. I felt like a celeb being chased by the paparazzi!
Coming up on my right turn, the S made its way to the turn lane with me, even though I surmise that they were actually headed straight. After our right turn we got side by side for a second, me on the left lane this time, him on the right... and then with a cheetah-like quickness, he was GOOOOONE... that's when I saw the badging ... oh, P85D! Yeah... I was already going 50ish in a 45 so while I enjoyed the spectacle, I refrained from even trying to keep up with a P Model S. The speed though... it was IMPRESSULOUS!!! (yes, I've now combined the word impressive and ridiculous) 
After some time and him slowing up a bit, I caught up to him and he was on EAP with his arms up in the air, almost showing off for my wife and I that he wasn't driving. It was great! I got a kick out of that. With that we ended up separated by traffic and I lost sight of where he was/went.

Fast forward to yesterday (Sunday) and my wife and I caravan-ed her Model S up to the SC for a charge.***
As we parked her car and got in mine to run some errands there was a black Model 3 charging! That was cool in and of itself, though is just an aside from my little story here. We waved to each other and we all had smiles as big as could be. Being 14 degrees out with a 20mph wind, we didn't stick around to chat.
When we returned to get my wife's car, there was a black P85D just pulling in, it was the same guy from Friday!!! We shared a laugh at ourselves and had a really nice chat, he was super nice guy and had a really well taken care of Model S. I imagine we would have talked longer if it wasn't for the weather.

***(long winded, over explaining)I wanted to point out that our local SC is usually 0/8 and my wife and I are very aware of charging etiquette. Our SC is just not busy at all, and the times we do run into other Teslas is a FUN event of waving, smiling and chatting! I really can't wait for better weather to do it more often! We've been treating it as our little weekend out as we park and either shop close by, or both drive in order to head somewhere else we want to go. If the SC were to ever be busy, we would never take up a spot. In the times I've stopped up there and there isn't a Tesla charging I'll still use the parking to avoid door dings. Also, I think it's somewhat of an advertisement for Tesla having the car out there for all to see. I personally have been approached by 2 people already in spite of the weather when I parked out there that told me they kept visiting just with the hope of seeing a Model 3! The parking spots actually have a posted 30 minute limit parking signs as it is as they're not actually limited to Tesla only. I've never seen it be an issue though as I think I've only ever seen one of the spots ICE'd out.
If there IS someone charging, or if I'm going up to visit someone at the SC, I'll purposely park next to them as I know I wont be taking their charging rate and I view it as I'm sort of blocking for them against those that aren't familiar with how the SC works. A perfect example is, I think, posted earlier in this thread where I was visiting my buddy with his S charging in 3A, I parked in 3B. There was an X in 4B at the time. (EDIT: link to the post, I am not charging but running my un-needed blocking tactic for my buddies S https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/tesla-time™-stories.6031/page-2#post-80660)
Anyway, I don't know why I felt I need to explain this to you all, but here it is, a bevy of words for your intake and confusion!!!!


----------



## TesLou

Lovesword said:


> Since March 25 we have no stories to share?! More likely just no time to type them up, or perhaps the feeling that ...eh, maybe that one isn't worth sharing? Get in here people! FEED THE THREAD!!
> I'll kick off this week with a little fun...
> 
> Friday my wife and I were leaving the mall and pulled up next to a Model S at the stoplight. I was in the right lane of 2, the S in the left, and though I was ready to wave and smile, they didn't notice us as they were preoccupied... no biggie.
> Well, both lanes turn left (a one way onto another one way), and as I was driving along for a few blocks I noticed they all the sudden sped up and got next to us...the passenger taking pictures and smiling. I felt like a celeb being chased by the paparazzi!
> Coming up on my right turn, the S made its way to the turn lane with me, even though I surmise that they were actually headed straight. After our right turn we got side by side for a second, me on the left lane this time, him on the right... and then with a cheetah-like quickness, he was GOOOOONE... that's when I saw the badging ... oh, P85D! Yeah... I was already going 50ish in a 45 so while I enjoyed the spectacle, I refrained from even trying to keep up with a P Model S. The speed though... it was IMPRESSULOUS!!! (yes, I've now combined the word impressive and ridiculous)
> After some time and him slowing up a bit, I caught up to him and he was on EAP with his arms up in the air, almost showing off for my wife and I that he wasn't driving. It was great! I got a kick out of that. With that we ended up separated by traffic and I lost sight of where he was/went.
> 
> Fast forward to yesterday (Sunday) and my wife and I caravan-ed her Model S up to the SC for a charge.***
> As we parked her car and got in mine to run some errands there was a black Model 3 charging! That was cool in and of itself, though is just an aside from my little story here. We waved to each other and we all had smiles as big as could be. Being 14 degrees out with a 20mph wind, we didn't stick around to chat.
> When we returned to get my wife's car, there was a black P85D just pulling in, it was the same guy from Friday!!! We shared a laugh at ourselves and had a really nice chat, he was super nice guy and had a really well taken care of Model S. I imagine we would have talked longer if it wasn't for the weather.
> 
> ***(long winded, over explaining)I wanted to point out that our local SC is usually 0/8 and my wife and I are very aware of charging etiquette. Our SC is just not busy at all, and the times we do run into other Teslas is a FUN event of waving, smiling and chatting! I really can't wait for better weather to do it more often! We've been treating it as our little weekend out as we park and either shop close by, or both drive in order to head somewhere else we want to go. If the SC were to ever be busy, we would never take up a spot. In the times I've stopped up there and there isn't a Tesla charging I'll still use the parking to avoid door dings. Also, I think it's somewhat of an advertisement for Tesla having the car out there for all to see. I personally have been approached by 2 people already in spite of the weather when I parked out there that told me they kept visiting just with the hope of seeing a Model 3! The parking spots actually have a posted 30 minute limit parking signs as it is as they're not actually limited to Tesla only. I've never seen it be an issue though as I think I've only ever seen one of the spots ICE'd out.
> If there IS someone charging, or if I'm going up to visit someone at the SC, I'll purposely park next to them as I know I wont be taking their charging rate and I view it as I'm sort of blocking for them against those that aren't familiar with how the SC works. A perfect example is, I think, posted earlier in this thread where I was visiting my buddy with his S charging in 3A, I parked in 3B. There was an X in 4B at the time. (EDIT: link to the post, I am not charging but running my un-needed blocking tactic for my buddies S https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/tesla-time™-stories.6031/page-2#post-80660)
> Anyway, I don't know why I felt I need to explain this to you all, but here it is, a bevy of words for your intake and confusion!!!!


Thanks for posting this. I love this thread and have been disappointed lately by the lack of action here. As I await my VIN and my delivery, it's these stories that help pass the time in the "waiting room".


----------



## Tesla blue Y

TesLou said:


> Thanks for posting this. I love this thread and have been disappointed lately by the lack of action here. As I await my VIN and my delivery, it's these stories that help pass the time in the "waiting room".


I am waiting for your vin and your stories.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I had an out of town guest from Dallas that I trained all day as part of his on boarding to my company and in typically fashion we always take out the guests to dinner. He had the privilege of riding shotgun in the Model 3. His jaw dropped and he asked if he could put the car on Snapchat and I said of course.

He asked a million questions about every square inch of the car and with each answer you could see the desire to ask the next question. It was a blast to share the car with someone that was deeply interested while simultaneously having very little background information on it.

His immediate takeaways were wow it's so quiet and smooth. He was amazed at how effortlessly the car went "fast" and how it didn't seem like the car was ever go as fast as it was. I shared autopilot and the fun 4 tap Easter egg for More Cowbell and the nerd side of him was hooked. Probably sold another Tesla tonight!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Oh and the extension to the above story. We pulled up to dinner at a "valet only" restaurant. The valet ran over to the point where you can see him licking his chops at getting the chance to drive the car. I rolled down the window and asked where self parking was and he begrudgingly shared the self parking options and watched us drive away


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Today's story is a good one as it contains no spoken word. For my daughter's birthday party at CPK I parked as far away as humanly possible...










I come out to the car and find a headprint. WTF !?!?!


----------



## Bokonon

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I come out to the car and find a headprint. WTF !?!?!


Just to clarify... HEADprint or HANDprint?

I can't say that I'm in touch with what all the young cool kids are doing (or ever was), but head-butting random cars doesn't really seem like a thing. Then again, neither does the Tide Pod Challenge...


----------



## garsh

Bokonon said:


> Just to clarify... HEADprint or HANDprint?


Headprint. Oil from hair as someone tries to look inside the vehicle.


----------



## Bokonon

garsh said:


> Headprint. Oil from hair as someone tries to look inside the vehicle.


Got it... Didn't realize this was a thing either!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Bokonon said:


> Got it... Didn't realize this was a thing either!


With a Tesla, anything is possible


----------



## Michel Zehnder

So can we use the driver-facing camera to catch these KnuckleHEADs?


----------



## Michael Russo

SoFlaModel3 said:


> (...)
> I come out to the car and find a headprint. WTF !?!?! (...)


Our 25 yr old daughter rode in Red Dragon for the first time today. Apart from the fact she loved it (of course! ), she got a kick out of the frunk and we agree what WTF's best new meaning is!!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Michael Russo said:


> Our 25 yr old daughter rode in Red Dragon for the first time today. Apart from the fact she loved it (of course! ), she got a kick out of the frunk and we agree what WTF's best new meaning is!!


That's funny because I almost got the license plate WTFRUNK


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I think this is suddenly my private place, but here goes another story...

Earlier today my CIO came into a conference room where I was having a meeting asked what type of Model 3 I have. That came out of nowhere. I realized he wanted to understand what spec I went with so I told him.

A few hours went by and he broke up another meeting I was in and he said show me your car. Well it doesn't take much more than that for me to stop everything and head to the car. I showed him the "iPad on wheels" and then it hit me. "Did you just get invited to configure?".... "Yes!" He's trying to figure it out as he splits time between 2 cities in the state that are about 350 miles apart and worse yet lives in a condo 95% of the time as a renter without access to charging at his building. To make this tougher on him, I asked if he wanted to go for a ride. A few minutes later, I'm fairly certain he's going to configure his car this evening. #AnotherICEcarGONE


----------



## PTC Gator

I took our Leaf and my wife up to the car wash this afternoon thinking it would be pretty empty. As we were finishing up the vac, I look up and there is a MSM 3 pulling in. We don't see a lot of Tesla's of any make here, and this was the 1st Model 3 I've seen "in the wild." I tried hard not to scare the lady that was driving it, but I definitely asked her about it. They've had it almost 2 weeks and love it. My wife is certain I've lost my mind.


----------



## Maevra

1. Cruising home yesterday I spotted a red Model 3 come up on the left lane. The driver (a very handsome guy) slowed down for a second and we kinda did this:









It's a good thing I'm already married. 

2. At the gym earlier today:

Lady: Is that the Tesla 3S?!
Me: I'm sorry what?!
Lady: The 3S!
Me: Oh, the Model 3? Yes!
Lady: How do you like it?!
Me: Love it! Best car I've ever owned!
Lady: Great! We just got our invite, I'm so excited!
Me: You'll love it!
This would all have been totally normal, except we were basically shouting at each other from across a pretty big parking lot so everyone within 50 feet heard us. Oops.


----------



## Love

Maevra said:


> 1. Cruising home yesterday I spotted a red Model 3 come up on the left lane. The driver (a very handsome guy) slowed down for a second and we kinda did this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good thing I'm already married.
> 
> 2. At the gym earlier today:
> 
> Lady: Is that the Tesla 3S?!
> Me: I'm sorry what?!
> Lady: The 3S!
> Me: Oh, the Model 3? Yes!
> Lady: How do you like it?!
> Me: Love it! Best car I've ever owned!
> Lady: Great! We just got our invite, I'm so excited!
> Me: You'll love it!
> This would all have been totally normal, except we were basically shouting at each other from across a pretty big parking lot so everyone within 50 feet heard us. Oops.


Hahaha, 3S! My mom and I were talking the other day and she was telling me a story about her conversation with my brother-in-law, she said I have a "Model S3"

Also, how did this lady who got her invite not know the name of the car she is about to purchase!?


----------



## Maevra

Lovesword said:


> Hahaha, 3S! My mom and I were talking the other day and she was telling me a story about her conversation with my brother-in-law, she said I have a "Model S3"
> 
> Also, how did this lady who got her invite not know the name of the car she is about to purchase!?


My guess is her spouse is the true reservation holder and she's sorta knowledgeable by exposure.

Husband constantly reminds me not everyone who owns a Tesla is a super fan- which I totally do not understand because, after driving any Tesla, how can you not be?!


----------



## Love

Maevra said:


> My guess is her spouse is the true reservation holder and she's sorta knowledgeable by exposure.
> 
> Husband constantly reminds me not everyone who owns a Tesla is a super fan- which I totally do not understand because, after driving any Tesla, how can you not be?!


Like when you see another Tesla, pull up beside their tan Model X and look over smiling and ready to wave and they're just 100% oblivious? Then they do look over for a split second but then just look away ...still oblivious?

Yeah, that doesn't happen to me... especially not yesterday exactly as I wrote it.


----------



## Maevra

Lovesword said:


> Like when you see another Tesla, pull up beside their tan Model X and look over smiling and ready to wave and they're just 100% oblivious? Then they do look over for a split second but then just look away ...still oblivious?
> 
> Yeah, that doesn't happen to me... especially not yesterday exactly as I wrote it.


Aww that's sucks! Oblivious people in high traffic Tesla areas like CA it figures, but I except better behavior from anywhere else!


----------



## Bokonon

Lovesword said:


> Like when you see another Tesla, pull up beside their tan Model X and look over smiling and ready to wave and they're just 100% oblivious? Then they do look over for a split second but then just look away ...still oblivious?
> 
> Yeah, that doesn't happen to me... especially not yesterday exactly as I wrote it.


Devastating! 

Well, how about this, I'll make you a deal... After I take delivery, anytime you need to have this experience -- and are willing to drive 2400+ miles round-trip to have it -- just head my way and I'll be happy to oblige! 

To make it more worthwhile, we can systematically work through all of the common permutations, such as:

1. The classic, synchronized, subtle Tesla Nod.

2. The prolonged, mutual Teslacknowledgement of "awwww yeeeeah" (as seen above)

3. The can't-roll-windows-down-fast-enough, hyper-caffeinated exchange of Teslenthusiasm that continues even after the light turns green.

4. The one-sided conversation that occurs when one driver realizes that the other driver is Teslasleep:






Any others I'm missing?


----------



## Love

Bokonon said:


> Devastating!
> 
> Well, how about this, I'll make you a deal... After I take delivery, anytime you need to have this experience -- and are willing to drive 2400+ miles round-trip to have it -- just head my way and I'll be happy to oblige!
> 
> To make it more worthwhile, we can systematically work through all of the common permutations, such as:
> 
> 1. The classic, synchronized, subtle Tesla Nod.
> 
> 2. The prolonged, mutual Teslacknowledgement of "awwww yeeeeah" (as seen above)
> 
> 3. The can't-roll-windows-down-fast-enough, hyper-caffeinated exchange of Teslenthusiasm that continues even after the light turns green.
> 
> 4. The one-sided conversation that occurs when one driver realizes that the other driver is Teslasleep:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any others I'm missing?


+1 for Teslasleep. /golfclap


----------



## Brokedoc

Kanye West can't stop tweeting about Tesla after driving it. He's a huge pop culture icon. His endorsement will only make Tesla more of a *gotta have" item like his $500 Yeezy sneakers.


----------



## Love

The endorsement of Yeezus himself! Not even FUDman can combat that!


----------



## skygraff

Pretty tame one and my mind was elsewhere:

Right after taking delivery, pulled up to the curb outside my folks' house and their neighbor's son (early 20s?) comes walking out and asks if that's the new Tesla. He then asked me how I liked it and, despite being madly in love, I focused on the fact that I hadn't been able to figure out how to tune in the HD simulcast of the Cubs game on the way over and my dad would be disappointed.

He was very pleasant and I should've offered a ride or, at least, more useful information. I suppose a part of me wanted to give my parents first dibs on rides. Hopefully he'll feel comfortable approaching me again when I visit.

(figured it out but, unless anyone knows otherwise, can't direct tune HD stations but, instead, have to pick from list)


----------



## TesLou

Just slightly off topic but a funny story, nonetheless...Tesla finally sent my paperwork this afternoon to sign and give to my credit union for my MONDAY morning delivery (thanks for making me sweat it out right up until the last second, Tesla). The teller who was taking care of me was very interested in the car and said it was the second one in Louisville she has processed a loan for. After she finished up and handed me my check, she said everyone who opened a new car loan with them got a special gift. She said, "You're going to get a big kick out this when you see what it is". A minute later she came back to the desk and handed me my gift - a $100 GAS CARD! Irony is so ironic sometimes.


----------



## victor

TesLou said:


> she said everyone who opened a new car loan with them got a special gift. She said, "You're going to get a big kick out this when you see what it is". A minute later she came back to the desk and handed me my gift - a $100 GAS CARD! Irony is so ironic sometimes.


Did they run out of Maker's Mark gift cards? Booo...


----------



## Maevra

So this afternoon I was in the leftmost lane of a road that leads to the freeway. It wasn't a great spot as I had to cross two other lanes very quickly in order to get to the freeway onramp but, hey, this is what EV torque was made for! Coincidentally, a MSM Model S was right behind me.

As soon as the light turned green, I floored it and made the quick switch to the rightmost lane with ease. However, as I was looking back and chuckling at the ICEs that hadn't even reacted to the light yet, the Model S absolutely shredded right past and my face just went . I had only enough time to ID the car as either a P90DL or P100DL with the custom plate SANS GAS (awesome!) before he was gone.

The guy was probably thinking "psssh, little Model 3, let me show you who's top dog!"  We tried our best to catch up to older brother but, nope, he'd left us in the dust!

I think I've actually seen the SANS GAS plate somewhere on TMC, so if anyone is cross-posting and Mr. SANS GAS ever reads this... well played, sir, well played! 

ETA: Oh yes, and this morning I was driving side by side next to a red 3 that was very likely built around the same time as our car since our plates were very similar.  We Tesla nodded at each other.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

As I pulled into my driveway yesterday afternoon a father and his young son were biking by. I could see him pause in my mirror so I quickly hopped out to talk Tesla... my favorite thing to do after all. 

He said — is that the 3? I confirmed it was. He said, there’s no grille. I told him about how aerodynamic the car was and he was in awe. Then I said, check out the inside and his jaw dropped. He said where did everything go? I asked him kiddingly what do you need? It does it all!

Pretty sure I converted another ICE driver!


----------



## LUXMAN

So far my Tesla Time Stories include one S driver who saw it in the Kroger parking lot and looked at the outside. When I offered to show it to him, he said “No thanks, I have the S”. Well LA DE DA!!!
One other guy circled it in the Lowes lot and took off.
But other than that, every Model S or X I see either are ignoring me or are oblivious.
And everyone else doesn’t know what it is and doesn’t seem to care. Must be a Texas thing


----------



## Michael Russo

I have been driving Red Dragon in and around Pau in SW France for the last few days and not a day goes by without someone looking around the car every time I park asking a lot of questions, with one absolute constant: ‘what range do you get...?’ 

On the way down, some safety engineer driving a Volvo SUV asked me as I was juicing up at a Supercharger next to a Ibis hotel (Accor group) all he ever wanted to know about T≡SLA yet wasn’t apparently able to before! I gladly accommodated his curiosity and when we were down, Red Dragon was again at full charge and I was ready to go... who ever said supercharging takes long?!


----------



## Bokonon

LUXMAN said:


> When I offered to show it to him, he said "No thanks, I have the S". Well LA DE DA!!!
> ...
> But other than that, every Model S or X I see either are ignoring me or are oblivious.


Or they're too afraid to confirm what they already suspect is true...


----------



## Love

LUXMAN said:


> So far my Tesla Time Stories include one S driver who saw it in the Kroger parking lot and looked at the outside. When I offered to show it to him, he said "No thanks, I have the S". Well LA DE DA!!!
> One other guy circled it in the Lowes lot and took off.
> But other than that, every Model S or X I see either are ignoring me or are oblivious.
> And everyone else doesn't know what it is and doesn't seem to care. Must be a Texas thing


Can confirm, not just a Texas thing.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> So far my Tesla Time Stories include one S driver who saw it in the Kroger parking lot and looked at the outside. When I offered to show it to him, he said "No thanks, I have the S". Well LA DE DA!!!
> One other guy circled it in the Lowes lot and took off.
> But other than that, every Model S or X I see either are ignoring me or are oblivious.
> And everyone else doesn't know what it is and doesn't seem to care. Must be a Texas thing


Maybe its a good thing that it is not drawing too much attention...in a sense that some people hate Tesla and what it stands for.  I am ok blending in the crowd...


----------



## John

My family and I were out to dinner last night, and were stopped at a two-lane on ramp waiting for the light to change so that we could get on the freeway. Next to us was a Porsche (an SUV, either a Cayenne or a Macan). When the light changed, I floored it. Surprisingly, the Porsche also floored it, because we both jumped away from the light at the same time. The difference was that they hit a gear shift pretty quickly, and we just teleported ahead when we hit the fat part of the torque curve at 30 mph (50 kph). They were pretty distant in the rearview when we hit the turn onto the freeway, where we did not even slow down.

The Posche SUVs are in the same 0-60 class (4.9 and 5.1) as the Model 3, but a short tight situation like that clearly favors the Model 3.

By the way, my wife and kids are worse than I am about wanting to floor it all the time. After this incident (the kids were laughing), I said to my wife, "Did you notice he jumped out, too?" And she said, "Yep."


----------



## John

By now, almost all of our neighbors have driven our Model 3. We have a very friendly street of 10 houses that gets together for sporting events and holiday parties. On Halloween we gather together in the cul-de-sac like the Whos in Whoville around a fire, drink, and hand out candy to trick-or-treeters.

Anywho, the last family to drive our Model 3 was a couple with two teenage boys. He owns two trucks, and she drives an Audi. He was like, "Sure, I'd love to drive it." She's a nurse, and for some reason said, "No autopilot!" even before they got in the car.

After they both drove it, he was in love with the car. Just gobsmacked. He kept using the autopilot every chance he got (she begrudging said it was cooler than what she expected), and they both thought the performance was awesome. She said, "We have to go pick up our kids and show them; they are always talking about Tesla."

We picked the boys up (neither has a license yet), and they were so excited their limbs were shaking. At one point when their dad floored it, their mouths just dropped open.

Afterward we stood in our driveway talking about reservations and waiting time, and the timing of when Tesla would produce various options.

Their overall impression: "We had no idea..."


----------



## TrevP

Just got back from running some errands (and a quick ice cream with the Mrs) and a nice guy in the pet store saw my jacket and asked me how I liked my car. He mentioned he was going for a test drive this coming weekend. Queue a half-hour long conversation out in the parking lot beside some kids in a pickup truck blasting the rap music. Shoulda seen their eyes pop when I opened the FWD for the nice guy to have a look inside


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Just saw a brand new red with aeros Model 3 and the driver rolled past me with each of us going maybe 10 MPH. Sadly she was completely oblivious to spotting another unicorn


----------



## Maevra

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Just saw a brand new red with aeros Model 3 and the driver rolled past me with each of us going maybe 10 MPH. Sadly she was completely oblivious to spotting another unicorn


----------



## John

It's hard to come up with stories in California, because you can't swing a dead cat-or any cat, now that I think about it-without hitting a Tesla. And as mentioned, S and X owners already have their car, which is presumably better [sic] than the 3.

Reminds me of a merger I was part of once between a California and a Texas company. One night the whole integration team busted up laughing when someone pointed out that both groups were terrified that they'd have to move to the other state. Both were just fine where they were, and had no idea why someone would want to live in the other place if they had a choice.

I'm guessing some S and X owners see a 3 and think, "Ah, crap. So much for service loaners and short waits at the supercharger..."

And some good fraction of the gen pop probably see it go by and think, "F**ing Porsche."


----------



## Maevra

John said:


> It's hard to come up with stories in California, because you can't swing a dead cat-or any cat, now that I think about it-without hitting a Tesla."


Lol so very true. Rush hour on the 101 is like "Tesla, Tesla, Bolt, Leaf, Leaf, Tesla, BMW i3, Leaf".


----------



## LUXMAN

A buddy from work has a Leaf (my fault ). We always were talking electric car stuff. He’s been on medical for a bit so he hasn’t seen the car. So after work this morning, I swung by his place in Dallas. He was blown away. We were doing sprints down Preston Road (for you Dallas guys) and he thought it was great. Figured I had one-uped him. Until the guy showed up for an appointment at his house....to give him a solar quote! DANG IT!


----------



## skygraff

Good one today:

Pulled up to a light next to a kid in a red pseudo-sports car and he gave me a thumbs up which I returned. He gunned his engine so I rolled down my window and told him I can’t do that. He said he wanted to hear it and asked what would happen if I dropped it in neutral and floored it.

I told him nothing and proved it. All he heard was the classical music I had on for my parents before the light changed and we left him in the dust with smiles all around (including him in the side view)!

My dad said that would’ve been a good time for an audio clip of a SpaceX launch but I’ll stick with silence.


----------



## TesLou

I had to take my one-day-old Model 3 to the wheel specialist to mitigate some curb rash (already painfully explained in another thread). I’m the first (somebody has to do it) M3 that they’ve seen in their shop. Plenty of MSs and MXs have been through there but none of these. When it was time for them to drive it around to take it inside the shop, I had to give a tutorial on how to start/stop/drive it. In the course of the 1.5 hours I was there, all 5 techs in the back, plus the receptionist up front, came out to the waiting area to ask me questions about the car and comment on how cool it looked. I was like a proud papa.


----------



## Bokonon

Non-owners can have TeslaTime™ stories, too... 

So, as some may know, I _kind of_ stalk the Dedham, MA Tesla store on my way to/from work. Today, they had five Model 3s all lined up in an auxiliary lot all by themselves, just begging to be photographed... so I obliged:










As I circled the cars, noting VINs and such, a UPS truck emerged from behind the AutoZone at the back of the picture. Much to my surprise, the driver parked, hopped out, and walked right over to me, commenting, "Boy, they look so much better in person, don't they?!"

We then spent the next 10 minutes totally geeking out about the Model 3, discussing the various colors and wheel options before us, the door handles, glass roof, Autopilot... the works. Over the course of the conversation, it became clear that, while he has aspired to own a Model 3 for a long time, the First Production configuration would be a stretch for him financially (especially with two kids in college). "But," he added, "Some day... SOME DAY... I'll make it happen, I know it." We then wished each other well and carried on with our days.

It continues to amaze me how this 3800-pound mass of metal can immediately -- almost magically -- bring complete strangers together in such a unique way.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Today about 40 or so people from my office volunteered to install smoke detectors in a mobile home park down in a bad area of Miami. It was a great day to do something nice for the community and reflect. 

After the event we all went out for a team lunch and someone asked if I got my car. Which turned into what car? Which turned into tell us everything you know about that. 

Long story short — lunch became Tesla Time and after lunch became a 30 minute walk through of a Tesla Model 3 with a handful of my co-workers. 

I think I added at least another 15 people to the revolution with talk of “always having a full tank”, it’s “fast and safe”, and of course it “drives itself (with adult supervision)”. 

Everyone was in awe of the interior and couldn’t stop asking questions about everything. 

I love Tesla Time and converting people to the cause!


----------



## TesLou

Day 4 of ownership and today I spotted my first “stalker”. While waiting at a red light, I noticed a car in the lane to the right of me was sitting back a ways from the car in front of it. That car’s driver’s door was about flush with my right rear door. I glanced back to see what was up and spotted her snapping pictures of my car. The light turned green and as we started moving, I purposely let her catch up to me. She gave a thumbs up as she passed.


----------



## Maevra

How to be a Tesla Space Cadet in 7 Steps:

Step 1: Walk out to parking lot.
Step 2: Be tickled pink that your car's exact twin is parked just one car over!
Step 3: Take a photo for fun.
Step 4: Proceed to open car door.
Step 5: Sigh as car does not open (here we go again with the phone key issues).
Step 6: Realize after an embarrassingly long time that this is not, in fact, your car.
Step 7: Sheepishly move over one spot and access correct car door.* 

Photographic evidence!









*I have also mistakenly walked up to other Toyotas thinking it was our car. It's a thing.


----------



## Azthrillhouse

At a four-way stop in my neighborhood, passed a BMW i3 going the other way, gave the guy a thumbs-up but I don't think he digested what he saw - until I looked in the rear-view mirror and his head was out of his window looking back at me, mouth slightly agape, realizing what I was driving.

I felt objectified.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

My wife and I were casually driving when I said I think that’s a MCR Model 3 at the light waiting to turn left the head on to us. We were coming around a corner so I caught the front end for a split second. Sure enough it was and we simultaneously waved. My wife said “did you see the smile on his face?” I said “mine probably matched!”


----------



## John

Here's an odd one I didn't expect. 

Normally when I hit the neighborhood Starbucks there may be a few Teslas, but never a Model 3.
Today as I was parking, a white Model 3 pulled in a few spaces away from me. To be neighborly, I waited for the driver on the sidewalk. 

As she came up to me I said, "How are you liking your three?" 

She looked up from her phone and said, "I've had it about a week. It's interesting."

I pointed over to mine and said, "I've had mine about a month."

She said, "Yeah. It's interesting. Uh... I like it..."

And then she popped into the Starbucks. 

I've come up with a few theories on the interaction, from least to most likely:

1. Something about me was off-putting (I think we can rule this one out right away, amiright?)
2. Someone told her "No one wants to hear you go on and on about your car." (But surely a Model 3 owner would ignore such advice?)
3. She got the car as a gift and was still coming to terms with it (This is what I've settled on.)

If anyone else has any theories, lemme know.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

John said:


> Here's an odd one I didn't expect.
> 
> Normally when I hit the neighborhood Starbucks there may be a few Teslas, but never a Model 3.
> Today as I was parking, a white Model 3 pulled in a few spaces away from me. To be neighborly, I waited for the driver on the sidewalk.
> 
> As she came up to me I said, "How are you liking your three?"
> 
> She looked up from her phone and said, "I've had it about a week. It's interesting."
> 
> I pointed over to mine and said, "I've had mine about a month."
> 
> She said, "Yeah. It's interesting. Uh... I like it..."
> 
> And then she popped into the Starbucks.
> 
> I've come up with a few theories on the interaction, from least to most likely:
> 
> 1. Something about me was off-putting (I think we can rule this one out right away, amiright?)
> 2. Someone told her "No one wants to hear you go on and on about your car." (But surely a Model 3 owner would ignore such advice?)
> 3. She got the car as a gift and was still coming to terms with it (This is what I've settled on.)
> 
> If anyone else has any theories, lemme know.


#3 must be a winner. I mean no chance on #1  and #2 never stopped me


----------



## Maevra

John said:


> Here's an odd one I didn't expect.
> 
> Normally when I hit the neighborhood Starbucks there may be a few Teslas, but never a Model 3.
> Today as I was parking, a white Model 3 pulled in a few spaces away from me. To be neighborly, I waited for the driver on the sidewalk.
> 
> As she came up to me I said, "How are you liking your three?"
> 
> She looked up from her phone and said, "I've had it about a week. It's interesting."
> 
> I pointed over to mine and said, "I've had mine about a month."
> 
> She said, "Yeah. It's interesting. Uh... I like it..."
> 
> And then she popped into the Starbucks.
> 
> I've come up with a few theories on the interaction, from least to most likely:
> 
> 1. Something about me was off-putting (I think we can rule this one out right away, amiright?)
> 2. Someone told her "No one wants to hear you go on and on about your car." (But surely a Model 3 owner would ignore such advice?)
> 3. She got the car as a gift and was still coming to terms with it (This is what I've settled on.)
> 
> If anyone else has any theories, lemme know.


That's a bummer! Maybe her spouse/partner/family member is the true owner and she's just driving the car but is oblivious to the awesomeness that in the 3.  Still... I'd be a little more excited, if for nothing else, knowing that there are less than 30k of these on the road and a line of a half million other people waiting impatiently for theirs.


----------



## skygraff

Could be that you caught her right after she had a bad (or unexpected) experience with it. I know I was in that boat with my parents' neighbor kid and still feel bad about it.


----------



## Bokonon

John said:


> As she came up to me I said, "How are you liking your three?"
> *She looked up from her phone* and said, "I've had it about a week. It's interesting."
> I pointed over to mine and said, "I've had mine about a month."
> She said, "Yeah. It's interesting. Uh... I like it..."
> And then she popped into the Starbucks.


Sounds to me like her mind was elsewhere, considering a completely different (and likely more immediately important) context. Who knows what text / email / push alert / news article she had just been reading? ("Honey, I'm quitting my high-paying job to work at Elon's imaginary candy factory" | "At the vet again -- look what they've done to Mr. Bigglesworth!" | "BREAKING NEWS: Fountain of Youth discovered, annexed by PepsiCo" ). Or maybe she was just running late and didn't have time to explain the particularly involved and/or harrowing experience she had with taking delivery or experiencing significant issues post-delivery... so you got "interesting" instead.

I like @Maevra's interpretation too -- if my wife had taken our hypothetical 3 for a Starbucks run, the scene would have played out exactly as you described, word-for-word, even with charm dialed up to 11. ("Aaaahhh! Not another Model 3 fanatic! I spent TWO HOURS last night listening to my husband babble about states of charge and balancing the battery pack! I cannot deal with this right now, especially not without the assistance of a triple latte!" )

ETA: I ran into a personal-record three Model 3s yesterday, all with attendant drivers that could most definitely see and hear me, and my experience interacting with them was as follows:

Sighting #1: Parking lot crosswalk, crossing in front of a white 3 with aeros
Me: [giving an enthusiastic thumbs up] "Nice car!"
Driver: [blank stare] [looks down to fiddle with touch screen]

Sighting #2: Stopped on a local road, noticed gentleman getting out of a MSM 3 with aeroes
Me: [rolls down window] "Hey there! Love your Model 3."
Driver: [looks up at me] [looks back at his car] [thinks about how dapper he looks in his matching charcoal-gray vest and walks away]

Sighting #3: Getting my son strapped into his car seat at preschool pickup, noticed a silver 3 with aeroes rolling through the parking lot.
Me: [waving wildly and pointing] "Nice car!"
Driver: [glances over, decides that I am not the child he is here to pick up, and continues on]

:cryingcat:


----------



## Michael Russo

Was on my way to the store this morning and crossed path when a blue S... you should know that we T≡SLA owners are still kind of a rarity here in Pau... so I intuitively raised my hand in greeting - like bikers do, ya know...  - and he did the same in return.

Brought me back to my wild years on the VFR 750 in the early nineties... Definitely fun! 

Will do it again...


----------



## Quicksilver

Bokonon said:


> Sounds to me like her mind was elsewhere, considering a completely different (and likely more immediately important) context. Who knows what text / email / push alert / news article she had just been reading? ("Honey, I'm quitting my high-paying job to work at Elon's imaginary candy factory" | "At the vet again -- look what they've done to Mr. Bigglesworth!" | "BREAKING NEWS: Fountain of Youth discovered, annexed by PepsiCo" ). Or maybe she was just running late and didn't have time to explain the particularly involved and/or harrowing experience she had with taking delivery or experiencing significant issues post-delivery... so you got "interesting" instead.
> 
> I like @Maevra's interpretation too -- if my wife had taken our hypothetical 3 for a Starbucks run, the scene would have played out exactly as you described, word-for-word, even with charm dialed up to 11. ("Aaaahhh! Not another Model 3 fanatic! I spent TWO HOURS last night listening to my husband babble about states of charge and balancing the battery pack! I cannot deal with this right now, especially not without the assistance of a triple latte!" )
> 
> ETA: I ran into a personal-record three Model 3s yesterday, all with attendant drivers that could most definitely see and hear me, and my experience interacting with them was as follows:
> 
> Sighting #1: Parking lot crosswalk, crossing in front of a white 3 with aeros
> Me: [giving an enthusiastic thumbs up] "Nice car!"
> Driver: [blank stare] [looks down to fiddle with touch screen]
> 
> Sighting #2: Stopped on a local road, noticed gentleman getting out of a MSM 3 with aeroes
> Me: [rolls down window] "Hey there! Love your Model 3."
> Driver: [looks up at me] [looks back at his car] [thinks about how dapper he looks in his matching charcoal-gray vest and walks away]
> 
> Sighting #3: Getting my son strapped into his car seat at preschool pickup, noticed a silver 3 with aeroes rolling through the parking lot.
> Me: [waving wildly and pointing] "Nice car!"
> Driver: [glances over, decides that I am not the child he is here to pick up, and continues on]
> 
> :cryingcat:


Wow! if you would have caught me in any of these situations, I would have started babbling on about Quicksilver...


----------



## Michael Russo

On way to Belgium, met the same Dutch family twice at two separate Superchargers. We chatted for a long time comparing notes on our respective S' relative to Model 3 (they had a black 2016 75D without EAP... strongly encouraged them to consider forking our the 6 grand as they often drive back & forth between the Netherlands and Spain!!).

At the some point, the guy says: 'you look kind of familiar..' Turns our he remembered seeing my pic in front of @youyouxue white Model 2 at the occasion of the kind shout out @TrevP and @Kennethbokor had given me during of the recent Model 3 Owners Club video shows! We both chuckled at that!


----------



## Maevra

On the freeway this morning I saw two other 3's and you could tell we all had the same idea: CONVOY!

I was tailing a red Model 3 with custom wheels and plates in the HOV lane, and then a MSM with aeros pulled up behind me. I waved at him from my rear view and he waved back, and we continued this way for about 5 miles- until some killjoy white SUV slid in between me and the red one in front. The SUV wasn't even HOV-eligible being a single occupant. Hmph!

Towards a split in the freeway, I pulled out of the lane and the MSM pulled out in front of me and next to the red- I could tell we all wanted to get three abreast (pun intended!), but sadly couldn't make it happen, so this is the best we got.









Still, was really fun and made my Monday morning! I got goosebumps on my arms from the excitement!


----------



## Brokedoc

I had to go to the gas station the other day.

Drove past some people pumping gas and I thought "MAN! I'm SOOOOO happy I dont need to do THAT anymore!"

Then some one pumping gas clearly recognizes that I'm in an electric car (maybe the quiet, engine-less glide across the parking lot made him look up). The puzzled look on his face appears.... "why is an electric car at a gas station?"


----------



## TesLou

My first funny encounter today at a drive-thru...

Cashier: What kind of car is that?
Me: It’s a Tesla Model 3. Just got it 2 weeks ago. 
Cashier: Very nice! How does it drive?
Me: Unbelievably
Cashier: Is it good on gas?
Me: (stunned pause) Unbeatable


----------



## Quicksilver

TesLou said:


> My first funny encounter today at a drive-thru...
> 
> Cashier: What kind of car is that?
> Me: It's a Tesla Model 3. Just got it 2 weeks ago.
> Cashier: Very nice! How does it drive?
> Me: Unbelievably
> Cashier: Is it good on gas?
> Me: (stunned pause) Unbeatable


I had a similar incident about a week ago at a local Raising Cane's drive through. I've only taken Quicksilver to this location twice before and at those times, the cashiers/servers are teens so they don't ask any questions - they're busy chatting with other teens next to them. On this one occasions an older gentleman (maybe the supervisor or manager) was helping me and as I pull up to pay, he said - "this looks like a new car, very clean looking, what is it? I've never seen one." I said it's a Tesla and he said, "Ohhh...one of those expensive cars!" I then said, "Not really, this is the poor man's Tesla...it starts at $35k." We both laughed and I told him to check it out online.


----------



## garsh

TesLou said:


> Cashier: Is it good on gas?
> Me: (stunned pause) ....


Alternate ending:
... I've driven 9000 miles so far and haven't had to add gas yet.


----------



## Michael Russo

So, on way back home through Lyon for a business meeting yesterday, I stopped at a Supercharger which appeared to be in a very remote location...

16 stalls (on the high side for France), with room to install 16 more, the location will soon be more valuable even thanks to a newly built hotel restaurant. This is a super frequented North South road that takes Northern Europeans to the French Riviera or to Spain.

Anyways the hotel is being built by a nearby family restaurant (5' drive), that in the meantime advertises their ability to serve a very good lunch in 45', after picking T≡SLA owners up and driving them back after lunch.

As I was having lunch in the almost empty restaurant (it was almost 2 pm...), I was approached by two senior gentlemen who had all kinds of question on EVs and T≡SLA . Turns they were pretty well off, self admittedly so...  so I could not help recommending a Model S test drive and floating them my newly acquired referral code... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995987896749494272


----------



## Quicksilver

Ok...here was something crazy on my commute to work this morning. I was at a red light (see Quicksilver shown below) waiting for the 6 lanes of heavy north/south bound traffic to clear so I can turn right (south bound). There was this dude riding one of those shared bike (shown by red line/arrow) very slowly - and I mean very slowly - across the entire intersection because he wanted to check out Quicksilver! Apparently, he'd never seen a Model 3 before. I was sitting at the light looking at him careening across that intersection and thinking, "Dude!!, watch out for those 6 lanes of traffic! you're about to get run over!" He was acting like it's no big deal. I was seriously afraid for his life as he was gawking at Quicksilver and riding his bike ever soooo slowly across that intersection. Crazy! In the end, his destination was for some donuts.


----------



## Impatient

Quicksilver said:


> Ok...here was something crazy on my commute to work this morning. I was at a red light (see Quicksilver shown below) waiting for the 6 lanes of heavy north/south bound traffic to clear so I can turn right (south bound). There was this dude riding one of those shared bike (shown by red line/arrow) very slowly - and I mean very slowly - across the entire intersection because he wanted to check out Quicksilver! Apparently, he'd never seen a Model 3 before. I was sitting at the light looking at him careening across that intersection and thinking, "Dude!!, watch out for those 6 lanes of traffic! you're about to get run over!" He was acting like it's no big deal. I was seriously afraid for his life as he was gawking at Quicksilver and riding his bike ever soooo slowly across that intersection. Crazy! In the end, his destination was for some donuts.
> 
> View attachment 8867


I know that intersection well. That guy could have easily ended up as an organ donor!


----------



## Michael Russo

@Quicksilver , in addition to admiring your car, he was probably still pondering which choice of donuts to make...


----------



## Quicksilver

Michael Russo said:


> @Quicksilver , in addition to admiring your car, he was probably still pondering which choice of donuts to make...


Hahaha! Yes, indeed! Too many choices!


----------



## LUXMAN

Michael Russo said:


> @Quicksilvr , in addition to admiring your car, he was probably still pondering which choice of donuts to make...


My guess is that he wanted one of these!


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> My guess is that he wanted one of these!
> 
> View attachment 8907
> View attachment 8908


haha! I want one of those too!! yum!


----------



## LUXMAN

So I am starting to get gawkers.
2 incidents in 2 days.
1. Driving home from work and this guy was in a Red Toyota PU. He was right up on me tailgating at 65mph. As we exit the freeway he pulls along side and was giving himself whiplash going back and forth looking at RUBY WOO and then the road ahead. He was talking to someone on the BT as he was doing this. Must have been reporting his sighting 
2. As I was at a light, a woman in a newer Honda Civic stopped beside me but at the rear. Then she was creeping forward checking out every inch along the side. She spent allot of time checking out the sport wheels


----------



## android04

I've had my Model 3 since 4/20/2018 and have 1,982 miles on it. I live in a rural area, but have made a few trips to and through Lincoln, NE and Omaha, NE. So far, I have not seen anybody take notice of my car. Maybe I'm one of those people that are very focused on driving and my music that I don't notice anybody react to it. I've been on the lookout for other Model 3s myself, but so far I haven't come across any even though I know there are others in the area.

The only interaction I've had was when I stopped at the Lincoln, NE supercharger to try out supercharging for the first time and make sure it worked. That was last Friday. I charged while I got some takeout food and as I was getting ready to leave a man in a Model X 90D parked 4 stalls over and plugged in the charger. He started walking towards me and I opened my window to talk to him. We started talking about our cars and he took pictures of it to show his son. He was a little envious of the Autopilot hardware since his Model X had no Autopilot hardware. It would have come in handy for him the few times he drove to California and back. I didn't know there were Model X with no Autopilot hardware, but he said his had been a demo vehicle at a Tesla Store so it might have been a one-off. We shared some contact info and then I left.


----------



## Stéphane Dubos

Premier trajet avec #Tesla aujourd'hui. Modèle S P100D. Merci #ElonMusk! Je ne peux pas attendre pour conduire le mien (# Model3 AWD LR probablement)


----------



## Deaden

Have had my model 3 for 2 weeks. Went to grab some takeout asian and pulled into the parking lot. Some guy waiting at the door literally went "Ooooooo" with his mouth and leaped out directly in front of my car. I had to turn around and go to the other side to find parking and he walked beside/behind me while talking excitedly to his friends. Too bad I had to go around the building or I am sure he would have grabbed me when I parked.


----------



## jsanford

Yesterday while driving to the office early in the morning, I caught a glimpse of a blue 3 a couple of lanes over and ahead of Eloise on the freeway, also with a paper plate.

I bet the other driver was like me: “Who’s getting close to my car? Who might pull in front of my car? Who’s driving like an idiot near my car?” and too preoccupied with hyper-vigilant defensive/protective driving to see me either.

Hopefully that’ll wear off soon...


----------



## Maevra

So I was over at our friend's house a couple days ago and their neighbor pulled up into the driveway and revved the engine of his modded Mazda 3, showing off for his buddies. It was so loud that it woke our friend's newborn baby and even our dog started to growl at the sound. 

My friend (the mom) was so pissed as they had just managed to get the baby down and muttered "I can't wait for all cars to be as quiet as your EV!"


----------



## Vin

I was speaking to one of my clients the other day who always asks me when I'm "getting the car", and said he had a ride in a Model S for the first time, and it was very fast.
He said he owns an Audi S5 (which he estimates goes 0-60 in high 3 seconds), but said there's something about that Tesla instant torque that he loves.
He said he likes to buy fast cars, and also had a porsche in the past, and I said "well the car you really want to get can do 0-60 in 1.9 seconds. He said "Holy s--t" that's the one I need. I said sure, it's not out yet but will be about 200k. He said "maybe I'll wait on that one".
I gave him info on an S P100D to look into, and he said when you get your 3 you have to come by to give me a ride in it.

Another quick note: A few times on the road I'll look in the distance and get the chills when I think I see, wait, could it be, a Model 3! Oh, nope, that's just a porsche.
It's a good sign when the reaction for the 3 can be "oh wait that's just a little ole porsche


----------



## garsh

Vin said:


> He said he owns an Audi S5 (which he estimates goes 0-60 in high 3 seconds)


Wishful thinking. 

The Audi RS5 does 0-60 in 3.7s
The Audi S5 does 0-60 in 4.8s
Even a Standard Battery Model 3 will torch that thing.


----------



## JimB

I have been talking about the Model 3 with my Dentist for two years. I had an appointment with him just two days before I was scheduled to pick it up. When I walked in, he was ready to give me a hard time - Where is your Tesla? I simply said Friday. He really wanted to see it, so the following week, I went by to show it to him. He came out along with the Dental Hygienist and a woman with a bib that he was in the middle of working on.

The first thing he asked was to open the hood. Where is the engine? It's in the rear. I opened the trunk. But where is the engine? I told him that the 'motor' is under the flooring there, and that it was about the size of a watermelon. I think he still found it hard to believe. When another friend saw this, he said but how do you get to it to work on it.

He asked lots of questions and was amazed that you could remotely turn the heat on from your phone while the car was closed up in the garage.

I've been reading about Tesla and EVs for many years, and with my engineering background, it all seems so familiar and natural to me. I'm always surprised, I shouldn't be, how evolutionary it is to people who encounter Teslas for the first time.

The Dental Hygienist was also very excited about it, thought it was beautiful and asked many questions.

In all, they were very impressed, even the women with the bib.


----------



## MGallo

JimB said:


> I have been talking about the Model 3 with my Dentist for two years. I had an appointment with him just two days before I was scheduled to pick it up. When I walked in, he was ready to give me a hard time - Where is your Tesla? I simply said Friday. He really wanted to see it, so the following week, I went by to show it to him. He came out along with the Dental Hygienist and a woman with a bib that he was in the middle of working on.
> 
> The first thing he asked was to open the hood. Where is the engine? It's in the rear. I opened the trunk. But where is the engine? I told him that the 'motor' is under the flooring there, and that it was about the size of a watermelon. I think he still found it hard to believe. When another friend saw this, he said but how do you get to it to work on it.
> 
> He asked lots of questions and was amazed that you could remotely turn the heat on from your phone while the car was closed up in the garage.
> 
> I've been reading about Tesla and EVs for many years, and with my engineering background, it all seems so familiar and natural to me. I'm always surprised, I shouldn't be, how evolutionary it is to people who encounter Teslas for the first time.
> 
> The Dental Hygienist was also very excited about it, thought it was beautiful and asked many questions.
> 
> In all, they were very impressed, even the women with the bib.


My dentist had a Volt and just traded up to a Bolt. Been talking to her about my Model 3 for a year now so fortunately I had an appt. not long after finally getting J.A.R.V.I.S. She was naturally oohing and aahing (as everyone does). She said her Bolt drives like a mini-van and she's scared going around corners too fast. Yeah, mine doesn't drive like that. I told her to put $ down for a Y when they start taking reservations.


----------



## John

Here's how you know it's happening. You park at the library and who's next to you? Another Model 3!

P.S. I didn't realize the library had FREE 'lectricity. Noice.


----------



## MGallo

John said:


> Here's how you know it's happening. You park at the library and who's next to you? Another Model 3!
> 
> P.S. I didn't realize the library had FREE 'lectricity. Noice.


Which library?
Off topic, when did you order your plates? I still haven't gotten mine. Ordered the end of March.


----------



## John

MGallo said:


> Which library?
> Off topic, when did you order your plates? I still haven't gotten mine. Ordered the end of March.


Walnut Creek.

They say "10-12 weeks," and it does take a long time. And that's if they don't screw up. I ordered my plates April 23, 2016, and got them Aug 8, 2016. 14 weeks. However, that includes a screw up on their part.

I got the card that my plates were ready, and to pick them up at the Crescent City DMV. Where is the Crescent City DMV, you might ask? If you get in a car and drive 376 miles north, you'll come to the last city in California on the Pacific Coast Highway. That's Crescent City. So then I had to get them transferred to the Pleasanton DMV for pickup.


----------



## MGallo

John said:


> Walnut Creek.
> 
> They say "10-12 weeks," and it does take a long time. And that's if they don't screw up. I ordered my plates April 23, 2016, and got them Aug 8, 2016. 14 weeks. However, that includes a screw up on their part.
> 
> I got the card that my plates were ready, and to pick them up at the Crescent City DMV. Where is the Crescent City DMV, you might ask? If you get in a car and drive 376 miles north, you'll come to the last city in California on the Pacific Coast Highway. That's Crescent City. So then I had to get them transferred to the Pleasanton DMV for pickup.


Ah cool. I am in Pleasanton. I assume you are as well (sorry if I asked you that already)? Had I known that you didn't need a VIN to order plates, I would have ordered them on 3/31/16 and had them displayed in my office for two years. likely would have had more choices, although I do like the one I ultimately selected.


----------



## John

MGallo said:


> Ah cool. I am in Pleasanton. I assume you are as well (sorry if I asked you that already)? Had I known that you didn't need a VIN to order plates, I would have ordered them on 3/31/16 and had them displayed in my office for two years. likely would have had more choices, although I do like the one I ultimately selected.


I'm in Danville.

I ordered the plates and drove them around on another car with the idea that I'd swap them over to Model 3 when it arrived. However, someone rear-ended that car and totaled it. About the only thing to survive were the plates, and the rear one is a little grompled.


----------



## TesLou

MGallo said:


> I told her to put $ down for a Y when they start taking reservations.


Expect your next filling to cost a little more.


----------



## John

Several times lately I have been driving down the highway and seen another Model 3, but as these things usually work, it's usually going in the other direction. Once in a while I've been next to another one and we do the frantic wave at each other, or give the peace sign or thumbs up with big grins.

But the other day I passed a white Model 3 on the highway right as we were coming to an exit, which is a little less surprising given that it was an exit for a supercharger station. I was in a hurry and had an errand to run at the nearby mall, and I assumed they were heading in to charge. I blipped the brakes as "Howdy!" and went on my way.

Then I noticed that the white Model 3 was following me. Okay, I thought, we're going in the same direction. But then turn after turn he (it was an older gentleman) continued to follow me. Why is he following me? Uh oh, is he pissed that I pulled in front of him on the freeway (I wasn't close to him or rude, but still I wondered). And I had no time to talk—did he think my brakes were an invitation to follow me? Did he think I was showing him the way to the charging station? Did I do some secret code thing with the brakes like strangers do in airport bathrooms by accident? At this point I was getting a little creeped out. 

Finally, I made a stop light and he didn't, and he lost track of me right before I pulled into the mall and parked. Saved me from begging off, assuming the best case that he just wanted to chat.

Odd that I would spend so much time trying to spot and meet other Model 3s, and then this. Normally, I'd *love* to stop and talk Model 3 (my family is about tapped out, frankly), but I didn't have the time to stop and chat that day, so it was weird.

Hey, white Model 3 in Dublin, California: sorry!


----------



## Archaebald

John said:


> some secret code thing with the brakes like strangers do in airport bathrooms


Now you got me curious...


----------



## MGallo

John said:


> I'm in Danville.
> 
> I ordered the plates and drove them around on another car with the idea that I'd swap them over to Model 3 when it arrived. However, someone rear-ended that car and totaled it. About the only thing to survive were the plates, and the rear one is a little grompled.


I was just in Danvile on Sunday. That was my jumping off point for how I spent the afternoon finding twisty canyon roads, starting with Crow, then Niles, then Palomares. What a fun afternoon!


----------



## MGallo

Archaebald said:


> Now you got me curious...


I think my auto high beams are doing some secret morse code thing. Don't think they are meant for city streets with a tree-lined median. Freaked them out.


----------



## Quicksilver

Ok...so I have not had lots of Tesla Time Stories to tell...just lots of gawkers. However, picking up or dropping off my son from school gets the following comments from attendants (teachers and students) opening the rear passenger door for my son to exit Quicksilver...

"Woooahh, what a neat looking car!"

"This is such a beautiful car!"

"Wooahh, how do I open the door?" 

"This is the neatest door handle I've seen!"

"Cool ride mister, what is it?" 

So overall, my son had to educate a few folks on how to open the door and that the car is a Tesla Model 3. Lots of fun with Quicksilver lately! 

Edit: I am hoping to see another Model 3 in the carpool lane next year at the school...


----------



## jsanford

This was funny: the Friday after we took delivery we went to a baseball game. Right before the first inning, folks in the row in front of us arrive. The gentleman in front of me is passing his phone around with pictures of a red Model 3with Aeros. I said something to the effect of, “Hey, that’s my car.”

We nerded out a bit, particularly as I received a notification of an update on the way to the ball park. He’d taken delivery within the past week, too. Didn’t talk too long since we were there for the Mariners game.


----------



## Michael Russo

Today was our first attempt to venture out into the beautiful French Pyrénées mountains with Red Dragon..

While our house is only at about 335 m/1,000 feet, we were going to Gourette, a (now relatively empty & today very rainy...) ski resort at 1,500 m/5,000 feet... 70 kms/43 miles away...

I had left with about 250 km/150 miles of range but by the time we reached the resort I had less than half of that, knowing the last 10-15 kms were going up at an average of 7-13%! Consumption shot up to way above three times my normal - was going to push further to 7,000 feet to the top of the (for cycling aficionados mythical) Col de l'Aubisque, yet turned around at 6,000 -))...










Obviously, on the way down, with essentially no acceleration & lots of regen braking, I regained about 16 kms/10 miles of range in less than half that distance... it was funny to see the energy consumption curves go way up above the max scale then gone way down into the green...! 

Anyways, a good learning experience...! Next time, I'll be sure to start with a _full battery_, particularly if we want to drive higher...!


----------



## Zangurak

I have a story! A very awkward one actually,I got a call today from the guy from Nevada at Tesla,stating that they received my car! Except that it was missing a "crucial part" and cannot be delivered to me on June 5th,therefore my options were to get a new VIN assigned to me and wait a few months or buy the model 3 with the missing crucial part and head over to the service center...has anybody ever experienced this before? What are your thoughts on this ?


----------



## Quicksilver

Zangurak said:


> I have a story! A very awkward one actually,I got a call today from the guy from Nevada at Tesla,stating that they received my car! Except that it was missing a "crucial part" and cannot be delivered to me on June 5th,therefore my options were to get a new VIN assigned to me and wait a few months or buy the model 3 with the missing crucial part and head over to the service center...has anybody ever experienced this before? What are your thoughts on this ?


Hmmm...I am sure you asked about the "crucial part" right? Crucial to me would be the motor and battery


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Zangurak said:


> I have a story! A very awkward one actually,I got a call today from the guy from Nevada at Tesla,stating that they received my car! Except that it was missing a "crucial part" and cannot be delivered to me on June 5th,therefore my options were to get a new VIN assigned to me and wait a few months or buy the model 3 with the missing crucial part and head over to the service center...has anybody ever experienced this before? What are your thoughts on this ?


What is the missing crucial part?


----------



## Zangurak

It was the first thing I asked!! his words " I asked them what crucial part was missing,and they wouldn't want to tell me,they figured it was none of my business"

what?

I think they may have given my car to someone else instead....would Tesla do that?

Worst part is I booked a non refundable flight to TO,therefore im still going. Believe me ill try and get to the bottom of it once i arrive at 8 am tomorrow.Ridiculous

Can anybody help me ,as to what I should say or to whom i should speak to once i arrive at the international center tomorrow?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Zangurak said:


> It was the first thing I asked!! his words " I asked them what crucial part was missing,and they wouldn't want to tell me,they figured it was none of my business"
> 
> what?
> 
> i think they make have given my car to someone else instead....would Tesla do that?
> 
> worst part is i booked a non refundable flight to TO,therefore im still going. Believe me ill try and get to the bottom of it once i arrive at 8 am tomorrow.Ridiculous


Well that makes no sense ...

Take the car with a missing crucial part that we won't tell or you wait for a new VIN...


----------



## Zangurak

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Well that makes no sense ...
> 
> Take the car with a missing crucial part that we won't tell or you wait for a new VIN...


Agreed,it makes no sense,even the Tesla agent on the phone was in disbelief on the situation,he offered to do everything he can to fix the situation though...


----------



## MGallo

Zangurak said:


> It was the first thing I asked!! his words " I asked them what crucial part was missing,and they wouldn't want to tell me,they figured it was none of my business"
> 
> what?
> 
> I think they may have given my car to someone else instead....would Tesla do that?
> 
> Worst part is I booked a non refundable flight to TO,therefore im still going. Believe me ill try and get to the bottom of it once i arrive at 8 am tomorrow.Ridiculous
> 
> Can anybody help me ,as to what I should say or to whom i should speak to once i arrive at the international center tomorrow?


Tweet Elon.


----------



## Vin

@Zangurak...

Honestly it's not a bad idea to tweet Elon. I received my first reply from him Saturday (made my day/month of course) but it's good to know he actually does read a lot of tweets so it's worth a shot especially in your situation.

And to tie it all back around, that's my Tesla story - Elon replied to me with the word "Exactly!"

Now I just need my M3 so I can add some more stories


----------



## Deaden

Had a few experiences this week. Twice on the interstate looked over to see the car next to me freaking out. One was a dude just giving me the thumbs up while he drove along side. The second was a couple and the woman in the passenger seat was pointing at me and motioning that I was not driving. I laughed and gave her a two handed wave.

I also had my first stoplight conversation. Some guy said my car was sharp and asked me if it was a Maserati. I told him it was a Tesla and he said, "Well that is even better!"


----------



## UTexas98

Yesterday we were about to drive to dinner and a neighbor (I think this makes the 5th new neighbor we've met talking about the car) stopped us to ask about the car. He was an older gentleman. We talked to him for a while and he finally mentioned that he had a 2015 LEAF and that he'd love a Tesla someday. I immediately switched into EV nerd mode and started asking about his battery capacity, watt hours/mile, etc. He was like "I don't know. I just drive it and plug it in when I need to." (He does drive 150 miles per day so that's pretty amazing in a LEAF). I think that's the future of EVs. People who just recognize their gas savings, low maintenance, and don't know/care about the minutiae.


----------



## John Slaby

Another milestone reached - my first supercharger stop - in Edison, NJ on my way to a convention for science fiction writer R. A. Lafferty. After 210 miles of pain fighting Friday afternoon NYC rush hour traffic and two accidents, I stopped for a charge. Met four others charging and we had a blast talking Tesla and all things EV. As others have already reported, the Tesla crowd is awesome.


----------



## MGallo

John Slaby said:


> Another milestone reached - my first supercharger stop in Edison, NJ on my way to a convention for science fiction writer R. A. Lafferty. After 210 miles of pain fighting Friday afternoon NYC rush hour traffic and two accidents, I stopped for a charge. Met four others charging and we had a blast talking Tesla and all things EV. As others have already reported, the Tesla crowd is awesome.
> View attachment 10004


Nice! What does your license plate mean, John?


----------



## John Slaby

MGallo said:


> Nice! What does your license plate mean, John?


It's a rather obscure reference: P = I x V is the formula for electric power (power = amps * voltage) It doesn't help the MA vanity plates don't allow spaces (or almost anything else)


----------



## MGallo

John Slaby said:


> It's a rather obscure reference: P = I x V is the formula for electric power (power = amps * voltage) It doesn't help the MA vanity plates don't allow spaces (or almost anything else)


Ah. Nice. I would expect that from someone who's first supercharge was on the way to a Sci Fi convention.  And there are probably other people on here who got it. Mine is a little more whimsical, but hey, I have a little science-y chemistry in there!


----------



## John

Yesterday I was working at a local Starbucks. When I went out to my car, I heard someone say, "Nice '3!"

I looked over and said to him, "Oh, thanks. Do you have a reservation?"

He pointed to the car next to mine-that I was standing next to at that moment-and said, "That's mine."

Yep, I had walked right up to and not noticed a Model 3 parked next to mine. Which is odd, because I can normally spot them across 5 lanes of traffic going the other way. Doh!

It was M3OC member @jackson hui, who did a great write-up on lowering his Model 3 here. We discussed his new springs and the mods we had made to both cars. Cool.


----------



## MGallo

John said:


> Yesterday I was working at a local Starbucks. When I went out to my car, I heard someone say, "Nice '3!"
> 
> I looked over and said to him, "Oh, thanks. Do you have a reservation?"
> 
> He pointed to the car next to mine-that I was standing next to at that moment-and said, "That's mine."
> 
> Yep, I had walked right up to and not noticed a Model 3 parked next to mine. Which is odd, because I can normally spot them across 5 lanes of traffic going the other way. Doh!
> 
> Shout out to @jackson hui, who did a great write-up on lowering his Model 3 here. We discussed his new springs and the mods we had made to both cars. Cool.


That's funny. I said that to a lady at 99 Ranch and she smiled and kept walking into the store. To me that's an open invitation for a conversation with someone who obviously knows something about your cool new car.


----------



## John

MGallo said:


> That's funny. I said that to a lady at 99 Ranch and she smiled and kept walking into the store. To me that's an open invitation for a conversation with someone who obviously know something about your cool new car.


I think perhaps those of us on the forum are a bit self-selected for wanting to gab about our Model 3s. 
Could be wrong. 
Maybe.


----------



## jsanford

First encounter with another red Model 3 in oncoming traffic over the weekend. We flashed each other the peace sign.


----------



## PNWmisty

jsanford said:


> First encounter with another red Model 3 in oncoming traffic over the weekend. We flashed each other the peace sign.


Nice! My family bought a VW Beetle in Germany (I think it was a 1965) and brought it back with us when we moved back to Washington State in 1966. Everyone had one in Germany but they were novel enough here at the time that owners would have that goofy grin as they waved enthusiastically to any other Beetle driver spotted on the road. I was only 3 or 4 at the time but I still remember the sense of kinship we had with those other Beetle owners. Fun stuff. Today, I don't think other Model 3 owners are quite as friendly but those were different times.

I encourage all Model 3 owners to capture some of that happy and friendly magic as you wave to your fellow Model 3 owners!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

My morning commute was made more fun when I met a new friend and we had a spirited drive. She topped out at about 100 MPH which was too rich for my blood, but caught back up in traffic.


----------



## LUXMAN

jsanford said:


> First encounter with another red Model 3 in oncoming traffic over the weekend. We flashed each other the peace sign.


Nice. Seems like allot of Tesla owners here are oblivious or stuck up since they have a S or X
But have had a couple nod. Nothing like the JEEP wave though. We have an old wrangler and I have people wave all the time (unless it is a soccer mom in a new 4 door model), One guy was even leaning half way out to do a ful body wave!


----------



## garsh

LUXMAN said:


> But have had a couple nod. Nothing like the JEEP wave though.


When I first got my Leaf in 2012, I kept looking for other new fellow Leaf owners to acknowledge. I couldn't get anybody to do so. I gave up after the first year.

Then about 5 years into ownership, I'm stopped at a lighted intersection during my usual commute home, not paying much attention. The light turns green, and just as I'm going through the intersection, I notice that the vehicle at the front going in the opposite direction is a Leaf, with a mother and daughter giving me huge smiles, and waving at me like jack russell terriers on amphetamines. I think I only managed to give them my surprised, dumbfounded face before passing them by. I still feel bad about that.


----------



## LUXMAN

garsh said:


> When I first got my Leaf in 2012, I kept looking for other new fellow Leaf owners to acknowledge. I couldn't get anybody to do so. I gave up after the first year.
> 
> Then about 5 years into ownership, I'm stopped at a lighted intersection during my usual commute home, not paying much attention. The light turns green, and just as I'm going through the intersection, I notice that the vehicle at the front going in the opposite direction is a Leaf, with a mother and daughter giving me huge smiles, and waving at me like jack russell terriers on amphetamines. I think I only managed to give them my surprised, dumbfounded face before passing them by. I still feel bad about that.


HA! I remember when I was thinking about my first LEAF (2013 leased). I saw a guy at a light and rolled down my window asking him all kinda questions while stopped. He had to stop his call to answer them


----------



## Love

Yesterday, while small talking with my neighbor, he asked me how I was liking my Tesla. He pointed over to one of his family's vehicles, a Honda Civic, and said he likes the size but is thinking it's nearing time to move on from it. Then he mentioned that someday he would like to go for a ride in my Model 3, if I didn't mind. I almost laughed out loud because like many here, I love to show off and talk about my car! I would GLADLY give a test ride to anyone, save for non-bathers and sea urchins. I managed to contain my enthusiasm to an exuberant grin and replied "Sure, let's go do that right now!" 
It was great to see the days worth of work stress melt away from his face and turn into a smile as we started down the road. Or maybe it was because I GUNNED it and put him back in his seat. 
We did some simple driving as well, some EAP for him to experience that and discussed basically everything about the car. He was enamored with the interior, AC and the tech. (Who wouldn't be AMIRIGHT!?).
All in all, It was a good Tesla Time story worth coming here to post and share.


----------



## PNWmisty

Lovesword said:


> He was enamored with the interior, AC and the tech. (Who wouldn't be AMIRIGHT!?).


This same dynamic is playing out 100's of times over, all around North America (and soon to be Europe, etc). The demand for the Model 3 is going to continue to grow. People barely know anything about the car as of now. I was shocked how much nicer it was than I thought it would be. I didn't learn that until AFTER I took delivery! And as someone waiting for two years, checking forums, etc. I can't imagine many people had a better idea about how nice the Model 3 would be.

Those who have shorted TSLA stock are convinced once the existing reservations have been filled, demand for the Model 3 will dry up. I don't see that happening for a long time to come.


----------



## MGallo

Today I was in the dentist chair and I hear from the front desk, "Hey, is that your Tesla? I've never seen a Model 3 in person". The dentist across the hall was talking to the ladies in the office. After I was done I went to his office and sat in the sun until he was done with his patient. Turns out he is a reservation holder and we talked for quite a while and of course showed him a bunch of stuff on J.A.R.V.I.S. He had not sat in one before so that is always a treat for me to give someone that experience and to see the smile on their face (in this case a great smile, being a dentist and all  ). I gave him the M3OC website so hopefully he will sign up. He was super excited, of course. Made me smile.


----------



## UTexas98

I had just left my house today and was driving on the feeder road for a big freeway. As I'm pulling up to the light, I see a black Model 3 approaching in my rear view mirror! I slow down so we'll both be next to each other at the light. I look over and it's three guys who couldn't care less to see another Model 3 next to them! I was a bit surprised but they never even acknowledged my car was there. 

Fast forward an hour and I'm stopped at another light. A guy in a big Mercedes G wagon pulls up next to me. This guy looked my car up and down, front and back about 6 times. He finally gives me a smile and shaka hand gesture, I gave him a thumbs up and I drove away. 

I would have expected the exact opposite reaction both times.


----------



## rsbell

Several Tesla stories, but the best was when I gave my cantankerous old neighbor a drive. 

He was impressed, and kept saying, “Wow, this is like a real car.”


----------



## LUXMAN

So yesterday I was coming home from the airport about 1020am. I am on the phone (BT of course) with my buddy. He is in his LEAF (he has a reservation). We are actually approaching one another on perpendicular roads. As I am talking to him, I see a silver 3. then as I approach the light, I take the right, left-turn lane. As I do a car pulls up beside me and blocks my view but I see a NEW paper plated MSM 3 make a turn the opposite way from which I came, but I dont think he saw me due to the car on my left. Just then my buddy pulls up to the light on the cross street. I am narrating this to him the whole time, then he sees me and says “DAMN THATS A PRETTY CAR!”.


----------



## GDN

Wow - 3 - 3's in the wild that close to each other. Starting to gain traction and see a few I guess (or tell me you weren't cheating and sitting at the light next to the Dallas Service Center). I've yet to truly see another one in the wild. Have seen a couple in planned meetings, but that is all.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Wow - 3 - 3's in the wild that close to each other. Starting to gain traction and see a few I guess (or tell me you weren't cheating and sitting at the light next to the Dallas Service Center). I've yet to truly see another one in the wild. Have seen a couple in planned meetings, but that is all.


That was in Flower Mound, nowhere near a SC
It was a span of 3 minutes.


----------



## Love

Yesterday at work I was flagged down by a coworker as I walked through his department. "Is that your Tesla in the parking lot?" he says. That lead to a lengthy, in depth conversation about the company and their cars... pretty cool. But what struck me as "post worthy" is something he said. He explained what prompted him to flag me down. That one day he parked his car... saw mine and was like "what is that?" so he walked over and looked it all over. Then he said this: "That car is ... pure.... sex." Complete with dramatic pauses where my ellipses are and the facial expression of someone that just put the best tasting food since ever in their mouth. 

So there you have it folks. The Model 3 is ... PURE... SEX.


----------



## LUXMAN

Lovesword said:


> Yesterday at work I was flagged down by a coworker as I walked through his department. "Is that your Tesla in the parking lot?" he says. That lead to a lengthy, in depth conversation about the company and their cars... pretty cool. But what struck me as "post worthy" is something he said. He explained what prompted him to flag me down. Tthat one day he parked his car... saw mine and was like "what is that?" so he walked over and looked it all over. Then he said this: "That car is ... pure.... sex." Complete with dramatic pauses where my ellipses are and the facial expression of someone that just put the best tasting food since ever in their mouth. So there you have it folks. The Model 3 is ... PURE... SEX.


O


----------



## garsh

Lovesword said:


> So there you have it folks. The Model 3 is ... PURE... SEX.


And here I thought that it only put the







in


----------



## MGallo

Lovesword said:


> Yesterday at work I was flagged down by a coworker as I walked through his department. "Is that your Tesla in the parking lot?" he says. That lead to a lengthy, in depth conversation about the company and their cars... pretty cool. But what struck me as "post worthy" is something he said. He explained what prompted him to flag me down. That one day he parked his car... saw mine and was like "what is that?" so he walked over and looked it all over. Then he said this: "That car is ... pure.... sex." Complete with dramatic pauses where my ellipses are and the facial expression of someone that just put the best tasting food since ever in their mouth.
> 
> So there you have it folks. The Model 3 is ... PURE... SEX.


Did you take him down to see it or were you worried he would drool on it or do something else inappropriate? :-O


----------



## Quicksilver

Lovesword said:


> Yesterday at work I was flagged down by a coworker as I walked through his department. "Is that your Tesla in the parking lot?" he says. That lead to a lengthy, in depth conversation about the company and their cars... pretty cool. But what struck me as "post worthy" is something he said. He explained what prompted him to flag me down. That one day he parked his car... saw mine and was like "what is that?" so he walked over and looked it all over. Then he said this: "That car is ... pure.... sex." Complete with dramatic pauses where my ellipses are and the facial expression of someone that just put the best tasting food since ever in their mouth.
> 
> So there you have it folks. The Model 3 is ... PURE... SEX.


Well, you could have said that it's part of a three-some, and soon to be a four-some.


----------



## Love

Quicksilver said:


> Well, you could have said that it's part of a three-some, and soon to be a four-some.


Can't wait for the Y! I gave you a "funny" rating for your post... but nothing beats @LUXMAN's response!!


LUXMAN said:


> O


"O" indeed!


----------



## GDN

I knew I'd get to come here soon enough. Stopped at a 7-11 on the way home. I parked at the far end several spots away and I saw a red Mazda pull in. I could see the guy looking and, well you all know, it's just hard to keep the smile off of your face. I didn't want to just stop so I went on to the door and when I got there I looked back and I could tell he wanted my attention. It's just fun sharing the story and those that know how long we've waited. Very nice friendly guy, enjoyed the short visit with him.


----------



## GDN

Oh - and a second one I forgot about. I saw my first Model 3 truly in the wild yesterday (I was in the pickup so no obligatory wave). I was looking the Dallas facebook page today and saw the driver had posted a picture of her taking delivery just a few days ago. I pinged her and sure enough it was her.


----------



## jsanford

We had a twin (complete with removed covers) behind us yesterday.

In Seattle we’ve lost unicorn status, but people check it out when we’re out of town.


----------



## Love

Had a rental this weekend that we caravaned back to the airport last night... a Buick Death Belcher I believe was the official title of this CUV. It even had the F.U. Planet and Babies mode!

Anyway, I had a brief moment of fun at the gas station returning the "favor" many of us have faced before with getting ICE'd out. 









I blocked no one as the gas station was pretty dead...but I felt good.


----------



## MGallo

Minnesota reservationist @Tesla blue 3 and a couple non-reservationist fans got a Tesla experience of their own on Sunday thanks to @TheTony. One of the fans knew nothing when I met her the day before and now she is a convert (easily done).


----------



## JeopardE

Had my first Tesla Time(tm) experience yesterday. My wife and I were on our way home from church and a red Mustang pulled up behind us. I noticed the couple inside was pointing at the car and chatting excitedly. We were absorbed in our own conversation at first, and then at some point I noticed he was driving beside me and revving his car loudly. I took the hint and hit the go pedal. But then we had reached our neighborhood so I had to turn off the road. As we slowed down to turn they finally caught up (lol) and waved at us.


----------



## John Slaby

Had a great moment today on my way to work. A brand new Jaguar XF drove up beside me on the highway. The driver had a great big smile and he gave me an enthusiastic 'thumbs up'. Made me feel great the whole rest of the trip.


----------



## LUXMAN

I was the meat in the S3X sandwich....almost.
Hey get your mind outta the...

So coming back from the airport last night with the sister-in-law in the front seat (first time she has seen RUBY WOO) and the wife in the back. As we are getting close to home, a blue X falls in behind me at the light to turn left. From across the intersection as our arrow turn green, a black S turns in front of us. I am about to pull up to him and a white honda squeezes in and blows the 3 threesome!


----------



## John

Lovesword said:


> Yesterday, while small talking with my neighbor, he asked me how I was liking my Tesla. He pointed over to one of his family's vehicles, a Honda Civic, and said he likes the size but is thinking it's nearing time to move on from it. Then he mentioned that someday he would like to go for a ride in my Model 3, if I didn't mind. I almost laughed out loud because like many here, I love to show off and talk about my car! I would GLADLY give a test ride to anyone, save for non-bathers and sea urchins. I managed to contain my enthusiasm to an exuberant grin and replied "Sure, let's go do that right now!"
> It was great to see the days worth of work stress melt away from his face and turn into a smile as we started down the road. Or maybe it was because I GUNNED it and put him back in his seat.
> We did some simple driving as well, some EAP for him to experience that and discussed basically everything about the car. He was enamored with the interior, AC and the tech. (Who wouldn't be AMIRIGHT!?).
> All in all, It was a good Tesla Time story worth coming here to post and share.


I live on a pretty close-knit street. We all hang out together and have holiday parties, etc.

There are 19 adults, and 11 of them have driven my Model 3. When they ask about it, I say, "Let's go!" When they see me walk to the passenger side and they stand there puzzled, I say, "Oh, you're driving."

One day I let a dad drive, he went back and picked up his wife to drive it, then she went back and picked up their kids, who are evidently ardent Tesla fans. The kids were gobsmacked as the mom was flooring it. Now the parents see what the kids have been going on about.

Kinda doesn't matter what their background is, people are a little blown away by how modern, fun, and smart the car is. And this after mostly reading and hearing bad and controversial things on the news, alas. Too bad there's no referral program (yet) for Model 3. The two pickup drivers want one, but I imagine if the Tesla Pickup is announced soon-and it sounds like it will be a BEAST-they will no doubt jump on that.

We're nearing the day a Tesla's not seen as a quirky fringe thing. We're not there yet, though, at least in the USA. Nothing will complete that transition here like the pickup truck will. Not that it's imminent, but imagine a day that the same company outsells both BMW in luxury sedans and Ford in pickups. That would be something.


----------



## Michael Russo

I was going to get some office supplies today and as I was entering the store, this guy who has parked just a minute before me two spots down almost runs to me and start asking me all kinds of questions about Red Dragon... 

Turns out he was the owner of an engineering company who was thinking about launching a new business with VIP limo service and thought a Model S would be great for that... We chatted for over 30’, I took him for a spin in the car, still me driving  and we exchanged business cars, including the contacts for the local T≡SLA rep I know... and of course my referral code... 

Let’s see what comes out of it. This seems to happen more and more in this up to now low market position city for our favorite Fremont carmaker...


----------



## MGallo

I just stopped by a local store and was playing with my newly acquired summon (moved it up about 6” in the parking spot) and the proprietor comes out to ask if that was a 3. He said he cancelled his reservation which after probing meant that he sold it. Then a guy comes rushing out of the UPs store with his son - it’s that it? Is that IT? Turns out he was the guy that bought the reservation. Let him sit down and he pulls out his phone and starts designing it right there (RWD, MSM, Aeros)! I strongly suggested he get Autopilot (he wasn’t going to) and I think he was going to rush over to the Dublin store to see their floor model. I had to go so I couldn’t let them spend anymore time with J.A.R.V.I.S. He was super excited. He was getting me excited and I got to hop in and drive home. I think I’ll buzz back over there later and tell him about the forum. Maybe even give them all a ride. Exciting times!


----------



## John

MGallo said:


> I just stopped by a local store and was playing with my newly acquired summon (moved it up about 6" in the parking spot) and the proprietor comes out to ask if that was a 3. He said he cancelled his reservation which after probing meant that he sold it. Then a guy comes rushing out of the UPs store with his son - it's that it? Is that IT? Turns out he was the guy that bought the reservation. Let him sit down and he pulls out his phone and starts designing it right there (RWD, MSM, Aeros)! I strongly suggested he get Autopilot (he wasn't going to) and I think he was going to rush over to the Dublin store to see their floor model. I had to go so I couldn't let them spend anymore time with J.A.R.V.I.S. He was super excited. He was getting me excited and I got to hop in and drive home. I think I'll buzz back over there later and tell him about the forum. Maybe even give them all a ride. Exciting times!


Hard to believe it's that different where I live (12 miles from you) but in Danville there is disappointingly little "run up and gawk."

I think most people assume it's a Panamera or a Jaguar F-Type, or they just don't care. You can't swing a dead cat-or any kind of cat, really-and not hit a Tesla here. I've parked next to other Model 3s twice already. There's almost always at least an S or X in any parking lot.

Disappointing, really.


----------



## MGallo

John said:


> Hard to believe it's that different where I live (12 miles from you) but in Danville there is disappointingly little "run up and gawk."
> 
> I think most people assume it's a Panamera or a Jaguar F-Type, or they just don't care. You can't swing a dead cat-or any kind of cat, really-and not hit a Tesla here. I've parked next to other Model 3s twice already. There's almost always at least an S or X in any parking lot.
> 
> Disappointing, really.


Yeah, well I also saw a $3M Pagani in Danville too so that tells you something about the area.


----------



## GregRF

Over the weekend we stopped for an early dinner after an afternoon of hiking. When leaving the restaurant I find the vehicles on either side of me had left and replaced by Model X's!


----------



## Quicksilver

GregRF said:


> Over the weekend we stopped for an early dinner after an afternoon of hiking. When leaving the restaurant I find the vehicles on either side of me had left and replaced by Model X's!
> View attachment 10973


Man! from the perspective of that picture, the 3 looks tiny!!  ...or the Xs look ginormous!


----------



## PNWmisty

GregRF said:


> Over the weekend we stopped for an early dinner after an afternoon of hiking. When leaving the restaurant I find the vehicles on either side of me had left and replaced by Model X's!
> View attachment 10973


The Model 3 looks absolutely diminutive parked between those two brutes. It looks like two big rugby players vying for the attention of the sexy little Model 3.

This surprises me because I'm 6'-04" and 215 lbs. and I find the Model 3 quite roomy.


----------



## rsbell

Quicksilver said:


> Man! from the perspective of that picture, the 3 looks tiny!!  ...or the Xs look ginormous!


We just ordered a Model X a couple of weeks ago. It's replacing a 2009 Honda Pilot next my Model 3 in the garage. We were shocked to learn the X is actually longer and wider than the Pilot!

Looks like we'll be pulling out a workbench to make room!


----------



## LUXMAN

GregRF said:


> Over the weekend we stopped for an early dinner after an afternoon of hiking. When leaving the restaurant I find the vehicles on either side of me had left and replaced by Model X's!
> View attachment 10973


Love it, but what all kinds of wrong was that you parked between 2 regular cars to begin with! :fearscream:


----------



## PNWmisty

rsbell said:


> We just ordered a Model X a couple of weeks ago. It's replacing a 2009 Honda Pilot next my Model 3 in the garage. We were shocked to learn the X is actually longer and wider than the Pilot!


A word of caution: The Model 3 steering is very responsive. Coming off a Honda Pilot, this can cause you to run over the inside of curbs when going around 90 degree corners and scratching your rims (or worse). In other words, you need to turn-in slightly later (and with less steering wheel movement) to take the same corner. It's only a problem until you naturally adjust.

At 19 mpg (combined) you are really going to enjoy not having to buy gas! I chuckled when I read the Pilot has an "Eco" light that comes on when getting better than 19 MPG!


----------



## rsbell

PNWmisty said:


> A word of caution: The Model 3 steering is very responsive. Coming off a Honda Pilot, this can cause you to run over the inside of curbs when going around 90 degree corners and scratching your rims (or worse). In other words, you need to turn-in slightly later (and with less steering wheel movement) to take the same corner. It's only a problem until you naturally adjust.


Yep. After we picked up the 3 back in March, at least it was the wife that clipped a curb first (she drives the Pilot)! My other daily driver is an MR2, so I'm used to being nimble.

Interestingly, I drove the MR2 yesterday for the second time since picking up the 3. Other than going topless, the 3 is better in every way. It actually makes me a little sad because the MR2 was my baby, but I guess maybe it's time to let her go.


----------



## PNWmisty

rsbell said:


> Yep. After we picked up the 3 back in March, at least it was the wife that clipped a curb first (she drives the Pilot)!


My bad! I missed that it's a Model X you are getting and you already have the 3!

Be careful, Teslas are addictive!


----------



## Quicksilver

rsbell said:


> We just ordered a Model X a couple of weeks ago. It's replacing a 2009 Honda Pilot next my Model 3 in the garage. We were shocked to learn the X is actually longer and wider than the Pilot!
> 
> Looks like we'll be pulling out a workbench to make room!


Congrats on the X ordered! My wife really likes the X but unless we win the Texas lottery, it's just a dream.  That picture reminds me of the gen 1 roadster parking next to some ICE and it too looked tiny.


----------



## Quicksilver

rsbell said:


> Yep. After we picked up the 3 back in March, at least it was the wife that clipped a curb first (she drives the Pilot)! My other daily driver is an MR2, so I'm used to being nimble.
> 
> Interestingly, I drove the MR2 yesterday for the second time since picking up the 3. Other than going topless, the 3 is better in every way. It actually makes me a little sad because the MR2 was my baby, but I guess maybe it's time to let her go.


Yup. Loved my '94 MR2. I let her go years ago and ended up buying a 2004 Prius. That was the start of my journey to more sustainable transportation.


----------



## JeopardE

At the Flatonia supercharger yesterday, we met a couple charging their Model X. As soon as we pulled in the guy almost literally jumped out of his car to come see the car and chat. We had a fun discussion for a while -- they had just returned from Russia with the whole family after seeing some world cup games. Their Model X VIN was in the low 500s (!) - they are one of the very early Tesla adopters. Their other car is a Model S, very low VIN too. The X doesn't even have AP2 hardware. They were surprised to see a Model 3 owner that didn't previously have a Tesla. His wife remarked about how beautiful Joules looked in her red coat.

So that was our first supercharger experience with Joules. I'm really loving this Tesla owner experience - the community is awesome.


----------



## PNWmisty

JOUL3S said:


> So that was our first supercharger experience with Joules. I'm really loving this Tesla owner experience - the community is awesome.


True, don't go to a Supercharger unless you are ready to meet some nice people!


----------



## rsbell

Quicksilver said:


> Yup. Loved my '94 MR2. I let her go years ago and ended up buying a 2004 Prius. That was the start of my journey to more sustainable transportation.


I had a 2002 MR2, sold it for a Prius, then missed the MR2 so much I bought a 2004.

But there's a chance our love affair has been ruined by the Model 3!


----------



## rsbell

Quicksilver said:


> Congrats on the X ordered! My wife really likes the X but unless we win the Texas lottery, it's just a dream.


My wife has put up with my car addiction, but finally decided it was her turn for a new car. I think I've gone though 5 or 6 cars since she got the Pilot as the family truckster. She's due.


----------



## GregRF

LUXMAN said:


> Love it, but what all kinds of wrong was that you parked between 2 regular cars to begin with! :fearscream:


That I wasn't happy about, but the lot looked pretty full and that space looked nice and wide. I actually at first was going to avoid it, but didn't see much better, hence why I backed into the spot.

Then of course we take the short walk around the bend to the restaurant and there is a beautiful end of row spot available! My wife even asked if I was going to move the car. But I tamped down my OCD enough to leave the car and was awarded with this Tesla sandwich.


----------



## MGallo

GregRF said:


> That I wasn't happy about, but the lot looked pretty full and that space looked nice and wide. I actually at first was going to avoid it, but didn't see much better, hence why I backed into the spot.
> 
> Then of course we take the short walk around the bend to the restaurant and there is a beautiful end of row spot available! My wife even asked if I was going to move the car. But I tamped down my OCD enough to leave the car and was awarded with this Tesla sandwich.


I would have moved!

P.S. my wife even wondered about parking between two ICE cars when she read your post!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Filming The Great Tesla Summon Race today (see sig below for a link if you haven't seen it yet), a security guard approached us to see what was going on. The location for our video is a popular drag race spot so I think he anticipated this was actually going to be a real drag race and wanted to break it up.

When he walked up and saw the cars moving with no one in them his jaw dropped to the floor.

He's in the background shot of the cars lined up to start the race


----------



## JeopardE

I got another one for y'all.

So today we're checking out of our hotel and the bellhop is helping us load the car. I pop the trunk and he sees the kids' stroller and he's like, how are we going to get all this stuff in there with the stroller? I'm like no problem. The big suitcase goes in sideways all the way to the back, leaving lots of space for the stroller. But then there's a big box of toys! So I show him the lower compartment and he's like wow. Then we've got a couple of backpacks ... I say those go in the front! He starts to open the door ... I'm like no, the front front. So I pop the frunk.

He's like man ... This car has so many storage compartments everywhere!

*Edit - frunk, autocorrect. FRUNK!


----------



## Gary Macdonald

This past Friday we picked our daughter up to go out for dinner. It was also the season home opener for the Hamilton Tiger-Cats football season. Since she lives about a block from the stadium car and pedestrian traffic was very heavy. 

We got to a red light and stopped to allow some people to cross in front of us. To our amazement these two men literally stopped in front of us in the middle of the street and just stared at the car. Then they came to the front doors on either side and started asking us about the car. 

Good thing it was a long light!


----------



## MGallo

Went up to Vets home in Napa today for the 4th. Got to show off J.A.R.V.I.S. to some of my father-in-laws friends (in their 70’s). Husband is up on tech and had read some about Tesla. The wife’s daughter has a Model S. Gave her a ride and had just enough runway for a short burst to 60. She laughed and giggled. It was very fun. Even demoed summon for the guy friend with the two ladies in the car. They were all amazed of course. So was I, still.


----------



## JWardell

If you have not watched this video just retweeted by Tesla, you must. The reactions are all priceless:



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014292754224910336


----------



## KarenRei

I skipped this earlier... I'm glad you got me to watch it


----------



## Thunder7ga

JWardell said:


> If you have not watched this video just retweeted by Tesla, you must. The reactions are all priceless:


That is so fun to watch...the excitement....but man, that car will be FOREVER dirty based on those roads and how it looks just bringing it home day one.


----------



## PNWmisty

Thunder7ga said:


> That is so fun to watch...the excitement....but man, that car will be FOREVER dirty based on those roads and how it looks just bringing it home day one.


Yes, but an ICE car would get dirty just the same. And the ICE car would be trying to inhale. The Tesla never inhales.


----------



## KarenRei

Thunder7ga said:


> That is so fun to watch...the excitement....but man, that car will be FOREVER dirty based on those roads and how it looks just bringing it home day one.


And? 

Come on, you don't buy cars to put them in a museum, you buy them to _use them_! Don't sacrifice the range of your life experiences because your car might not stay in pristine condition! 

If you think that's dirty, wait until you see what mine looks like if I decide to take it on a highlands crossing


----------



## MGallo

KarenRei said:


> And?
> 
> Come on, you don't buy cars to put them in a museum, you buy them to _use them_! Don't sacrifice the range of your life experiences because your car might not stay in pristine condition!
> 
> If you think that's dirty, wait until you see what mine looks like if I decide to take it on a highlands crossing


I hear what Karen is saying, but J.A.R.V.I.S. would _never_ go on that road. That's what the wife's car is for. Now when she has a Y, well I guess we'd have to sell the cabin or do a full wrap. Maybe with a Tesla Truck.


----------



## KarenRei

And here I am using "Will I _literally destroy my car_ if I do so?" as my criteria for deciding which roads I'll not be willing to go down


----------



## MGallo

KarenRei said:


> And here I am using "Will I _literally destroy my car_ if I do so?" as my criteria for deciding which roads I'll not be willing to go down


Karen, maybe you should rewatch that video of Bjørn obliterating Optimus Prime. For those of you who have not seen it, it is not for the faint of heart. He tells you that in the opening splash screen.


----------



## KarenRei

Hehe, not exactly the same thing... that's wintery mess and mud and tight paths through trees, we're... rocks... and bigger rocks... and even bigger rocks... interrupted by flowing water of varying depths  Loose sand / gravel in places too. But rarely mud. We have peat bogs aplenty, but we don't drive on them, and not usually in the highlands 

The main risks would be 1) punching a rock through something on the underside, and 2) destroying something through flooding. I'll be carefully assessing the vehicle's limits once I get it to see how much I feel comfortable subjecting it to. But I'm sure you can understand why ground clearance is a huge plus in my book 

At least it's easy to tell at what height rocks stand a risk of hurting the vehicle. Water's trickier, as I really don't know what depth would be bad for the car. This depth?










Or this depth?










Always fun when you're driving an ICE and you get out of the river and the car is billowing steam from all of the water that got into the engine compartment  But that sort of "will I make it?" tension is part of what makes highland driving so fun. I'm sure you can imagine what it's like, driving ahead when this is your view of the "road" in front of you, flowing past:










We know that Teslas can sometimes do "boat mode".... and we also know that it doesn't always work. And when it doesn't, sometimes you end up with a car that just needs to drain for a bit and reboot, while sometimes you end up with a flooded battery and a write-off car (usually the longer it sits in the water, the more likely the latter situation becomes). Quantifying what level is safe is the challenge...

As for rocks, at least you can see what you're doing. You know, I'd probably be comfortable subjecting a Model 3 - at least with AWD and air suspension on max - to one of the major north-south highlands roads:










They're frequently very pothole-y and corrugated, but generally lack large rocks. But as for the smaller roads - say, Gæsavatnaleið, which I drove last year?










Um... no  Despite how much fun Flæður (several-kilometer-wide very-shallow fast-flowing braided river) was to cross.


----------



## JWardell

KarenRei said:


> Hehe, not exactly the same thing... that's wintery mess and mud and tight paths through trees, we're... rocks... and bigger rocks... and even bigger rocks... interrupted by flowing water of varying depths  Loose sand / gravel in places too. But rarely mud. We have peat bogs aplenty, but we don't drive on them, and not usually in the highlands
> 
> The main risks would be 1) punching a rock through something on the underside, and 2) destroying something through flooding. I'll be carefully assessing the vehicle's limits once I get it to see how much I feel comfortable subjecting it to. But I'm sure you can understand why ground clearance is a huge plus in my book
> 
> At least it's easy to tell at what height rocks stand a risk of hurting the vehicle. Water's trickier, as I really don't know what depth would be bad for the car. This depth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this depth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always fun when you're driving an ICE and you get out of the river and the car is billowing steam from all of the water that got into the engine compartment  But that sort of "will I make it?" tension is part of what makes highland driving so fun. I'm sure you can imagine what it's like, driving ahead when this is your view of the "road" in front of you, flowing past:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know that Teslas can sometimes do "boat mode".... and we also know that it doesn't always work. And when it doesn't, sometimes you end up with a car that just needs to drain for a bit and reboot, while sometimes you end up with a flooded battery and a write-off car (usually the longer it sits in the water, the more likely the latter situation becomes). Quantifying what level is safe is the challenge...
> 
> As for rocks, at least you can see what you're doing. You know, I'd probably be comfortable subjecting a Model 3 - at least with air suspension on max - to one of the major north-south highlands roads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're frequently very pothole-y and corrugated, but generally lack large rocks. But as for the smaller roads - say, Gæsavatnaleið, which I drove last year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um... no  Despite how much fun Flæður (several-kilometer-wide very-shallow fast-flowing braided river) was to cross.


Amazing photos, Iceland is still high on my bucket list. (I'm not counting my short visit to the airport tarmac last month) 
I hope air suspension is an option by the time you get to order!


----------



## Love

JWardell said:


> Amazing photos, Iceland is still high on my bucket list. (I'm not counting my short visit to the airport tarmac last month)
> I hope air suspension is an option by the time you get to order!


In a way, you just described almost the entirety of the beers I've checked off on Untappd as "tried."

At least you had a "taster" of Iceland!


----------



## JWardell

Lovesword said:


> In a way, you just described almost the entirety of the beers I've checked off on Untappd as "tried."
> 
> At least you had a "taster" of Iceland!


I only use Untapped to check in to maybe one out of five beers, if they're interesting...but I've still managed 1072, so I guess I'm doing OK. Love that app.


----------



## MGallo

Lovesword said:


> In a way, you just described almost the entirety of the beers I've checked off on Untappd as "tried."
> 
> At least you had a "taster" of Iceland!


Looks like I need to hit Total Wine and check the Iceland beer section. MGalloMN on Untapped. I'm a wimp comparatively. I forgot to log the blonde I had on the 4th.


----------



## JeopardE

MGallo said:


> Karen, maybe you should rewatch that video of Bjørn obliterating Optimus Prime. For those of you who have not seen it, it is not for the faint of heart. He tells you that in the opening splash screen.


Omg that was actually physically painful to watch.


----------



## TheTony

I did have the pleasure of meeting a fellow owner, a reservation-holder and a couple of interested people last month at a meetup. However, I had yet to experience anything out of the ordinary from random people on the road or out and about, until the last week. 

I drove the 3 to my parents to spend the 4th at their place. About halfway into my trip, as I was on the interstate, a black Nissan slowly passed me and I saw the female passenger rubbernecking to look at the car. Then I looked at the driver, who had a huge grin on his face and was giving me a thumbs up. I laughed and waved back - I had to wonder if one or both was a future 3 owner 

Then, just this past weekend, the wife and I went to a local restaurant for dinner. We enjoyed our meals at their outdoor seating, as it was a pleasant day. I looked up from my meal and noticed a late model Shelby GT500 drive through the lot and park in the spot right next to me. We finished our meal, and walked back to the car, at which point the driver asked me, "hey, will you rev it up?". :laughing:


----------



## Charlie W

I never expected to be adding to this thread, but last evening I had an experience with our Model 3 that might help you:

Every 10th of the month, my wife & I go out to dinner -- as a mini-celebration of our 1st date, engagement, anniversary, etc. Last evening, we went to a nice seafood restaurant located in a shopping center that has a combination of shops, condos and eateries. At this particular restaurant, patrons can either park in the (inconvenient) lot behind the restaurant, or across the street from the restaurant -- although it's a 1-way, 1-lane street, with parallel parking on the LEFT side of the street. As we approached the restaurant, I witnessed a miracle; a prime parking spot right in front of the restaurant entrance, but on the LEFT side of the 1-lane street. I decided to take this spot. I slowly pulled along-side the already parked car that would eventually be in front of us, I flipped the "PRNDL" lever into "Reverse," (I know there's no "L", but we've always called it a "PRNDL.") and immediately saw words to the effect on the screen asking if I wanted to "Autopark." (We've only owned our Model 3 about 5 weeks and I keep being amazed at what this car can do. Just last week, I tried back-in Autoparking on the RIGHT side of the street. Although it carried out the command perfectly, it took about as long as my elderly grandmother would have -- if she was still alive -- with no offense intended to people who drive Super-D-Duperly slowly.) Back to my story:

When the car chimed and invited me to "Autopark," I thought, "Sure!" (I didn't know it could do that -- on the LEFT. Besides, who likes parallel parking anyway?) I pushed the button on the screen, put my hands in my lap, and immediately the steering wheel spun-around counter-clockwise and slowly began backing the car into the space. My wife said she felt like she was in a "Bewitched" TV Show where invisible witches are doing things we mortals can't see. On the screen, I saw our car slowly moving into the blue-outlined LEFT-sided parking spot. A moment later, the steering wheel quickly spun-around clockwise and I saw us getting closer & closer to the parked car behind us in the backup camera. Just then, my wife noticed a group of 5 folks standing in front of the restaurant watching us and having no idea that the car had "taken over." One woman began frantically motioning us to STOP, STOP, "You're getting too close!" A moment later, the steering wheel quickly spun-around counter-clockwise, the car pulled forward, and announced that it had finished parking -- having evenly positioned itself between the 2 parked cars. The woman gave us the "thumbs-up."

I was amazed -- and delighted that the car didn't give my rims curb-rash (although at 12 inches [30 cm] from the LEFT-curb, the OCD in me would have preferred our being maybe 6 inches [15 cm] closer). My wife & I got out of our Model 3, crossed the street toward the restaurant, and the "crowd" congratulated me on successfully parking the car. My wife said, "The car parked itself!" One man said, "Is that a Tesla?" To which we replied (in 25 words or less -- since we were hungry) that it's the Model 3, that it's an amazing car -- the best car we've ever owned.

Now they know -- as do you & I -- that our cars can also Autopark on the LEFT side of the street. Of course, if you're one of those folks who drives on "the other side" ("the correct side") of the street, you already knew that. LOL. Thanks for giving me this space to tell my story.

~Charlie


----------



## Ryan Ballantyne

The other day I was waiting to turn left out of the parking lot at work. At quitting time, that road tends to be busy, and you can wait a relatively long time for an opening to turn left.

As I was sitting there, it occurred to me that the instant torque of my Model 3 might let me slip through a gap that I wouldn't attempt in an ICE car. With an ICE, even if you floor it, it can take a perceived eternity for the car to get moving when you're trying to move quickly across a busy street.

I picked my gap and mashed the pedal...maybe a little too hard. My tires chirped and I instantly shot away. The acceleration was so sharp that my temporary parking pass slid down the dash and into the plane of air from the HVAC, which flipped it upwards towards the backseat. I instinctively caught it with one hand while making the turn with the other, and only afterwards did it occur to me how stupid that was. I should have just let it go, but I was so surprised by the piece of cardstock suddenly flying through the car that instinct took over.

But I didn't crash my car, so I'm calling it a win.


----------



## John

We were driving home from a family night of bocce and Italian food. There's a two lane on-ramp to one of the freeways we use to get home, and we found ourselves beside a very large tricked out pickup truck. As we both began getting up to speed, he suddenly decides it's a race and floors it, which meant that his truck roared really loudly and starts pulling away.

At the same time my wife said, "Go!" I said, "Oh hell, no."

I floored it and he disappeared in the rear view, reaching for third gear or something, still roaring away. Peace and quiet once more in effect for us.

We got onto the freeway and settled into an interior lane on EAP. About 30 seconds later we see him roaring by in the fast lane, and everybody laughed. "I think he's up to speed now," one of the kids noted.


----------



## John

Model 3s have gotten so thick in the San Francisco Bay Area that the other day there were THREE black Model 3s (counting mine) at a stop light at the same time. I point this out because black is one of the least popular colors overall.

I see at least one—usually MSM or blue or white—on every drive around our town these days.


----------



## Ryan Ballantyne

Not to spam the thread or anything, but I just experienced another Tesla Time™ story.

Went out to lunch because I just wanted to drive my Model 3 again. Went through the drive-through at Chik-fil-a, and it was busy, so they had employees out taking orders. The kid that took my order was all, "Hey, nice, I get to serve you again." I was like, "¿Que?" Turned out a different blue M3 had gone through on another day. Not surprising, that location is just down the block from a Tesla store and supercharger.

He then turned to his coworker and said, "This is gonna be my next car." His coworker was like, "Keep dreaming," and I was like, "Yeah! Keep dreaming!" So I told him it was super nice and he would love it. Hope he didn't take it the wrong way.

As an aside, going through a drive-through in a Tesla is a completely different experience from an ICE. You get to run your climate control guilt-free, you can creep forward as slowly as you'd like without touching the brake, and the hold feature means you don't even need to keep your foot on the brake. So great!


----------



## MGallo

John said:


> We were driving home from a family night of bocce and Italian food. There's a two lane on-ramp to one of the freeways we use to get home, and we found ourselves beside a very large tricked out pickup truck. As we both began getting up to speed, he suddenly decides it's a race and floors it, which meant that his truck roared really loudly and starts pulling away.
> 
> At the same time my wife said, "Go!" I said, "Oh hell, no."
> 
> I floored it and he disappeared in the rear view, reaching for third gear or something, still roaring away. Peace and quiet once more in effect for us.
> 
> We got onto the freeway and settled into an interior lane on EAP. About 30 seconds later we see him roaring by in the fast lane, and everybody laughed. "I think he's up to speed now," one of the kids noted.


Campo di Bocce? I was at the Livermore location last Wednesday (great there) and got to show off J.A.R.V.I.S. to a co-worker who had never seen one before. He was duly impressed, especially when I summoned it out of its parking spot to put the leftover Za in the frunk.


----------



## Twiglett

I had a brilliant Tesla moment on the drive into work last week.
On the highway, minding my own business with autopilot engaged.
I was passing one of those annoying exits where the white line disappears and EAP does that odd little wriggle, then adjusts back into lane.
Just at that time the car in the lane next to me honks his horn, so I turn to look expecting to see a middle finger only to see a SUV with four guys grinning at me. One starts pointing at my car and makes steering gestures and point to the car again.
So I nod back and dutifully hold up both hands to them while we both drive two abreast round a slight curve.
Huge grins and thumbs up etc and they carry on happy and amazed at Tesla.
Such a weird but happy experience.

As an aside - I love EAP and drive 95% of my commute on EAP and set follow distance on 7 so there is a huge gap in front. Other drivers keep jumping in front, but who cares? I end up getting to work maybe a minute later but get there so much more relaxed.
Before EAP I would skip off the highway to get ahead of the traffic - now I don't bother and my stress levels are so much better.


----------



## John

MGallo said:


> Campo di Bocce? I was at the Livermore location last Wednesday (great there) and got to show off J.A.R.V.I.S. to a co-worker who had never seen one before. He was duly impressed, especially when I summoned it out of its parking spot to put the leftover Za in the frunk.


Yup. Fun place!


----------



## Ryan Ballantyne

The best endorsement I can think of for this car: I now look forward to commuting in rush hour traffic. Maybe that will fade eventually, but no other car has made commuting nearly so pleasant as this one.

Also, I got my first gawker yesterday. Pulling up to a stop sign a block from my house, a guy in a green Toyota pulled up at the same time going the opposite way. He had the window down and was staring with mouth agape at the car. I would have expected the same reaction if I had been riding an elephant through the neighborhood. It was priceless. xD


----------



## Vin

A driver in an SUV at a stoplight was looking over and she rolled down the window. She said "how do you like it? I said I LOVE IT. She said I know nothing about Teslas. I said you have to get one, best car I've ever driven!" She says "It's a beautiful car, enjoy" and we drive away.

But the best story is a line of the day by a co-worker that gets into the Tesla for the first time. He says to me...

"Your new nickname is The Doc because that's some Back to the Future ****!"


----------



## Brett

I work in a gated facility where you have to show your badge to a guard before you can drive in. Every once in a while they do random inspections of cars looking for contraband (note: This is totally ineffective because you can see the temporary inspection station and extra guards well before you get to the entrance, so if you are actually caring contraband you just don't turn into the gate). 

They are supposed to inspect whichever car comes though next whenever the station is empty. Yesterday, coming back from lunch, I was about 10th back in line in my bright blue Model 3 (sunny day) when a car left the inspection station. At that point I had a strong feeling I was going to be "inspected". Sure enough no one ahead of me was asked to pull over and the guard had no hesitation telling me I had been "randomly selected" for inspection.

The first thing I was told when I pulled in was to "please open your trunk and your... other trunk". I had to tell them it was called a frunk. There were about 6 guards there, one doing the inspection and 5 asking me questions about the Tesla. We had a good laugh when they tried to inspect the engine compartment, since no one could find it.

All in all it was a fun few minutes of talking about the car, a little mini car show.


----------



## JWardell

After my delivery last night, today was the day to bring it in to work.
I got up early and used some spray-on wax while drying off all the rain water so it was ready for its debut show. Got in early enough to get the "prime" spot right in front of the entrance, and backed it in so it looked perfect.
You might have noticed I didn't have much time to visit the forum today, because I was outside giving round after round of people looks around the car, where more would walk by and also give it a look over. Tons of complients. I think I gave two rounds of rides, and promised more on Friday. We have two model Ses, and no one seems to care about those...
It also helps that I work on a team of electric powertrain engineers, and plenty more car people!
In fact one is ex-Tesla and I never saw him so excited...he was checking out all the final production parts because he said the last he had seen the car most parts were just 3D printed!
I used up 2% range getting to work, but 12% giving rides and constantly flooring it!


----------



## Runt8

Sorry for being off-topic...

But this is my favorite thread! Been living vicariously through all your stories since @Maevra posted the first story. Keep them coming!


----------



## Vin

Runt8 said:


> Sorry for being off-topic...
> 
> But this is my favorite thread! Been living vicariously through all your stories since @Maevra posted the first story. Keep them coming!


I think it's right on topic. In fact if it wasn't for this forum and the great community here I wouldn't have made it through the 2 years, 2 months and 28 days until delivery.
The whole Tesla community is actually one of the friendliest groups I've ever been a part of.

And special thanks to Trev and Ken for creating this site and the many youtube videos.


----------



## Twiglett

Sat at a light today when a kid in an older mustang pulls along side. 
Light goes green and he guns it, loud pipes, V8 racket and he’s in front. 
At least til I also press the pedal to thick carpet and waft effortlessly up to the speed limit and see a little black dot in the rear view. 
Couldn’t stop giggling as he catches up a few seconds later. 
I love this car


----------



## LUXMAN

So I left for work early to avoid traffic. I usually leave real early but have a later start today. So I stopped at a destination charger near the airport and this was sitting on the post.  LOL! What in the world could someone have been doing to their Tesla??


----------



## KarenRei

LUXMAN said:


> So I left for work early to avoid traffic. I usually leave real early but have a later start today. So I stopped at a destination charger near the airport and this was sitting on the post.  LOL! What in the world could someone have been doing to their Tesla??
> View attachment 11804


Quick, post it to Seeking Alpha, as evidence that Teslas are falling apart all over the place and have to be taped back together! 

(Might be fun to randomly leave bizarre or suspicious objects at a Supercharger to make people wonder  )


----------



## JeopardE

A couple of small stories to share.

Gave one of our outgoing interns a test drive around the block this afternoon. He was quickly amazed by the acceleration, steering response and handling. Said it felt like driving a go-kart. By the time we got back he wanted to buy one. I warned him though - don't buy this car unless you're willing to swear off ICE cars forever, because you'll never want to drive one again!

The other day I was at my barber and of course he wanted to check Joules out. He and one of the other barbers came out to look. He was surprised at how roomy it was and how much storage - when I popped the trunk he was like "I wasn't expecting that!". The other barber said the car looks just like one of those futuristic concepts they show at auto shows but never ever makes it to production.

Also one of my coworkers just took delivery of his. The blue looks even better in person than I thought! Although I still prefer my MCR  The front row of our (relatively small) parking garage is quickly becoming Tesla row. It's gorgeous to see!


----------



## Twiglett

I forgot to post this one.
Doing the planning at work to attend a conference about 180 miles away.
Work says that over a 100 miles you must rent a car because they won't pay mileage.
I declined their offer and chose to drive my Model 3 - when they asked why, I pointed out that my hotel had a destination charger so I could charge at home, then drive around at the venue charging at the hotel, then drive home for free.
"Oh" was the response


----------



## MGallo

Twiglett said:


> I forgot to post this one.
> Doing the planning at work to attend a conference about 180 miles away.
> Work says that over a 100 miles you must rent a car because they won't pay mileage.
> I declined their offer and chose to drive my Model 3 - when they asked why, I pointed out that my hotel had a destination charger so I could charge at home, then drive around at the venue charging at the hotel, then drive home for free.
> "Oh" was the response


And charge in 100 miles each way.


----------



## JWardell

With a few days left to get my Mass inspection sticker, I had to go this morning. I was nervous I would have trouble at my local service station, but that melted the instant I pulled up and the mechanic walked out and said "Ohhh, you've brought me my car!!" I had so show him how it worked so he could pull it in but then surprised him and said take it for a spin down the street. I have never seen a mechanic so happy! When we were done all the staff at the gas station staff gathered around, and of course made me "pop the hood" which quickly broke some brains. Noo, the motor is in back! So I opened the trunk and showed how spacious that was too. And yet the most amazing part was the owner remembering my previous two cars. I only see him once a year!


----------



## KarenRei

Can't wait to do the exact same thing here. LOL, looking forward to going in for an inspection


----------



## Gavyne

HAHAHA pop the hood, that one had me spew my coffee.


----------



## Brokedoc

Gavyne said:


> HAHAHA pop the hood, that one had me spew my coffee.


That puddle of liquid in front them wasn't oil. When they realized they better find different jobs soon, they likely experienced some control issues...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I was walking out of the grocery store today and saw an older man walking a circle around my car with his wife hanging back. He walked away and started to head toward his car. 

I said “that car is mine, I can open it up if you’d like to take a look”. 

I think he was caught off guard and embarrassed and said “no”. 

His wife said “are you sure”. 

He said “no” again. 

She said to me “that was really nice to offer thanks we haven’t seen the small Tesla yet”. 

That’s a shame. I didn’t mean to embarrass the guy and wanted to give him a chance to check it out.


----------



## PNWmisty

Ryan Ballantyne said:


> As I was sitting there, it occurred to me that the instant torque of my Model 3 might let me slip through a gap that I wouldn't attempt in an ICE car. With an ICE, even if you floor it, it can take a perceived eternity for the car to get moving when you're trying to move quickly across a busy street.


In my area, there are a lot of places where you have to pull out into traffic moving 60-65 mph from a stop. Yes, if you are timid or have a gutless car you can sit there for an eternity. Sometimes I get behind these people and wonder how long it will take them to find a big enough opening. In the Model 3, only a small opening is needed. Often, the person you are pulling in front of thinks there is no way you will accelerate up to speed without them needing to slow down but I consider it a driving sin to make someone who has the right-of-way slow down and would never do that. The consistent, reliable power of the Model 3 pulls through every time however, a good driver will always look at the road surface to appraise the amount of traction that is available. If there are two lanes in the same direction the driver or passenger of the car in the adjacent lane will often look over at you in amazement because you pulled out almost right as they were perpendicular and, in no time at all, you have already matched their speed. No drama, no squeal, no engine roar. I always make it a point to stop accelerating as soon as I've matched the speed of the surrounding traffic. Don't overdo it!


----------



## PNWmisty

Twiglett said:


> I declined their offer and chose to drive my Model 3 - when they asked why, I pointed out that my hotel had a destination charger so I could charge at home, then drive around at the venue charging at the hotel, then drive home for free.


Didn't you answer that you've never found a rental car that could drive itself (while you just acted like co-pilot) the 180 miles to the conference? Or that was as fun to travel in as an electric car?


----------



## PNWmisty

LUXMAN said:


> So I left for work early to avoid traffic. I usually leave real early but have a later start today. So I stopped at a destination charger near the airport and this was sitting on the post.  LOL! What in the world could someone have been doing to their Tesla??
> View attachment 11804


They were likely on a long freeway trip and decided they had a message they wanted to put on the door or trunk area while it charged.


----------



## Love

Yep. I parked like this.

Is that adult movie themed music I hear?


----------



## MGallo

We were at the store today and as my wife opened the frunk to put the groceries in, this old guy stopped in his tracks - the engine is in the back? Nope, electric, no engine. Ohhh, electric. It was classic.


----------



## garsh

Lovesword said:


> Yep. I parked like this.


I initially reacted with my OCD, thinking "OMG why are you all crooked and using up two spaces that's terrible learn to park etc etc etc."

Then a second later, I realized you just parked there for the LOLs.


----------



## Love

garsh said:


> I initially reacted with my OCD, thinking "OMG why are you all crooked and using up two spaces that's terrible learn to park etc etc etc.
> 
> Then a second later, I realized you just parked there for the LOLs.


I've come to find out, and have been told often, that I do almost all things in life for the LOLs. 

But yes, I parked like that just for the pic. In fact, that's my wife's S, we were dropping it off to run some errands in my car.


----------



## JeopardE

MGallo said:


> We were at the store today and as my wife opened the frunk to put the groceries in, this old guy stopped in his tracks - the engine is in the back? Nope, electric, no engine. Ohhh, electric. It was classic.


We had a moment like this a couple of weeks ago. We opened the frunk to put groceries in and this old man who had just arrived just stared with his jaw hanging down to the floor for what seemed like an eternity... Like, what is going on, what sorcery is this, I don't understand...


----------



## Love

I'm pretty certain I've just scared the hell out of a woman.

Yesterday as I got off work, I stopped by Best Buy on my way to my broker (to buy more Tesla stock). Pulled in the parking lot and was going way out to park when I saw a Tesla Model X. That white beauty was parked a bit out there too (protect mode, enabled!) so I pulled up and parked near my vehicular sibling (leaving a 1 space cushion) as any warm blooded Tesla-ite would do. I went inside and headed to the Apple area, I was wanting an Apple Pencil. A lady was looking at MacBooks but I didn't pay much attention to her or her business. That was untiI I paid and walked out and, just by random chance she was leaving too and it seemed like I was following her. Sure enough, she walks right to the Model X! Glancing over her shoulder a few times at me even though my work attire clearly states that I couldn't harm a housefly with a Boring Company flamethrower, she nervously and hurriedly entered her car. I slowly and calmly got to mine and entered it with a "give me a break, lady" facial expression I likely had and couldn't help.

Fast forward. Today. I pull into the grocery store and decide to park at the Supercharger as I'm just going to get a prescription filled. I run in, come back out to wait in my car and hey look! A white Model X! 
A few minutes later a lady comes walking out and all be damned if (and you can see where this is going). ITS THE SAME LADY!

She again nervously and hurriedly enter her car!!! Driving off and then for some reason circling back and looking over at me again!

Pretty sure she thinks I'm stalking her somehow!!

P.S. sitting here still with a fellow Model 3 now


----------



## GDN

Lovesword said:


> I'm pretty certain I've just scared the hell out of a woman.
> 
> Yesterday as I got off work, I stopped by Best Buy on my way to my broker (to buy more Tesla stock). Pulled in the parking lot and was going way out to park when I saw a Tesla Model X. That white beauty was parked a bit out there too (protect mode, enabled!) so I pulled up and parked near my vehicular sibling (leaving a 1 space cushion) as any warm blooded Tesla-ite would do. I went inside and headed to the Apple area, I was wanting an Apple Pencil. A lady was looking at MacBooks but I didn't pay much attention to her or her business. That was untiI paid and walked out and, just by random chance she was leaving too and it seemed like I was following her. Sure enough, she walks right to the Model X! Glancing over her shoulder a few times at me even though my work attire clearly states that I couldn't harm a housefly with a Boring Company flamethrower, she nervously and hurriedly entered her car. I slowly and calmly got to mine and entered it with a "give me a break, lady" facial expression I likely had and couldn't help.
> 
> Fast forward. Today. I pull into the grocery store and decide to park at the Supercharger as I'm just going to get a prescription filled. I run in, come back out to wait in my car and hey look! A white Model X!
> A few minutes later a lady comes walking out and all be damned if (and you can see where this is going). ITS THE SAME LADY!
> 
> She again nervously and hurriedly enter her car!!! Driving off and then for some reason circling back and looking over at me again!
> 
> Pretty sure she thinks I'm stalking her somehow!!
> 
> P.S. sitting here still with a fellow Model 3 now
> View attachment 12032


This is sad and I truly am not categorizing, but she probably doesn't even know and realize your car is a Tesla too, because it doesn't look like hers. She just thinks you are a perv stalker.


----------



## John

Today as I pulled up to the local coffee shop a blue Model 3 pulled out of a space right in front.
I pulled into the same space they had just left.
I'm sure people think that's just the space for Tesla Model 3s. Or maybe they think they can change color, dunno.


----------



## KarenRei

Lovesword said:


> I'm pretty certain I've just scared the hell out of a woman.
> 
> Yesterday as I got off work, I stopped by Best Buy on my way to my broker (to buy more Tesla stock). Pulled in the parking lot and was going way out to park when I saw a Tesla Model X. That white beauty was parked a bit out there too (protect mode, enabled!) so I pulled up and parked near my vehicular sibling (leaving a 1 space cushion) as any warm blooded Tesla-ite would do. I went inside and headed to the Apple area, I was wanting an Apple Pencil. A lady was looking at MacBooks but I didn't pay much attention to her or her business. That was untiI paid and walked out and, just by random chance she was leaving too and it seemed like I was following her. Sure enough, she walks right to the Model X! Glancing over her shoulder a few times at me even though my work attire clearly states that I couldn't harm a housefly with a Boring Company flamethrower, she nervously and hurriedly entered her car. I slowly and calmly got to mine and entered it with a "give me a break, lady" facial expression I likely had and couldn't help.
> 
> Fast forward. Today. I pull into the grocery store and decide to park at the Supercharger as I'm just going to get a prescription filled. I run in, come back out to wait in my car and hey look! A white Model X!
> A few minutes later a lady comes walking out and all be damned if (and you can see where this is going). ITS THE SAME LADY!
> 
> She again nervously and hurriedly enter her car!!! Driving off and then for some reason circling back and looking over at me again!
> 
> Pretty sure she thinks I'm stalking her somehow!!
> 
> P.S. sitting here still with a fellow Model 3 now
> View attachment 12032


If you wanted to have fun with it (and didn't mind the possibility of getting the police called on you), the next time you see her you could snap a picture of her. Then have a T-shirt printed with her picture on it and keep it ready in your car to slip on the next time you see the white SUV parked. Could even run the picture through Prisma first to turn it into an art piece, as well as giving you plausible deniability


----------



## John

Lovesword said:


> I'm pretty certain I've just scared the hell out of a woman.
> 
> Yesterday as I got off work, I stopped by Best Buy on my way to my broker (to buy more Tesla stock). Pulled in the parking lot and was going way out to park when I saw a Tesla Model X. That white beauty was parked a bit out there too (protect mode, enabled!) so I pulled up and parked near my vehicular sibling (leaving a 1 space cushion) as any warm blooded Tesla-ite would do. I went inside and headed to the Apple area, I was wanting an Apple Pencil. A lady was looking at MacBooks but I didn't pay much attention to her or her business. That was untiI paid and walked out and, just by random chance she was leaving too and it seemed like I was following her. Sure enough, she walks right to the Model X! Glancing over her shoulder a few times at me even though my work attire clearly states that I couldn't harm a housefly with a Boring Company flamethrower, she nervously and hurriedly entered her car. I slowly and calmly got to mine and entered it with a "give me a break, lady" facial expression I likely had and couldn't help.
> 
> Fast forward. Today. I pull into the grocery store and decide to park at the Supercharger as I'm just going to get a prescription filled. I run in, come back out to wait in my car and hey look! A white Model X!
> A few minutes later a lady comes walking out and all be damned if (and you can see where this is going). ITS THE SAME LADY!
> 
> She again nervously and hurriedly enter her car!!! Driving off and then for some reason circling back and looking over at me again!
> 
> Pretty sure she thinks I'm stalking her somehow!!
> 
> P.S. sitting here still with a fellow Model 3 now
> View attachment 12032


Can't you just imagine the reaction when she sees you in front of her house?


----------



## Love

KarenRei said:


> If you wanted to have fun with it (and didn't mind the possibility of getting the police called on you), the next time you see her you could snap a picture of her. Then have a T-shirt printed with her picture on it and keep it ready in your car to slip on the next time you see the white SUV parked. Could even run the picture through Prisma first to turn it into an art piece, as well as giving you plausible deniability


This made me LOL!

Can someone 3D print me a mask just off a bad quality cellphone taken photo? Asking for a friend...


----------



## KarenRei

Lovesword said:


> This made me LOL!
> 
> Can someone 3D print me a mask just off a bad quality cellphone taken photo? Asking for a friend...


Yes, I can, if you're willing to pay for the (high) printing costs


----------



## Love

KarenRei said:


> Yes, I can, if you're willing to pay for the (high) printing costs


Having read and enjoyed your stories of practical jokes and shenanigans here, I can safely say that no one should ever underestimate the lengths we'll go to in order to see a joke through to its rightful conclusion. 

I've constructed a nice note to leave the next time it happens.


----------



## KarenRei

Lovesword said:


> Having read and enjoyed your stories of practical jokes and shenanigans here, I can safely say that no one should ever underestimate the lengths we'll go to in order to see a joke through to its rightful conclusion.
> 
> I've constructed a nice note to leave the next time it happens.
> View attachment 12037


OMG, I'm dying of laughter here! That is awesome!


----------



## GDN

Well unicorn status is quickly disappearing in North Dallas. Today has been crazy, to date I've only seen 3 other 3's in the wild (our DFW meet up doesn't count). Then last night I learn of 2 more at work and I saw them both today (MSM with aeros and a White with Sports). On the way home up the Tollway I saw a new Black with Aeors, paper tag, but had red badges already. Get home and head out for a bite of dinner and a Silver w/aeros turns in front of us 
(we were caught at the light) and then I saw a blue w/aeros on the way home. 

In a matter of a few hours I saw 5 this afternoon/evening. 2 of them within a couple miles of the house, not going to be unique for too long.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Well unicorn status is quickly disappearing in North Dallas. Today has been crazy, to date I've only seen 3 other 3's in the wild (our DFW meet up doesn't count). Then last night I learn of 2 more at work and I saw them both today (MSM with aeros and a White with Sports). On the way home up the Tollway I saw a new Black with Aeors, paper tag, but had red badges already. Get home and head out for a bite of dinner and a Silver w/aeros turns in front of us
> (we were caught at the light) and then I saw a blue w/aeros on the way home.
> 
> In a matter of a few hours I saw 5 this afternoon/evening. 2 of them within a couple miles of the house, not going to be unique for too long.


Within the past two weeks, I've seen 2 blacks - one with aeros and one with sports wheels.


----------



## LUXMAN

Lovesword said:


> I'm pretty certain I've just scared the hell out of a woman.
> 
> Yesterday as I got off work, I stopped by Best Buy on my way to my broker (to buy more Tesla stock). Pulled in the parking lot and was going way out to park when I saw a Tesla Model X. That white beauty was parked a bit out there too (protect mode, enabled!) so I pulled up and parked near my vehicular sibling (leaving a 1 space cushion) as any warm blooded Tesla-ite would do. I went inside and headed to the Apple area, I was wanting an Apple Pencil. A lady was looking at MacBooks but I didn't pay much attention to her or her business. That was untiI I paid and walked out and, just by random chance she was leaving too and it seemed like I was following her. Sure enough, she walks right to the Model X! Glancing over her shoulder a few times at me even though my work attire clearly states that I couldn't harm a housefly with a Boring Company flamethrower, she nervously and hurriedly entered her car. I slowly and calmly got to mine and entered it with a "give me a break, lady" facial expression I likely had and couldn't help.
> 
> Fast forward. Today. I pull into the grocery store and decide to park at the Supercharger as I'm just going to get a prescription filled. I run in, come back out to wait in my car and hey look! A white Model X!
> A few minutes later a lady comes walking out and all be damned if (and you can see where this is going). ITS THE SAME LADY!
> 
> She again nervously and hurriedly enter her car!!! Driving off and then for some reason circling back and looking over at me again!
> 
> Pretty sure she thinks I'm stalking her somehow!!
> 
> P.S. sitting here still with a fellow Model 3 now
> View attachment 12032


It might have something to do with your likeness to your avatar…. just sayin'


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Model 3 in my mirror just now. Pulled up alongside at a red light. Waved. And... no response


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Model 3 in my mirror just now. Pulled up alongside at a red light. Waved. And... no response
> 
> View attachment 12272


Dissed! Ouch!


----------



## jsanford

On the freeway, headed home from work. Speeding up past a fender-bender, then stuck behind someone driving 59 exactly. I want to pull around, and cars are flying byme to the left, and I see a gap in the rear mirror coming up...but then this car pulls up next to me! Bugger off, dude, I want to pull around this slowpoke....

Oh. It was a blue Model 3, the first in weeks to try to initiate a freeway high-five with me.

I guess the Model 3 is common enough around here that it’s not even a unicorn to this unicorn-driver any more...


----------



## mdfraz

I was on K-10 in Johnson County on Saturday late afternoon and a model 3 came alongside me and passed me as I exited on Renner. He didn't even look over


----------



## Quicksilver

Was running around town today with a friend and spotted three...as in 3...Model 3s!! A black, a silver and a red! I have not seen this many 3s in one day outside of our DFW meet up!


----------



## GDN

Quicksilver said:


> Was running around town today with a friend and spotted three...as in 3...Model 3!! A black, a silver and a red! I have not seen this many 3s in one day outside of our DFW meet up!


I'm telling you, this was like my trip last Tuesday I think it was. We're losing status quickly in the North DFW area.


----------



## Ryan Ballantyne

Went to Pikes Peak yesterday, and it seemed like everywhere we went we bumped into Tesla peeps.

Driving down on I-25, we were passed by a pristine black X P100D. We waved, and the guy sitting in the back seat waved back. (We were going 82, and the X just flew by. If you shell out for the top dog Tesla, I guess you gotta use it.)

If you've never been to Pikes Peak, there is a toll plaza where you pay a fee and they check your fuel tank to make sure you have enough to make it up and back down. There is always a big line at this point, and it splits into three lanes right before the toll booth. While waiting at this point, the guy beside us rolls down his window obviously wanting to talk, and wanted to know if it was the new Tesla. "There are no markings on it, so I couldn't tell what it was!" I told him to look for the door handles; easiest way to tell a 3 from an S if you can't see the nose.

Climbing the hill we had some pretty hilarious consumption. Averaged around 760 wh/mile. Unfortunately, they didn't let us go all the way to the top because they are building a new summit house and there's not a lot of room at the top right now. So we parked 2 miles away and took a shuttle to the top.

When we got back to our car, a guy came up wanting to know if it was "the 'E'". Turned out he was an S owner. Nice guy, but not up on his Tesla news. 

The descent was even better than the climb. I didn't have to touch the brake at all, ever. I felt absolutely in control of my speed. What a contrast to making that descent in an ICE; you're screaming along in first gear, going 20 mph, having to brake for hairpins and slowpokes.

There's a mandatory brake check a little ways down where they check the temperature of your brakes and make you wait if they're too hot. The lady doing the check had clearly seen her fair share of Teslas, because she said, "I know these will be cool, but I have to check anyway." They were 67º F, the ambient air temperature. I hadn't used them at all.

We started the descent with 159 miles in the battery, and ended it with 187. We had thought after driving up the mountain we might need to visit a supercharger to get home, but decided there was no point. We also wanted to take back roads home instead of I-25. The stretch of mountain road through Woodland Park, Deckers, and Pine is absolutely stunning. Plus, we saw a silver Model 3 heading the other way.

Despite hitting heavy rain on the way home, we still had 118 miles in the battery once we got home. Used 40 kWh for the whole trip. What an amazing car!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

As I loaded this up...










A guy walked by and said "is there also a trunk in the back?"

Me: "yes absolutely!"

Guy: "wow that's amazing!"


----------



## raptor

I can't believe how many drivers coming from the opposite direction have passed me, made a U-turn, and followed me for a bit before doing another U-turn.

Most recent one: I had a cop going out of his way to catch up with me (spotted him 10 minutes before I even hit the interstate), just to pass me in the exit lane on the right, open his window, wave, as he's taking the exit.

When I owned my LEAF, I've had people stop and talk to me while at a red light, but nothing like this.


----------



## ZaelFaroe

First real Tesla story happened for me today. I was on my way back from Boston going up 93 North. Just before the New Hampshire border, I noticed a Model S a few cars behind me. After a few minutes he switches lanes and pulls up next to me. We both look over, I wave and he gives me a thumbs up!

Funnily enough, he got off at the exit I normally get dinner at when heading back from Boston, but today I decided to eat while charging up at the supercharger about 20 miles further north.

Honestly, in what other car would this kind of thing occur.


----------



## GDN

ZaelFaroe said:


> First real Tesla story happened for me today. I was on my way back from Boston going up 93 North. Just before the New Hampshire border, I noticed a Model S a few cars behind me. After a few minutes he switches lanes and pulls up next to me. We both look over, I wave and he gives me a thumbs up!
> 
> Funnily enough, he got off at the exit I normally get dinner at when heading back from Boston, but today I decided to eat while charging up at the supercharger about 20 miles further north.
> 
> Honestly, in what other car would this kind of thing occur.


It is a fun thing and I like it as well, but not to take any steam away from you, if you want to see a close community where they all acknowledge each other, Jeep Wrangler owners and Motorcyclists. Tesla owners have a long way to go.


----------



## Gary Macdonald

GDN said:


> It is a fun thing and I like it as well, but not to take any steam away from you, if you want to see a close community where they all acknowledge each other, Jeep Wrangler owners and Motorcyclists. Tesla owners have a long way to go.


Serious road cyclists are the same. A quick look, nod and wave and off we go. And don't forget the "on your left" as you pass someone.

I hate getting passed!


----------



## MGallo

GDN said:


> It is a fun thing and I like it as well, but not to take any steam away from you, if you want to see a close community where they all acknowledge each other, Jeep Wrangler owners and Motorcyclists. Tesla owners have a long way to go.


Definitely love this about the motorcyclist brethren. Tried it with other Model 3's. Apparently, none of them ride.


----------



## Runt8

MGallo said:


> Definitely love this about the motorcyclist brethren. Tried it with other Model 3's. Apparently, none of them ride.


Or they can't see your hand with the door in the way


----------



## Vin

I was giving a neighbor his first test drive. I said I'm about to launch it, are you ready? 3,2,1...

...all I hear is a bunch of clanging and clinking against the back seats and floor! 

Sorry, we'll have to get your change later that just flew out of all of your pockets


----------



## Model3VT

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Model 3 in my mirror just now. Pulled up alongside at a red light. Waved. And... no response
> 
> View attachment 12272


I think it would be nice if FRIENDLY Model 3 owners had a sign to acknowledge each other, perhaps 
3 fingers turned sideways. Also, WAZE having the option of a "3" or 3 lines for a vehicle avatar.


----------



## John

Other drivers waving at you can take you by surprise, because most people—including Tesla people—don't wave, at least not all the time. 

Most people are just driving, thinking about their day or whatever. Then suddenly at a light you look to the side and someone is waving and giving you the thumbs up like crazy. Then you realize you were just thinking about your day.

And you wave back.


----------



## MGallo

Runt8 said:


> Or they can't see your hand with the door in the way


Funny. And it hurts my fingers when I try to do that with the window rolled up too. ✌


----------



## JWardell

Please, give a wave and a smile, folks!

It makes everyone's day a little brighter.
I miss the first few years of driving a MINI and everyone waving to each other. It's impressive that Jeeps have managed to keep it up for decades.


----------



## GregRF

I picked up my Model 3 at the beginning of May and was the first one in my business park. A month later a black one showed up at a neighboring business. Monday a gray one shows up from the same neighboring business and Wednesday my coworker picked up his red 3.

So today I noticed that the 2 cars were parked at the charging station of the place next door with two empty spaces in between, so I riled my coworker for a quick photo shoot!
















I believe we have VINs approx ~20, 33, 42 and 48 thousands. Just need a few more to round out the color spectrum.


----------



## LUXMAN

JWardell said:


> Please, give a wave and a smile, folks!
> 
> It makes everyone's day a little brighter.
> I miss the first few years of driving a MINI and everyone waving to each other. It's impressive that Jeeps have managed to keep it up for decades.


It is, but it is fading as the Soccer Moms buy the 4 door versions and just drive them obliviously


----------



## Love

TL; DR: My weekend recap, with some fun little Tesla Time built in. I won't be offended if you don't read this wall of text!

A fun filled Tesla weekend! My wife and I needed to go to an Apple store, her airpods stopped holding a charge, as did the case they come in. We decided to got to Madison, Wisconsin, which is about 2.5 hours from us, but it's the closest Apple store by about 5 minutes according to google maps! (we usually go to one in Naperville, Illinois).

Since my wife has an S, we took her car for the free Supercharging. It handled beautifully as one would expect. I drove and used EAP a good amount of the time. Some of the winding turns were a little too sharp to my liking for it though so I took over often.
Our first stop was after only about an hour of driving. Stopped in Dubuque, Iowa, right on the Wisconsin border. We had the entire supercharger area to ourselves so I'm not sure if it was just timing or if Tesla hasnt penetrated into this area much. The only reason I bring this area up though is because that supercharger charged her car faster than any we've ever experienced!!! I don't even know the numbers but it was LIGHTNING FAST!

We then headed on our way with a little bit of a longer leg from Dubuque to Madison. I saw a red Model 3 headed the opposite direction and smiled and waved! Going 70+ though, I didnt see if they noticed us or waved back.

We got to the Apple store and they were done with us in like 5 minutes. Ridiculous they wouldnt help us over the phone with some type of mail in service... a little over 5 hours of driving (round trip) to just have them exchange the airpods under warranty... ugh. But it was kind of cool, the Apple employee saw my Tesla shirt (yes, I'm that guy) and was all amped up. He was really excited when he learned we both have one, especially when I said I have a 3. "How long have you had it?" he asked. When i said "since February." I thought his eyes were going to come out of his head!

Since we drove so far, we decided to walk around and look at the other stores. It's a nice little area with some quaint store and eateries. We ended up in a North Face store and a girl approached us and said "Nice shirt." Small talking with her, she revealed she is picking up her Model 3 from the Chicago area next week! Exciting! She said she lives in an apartment and has no idea how she is going to charge. That made me a bit concerned seeing as how in a week she'd have the car! Really hope she figures that out, I'm sure she's going to LOVE the car. I mentioned that we were headed to the Supercharger in Madison before leaving town and she made a facial expression like as if something smelled bad. "Oh, that's on the east side" she said... with a bit of "yuck" in her tone. Hmmm.... my wife and I thought.

So we left and headed to the supercharger... on the dreaded east side. Gotta say, I'm not sure what the tone was for. We drove through town to get there and it was full of college buildings and dorms and people walking, riding bikes, etc. Lots of houses. Seemed to be a decent area to me. We got to the Supercharger and 4 Model S were charging! I didnt see any drivers around so nobody to wave to or visit with, so we parked, plugged in and headed inside. 

We headed back out after a pit stop and as we did a new (EDIT: correction, it was BLUE) Model 3 was pulling in! He parked and was immediately approached by a Model S owner who was now at his car. As they were talking, a mini-van pulled up and started asking him questions... the dude and his car were definitely rocking the Madison "unicorn" status. My wife saw the look in my eye and said "you want to go talk to them, don't you?" ...she knows me well.
I hopped out of the car and said "Nice 3, how long have you had it?" ... He got it Wednesday! Only a little bit of small talk after that but the one thing I found interesting is how happy and proud he was. It really showed and was cool to see. And oddly enough, I found it a bit annoying that I didnt have MY car with me! We "ONLY" had my wife's S. What a drag, right? lol. So I'm talking to this Madison unicorn owner who has zero idea I'm not only a Model 3 owner, but am, in fact, the INFAMOUS LOVESWORD! from TOO!!! (am I infamous yet? haha).

We had enough charge to get us back to Dubuque and werent getting a very strong charge to even warrant sticking around to get back to 90% or higher to try and go all the way home so we decided to leave. As we left, I smiled and told everyone to have a good day, the whole time thinking to myself that I wished I had my 3 with me. LOL. 

Drive home was uneventful, EAP again doing a bulk of the work. Such an awesome feature. 5+ hours of driving, all for some stupid* headphones. I was tired, for sure, but not as bad as it could have been had I been doing the bulk of the driving without EAP. That's all... this long winded story is brought to you by Rockstar energy drink, my lack of sleep, and my lack of desire to actually get any work done today. 

*ok they're not stupid, but Apple making us take them somewhere almost 3 hours away instead of having a mail in service really is annoying. It cost us a day of our weekend... and let me tell you, I VALUE the HELL out of my weekends!


----------



## NR4P

Went away for the weekend to a resort about 30 miles from home. Apps showed chargers there so decided not to charge up at home before going.
Found 8 destination chargers and 4 other chargers there.
Was nice to see the free juice and topped off there before heading home.

And went out one night for ice cream locally and another M3 pulls up next me in parking lot.
But this was an interesting story.

He never reserved originally. July 3, 2018, puts down $1000. July 6 gets order notice and orders with additional $2500. July 9, gets car.
WTH?


----------



## Vin

JWardell said:


> Please, give a wave and a smile, folks!
> 
> It makes everyone's day a little brighter.
> I miss the first few years of driving a MINI and everyone waving to each other. It's impressive that Jeeps have managed to keep it up for decades.


Driving to work today I looked over and saw someone smile and I could tell they said "nice car". I smiled back and put my thumbs up.
The funny part is I didn't even notice until she starting pulling ahead of me that she was also in a Model 3! lol.
I'm definitely glad I also smiled back 
We drove for a little side by side in traffic (one white model 3 and one Midnight Silver). I thought this is cool, the future is happening.


----------



## MGallo

NR4P said:


> Went away for the weekend to a resort about 30 miles from home. Apps showed chargers there so decided not to charge up at home before going.
> Found 8 destination chargers and 4 other chargers there.
> Was nice to see the free juice and topped off there before heading home.
> 
> And went out one night for ice cream locally and another M3 pulls up next me in parking lot.
> But this was an interesting story.
> 
> He never reserved originally. July 3, 2018, puts down $1000. July 6 gets order notice and orders with additional $2500. July 9, gets car.
> WTH?


If they ordered on that was 'in stock' then they were next in line because they put the money down. That has been happening ever since they opened up to everybody (I suspect that's why they did it).


----------



## NR4P

MGallo said:


> If they ordered on that was 'in stock' then they were next in line because they put the money down. That has been happening ever since they opened up to everybody (I suspect that's why they did it).


I don't mean to drag this thread off topic, but that burns me up. Many of us loaned Elon a grand for over 2 years. And I see people in the delivery thread with 3/31/16 waiting. This M3 was nothing special. Silver, 19" wheels, autopilot. I waited 15 months and he got his 2 weeks before me


----------



## Bibs

NR4P said:


> I don't mean to drag this thread off topic, but that burns me up. Many of us loaned Elon a grand for over 2 years. And I see people in the delivery thread with 3/31/16 waiting. This M3 was nothing special. Silver, 19" wheels, autopilot. I waited 15 months and he got his 2 weeks before me


Devil's advocate... they may have had reasons for holding off in the intervening time and are waiting for circumstances to change again...


----------



## KarenRei

NR4P said:


> I don't mean to drag this thread off topic, but that burns me up. Many of us loaned Elon a grand for over 2 years. And I see people in the delivery thread with 3/31/16 waiting. This M3 was nothing special. Silver, 19" wheels, autopilot. I waited 15 months and he got his 2 weeks before me


What were the config and location differences between yours and his? I don't know the details of their situation vs. yours, but there surely was one.

Nothing Tesla does is being done either out of spite, or to enrich shareholders (Tesla pays no dividends, and won't for a long time). It's all about staying alive and growing, and both of those are something that all Model 3 owners should think important.

Now, while that can be one reason (favouring higher margin vehicles, shipping what's in stock, etc), they other can be simply "a mistake". Tesla already acknowledged a mistake a couple months back where some later orders in the same market were getting their cars earlier than first-day line-waiters, and remedied it. If you can show that it's the same config in the same market, Tesla should know about this.

And if it makes you feel any better: we here in Europe have many months left to wait, regardless of when we made our orders. RHD people have a year to wait before they start getting theirs Everyone in the US who orders now is jumping in line ahead of us. Do you see us making a big fuss? And here we're talking about first-production models, let alone SR/non-PUP...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

NR4P said:


> I don't mean to drag this thread off topic, but that burns me up. Many of us loaned Elon a grand for over 2 years. And I see people in the delivery thread with 3/31/16 waiting. This M3 was nothing special. Silver, 19" wheels, autopilot. I waited 15 months and he got his 2 weeks before me


I think it's all about logistics. Also though, when did you configure versus when did the other person configure? Maybe they got the last car in a color batch and you have to wait for it to come back around to silver again.


----------



## Ryan Ballantyne

KarenRei said:


> And if it makes you feel any better: we here in Europe have many months left to wait, regardless of when we made our orders. RHD people have a year to wait before they start getting theirs Everyone in the US who orders now is jumping in line ahead of us. Do you see us making a big fuss?


Yes. I see europeans making a big fuss in lots of Electrek comment threads, about everything. But to be fair, there have always been a lot of low-quality comments on Electrek stories, and I've mostly stopped reading them for that reason.

But to get back on topic, yesterday there was a note on my car at work.


----------



## Love

Ryan Ballantyne said:


> Yes. I see europeans making a big fuss in lots of Electrek comment threads, about everything. But to be fair, there have always been a lot of low-quality comments on Electrek stories, and I've mostly stopped reading them for that reason.
> 
> But to get back on topic, yesterday there was a note on my car at work.
> 
> View attachment 12795
> View attachment 12796


I was expecting the inside to say "I like you, do you like me? Circle one. YES/NO"

Also, I've never met anyone named Email Name. Very impressive!


----------



## Love

Lovesword said:


> I was expecting the inside to say "I like you, do you like me? Circle one. YES/NO"
> 
> Also, I've never met anyone named Email Name. Very impressive!


Sorry, I should add to this beyond just attempting to be funny... @Ryan Ballantyne , let us know (if you will) how it goes. I really would enjoy hearing a "Tesla Time Story" about someone asking you questions about your Model 3.


----------



## NR4P

Parked at a hotel 60 miles from home last night. They didn't have an EV charger per se. They had a gated private garage. With luck I found a space with a 120v outlet. Figured why not try it? Used my charging kit and got 4mph. A little free juice.


----------



## LUXMAN

Thought I would share this. Not a TESLA but pretty cool and definitely a UNICORN.

Came back to RUBY after work to find this next to me


----------



## garsh

LUXMAN said:


> Thought I would share this. Not a TESLA but pretty cool and definitely a UNICORN.
> 
> Came back to RUBY after work to find this next to me


I'd be afraid of it catching fire next to my Tesla.


----------



## LUXMAN

garsh said:


> I'd be afraid of it catching fire next to my Tesla.


HA! Wait. What? Really?


----------



## garsh

LUXMAN said:


> HA! Wait. What? Really?


Fisker Karma Mysteriously Catches Fire
Fisker Karma involved in house fire but battery not cause
Bad Karma for Fisker: 16 Karma Hybrids on Fire After Sandy
Fisker Recalls All Karma Hybrid EVs Over Fire Risk


----------



## LUXMAN

,.0


garsh said:


> Fisker Karma Mysteriously Catches Fire
> Fisker Karma involved in house fire but battery not cause
> Bad Karma for Fisker: 16 Karma Hybrids on Fire After Sandy
> Fisker Recalls All Karma Hybrid EVs Over Fire Risk


DOH! Hopefully he had the cooling fan replaced then.


----------



## Quicksilver

Ok, I don't think I can top @Lovesword examples but normally I don't have many encounters with strangers but today...two, count em', two incidents in one day.

I typically work out at our local city rec center and as I was leaving and was walking toward Quicksilver, an older gentleman was walking parallel with me as his car (blue Lexus ES350) was two spaces down from Quicksilver. As I approached to open the door, he immediately asked how long I've had Quicksilver, etc...I found out that he is a 4/1 reservation holder and will be picking up his blue Model 3 on 8/25. He is excited and if I was not in a hurry to pick up my son from karate, I would have chat some more.

The second one happened after I picked up my son from karate, as I was pulling into the driveway, parked and let my son out - because I was going to pamper Quicksilver a little before driving into the garage, my neighbor across the alley from me peaked over his fence and asked if that is a Tesla and I said yup, a Model 3. They normally keep to themselves so we don't communicate much. I was surprised when he said he has one on order and he is thinking November time frame for delivery. We chat about charging options, etc...then parted ways. He currently owns a Nissan Xterra and a Corolla. He is very excited to get his also. I was too tired and sweaty to show him the car in detail but we'll catch up next time.

You know, when I hear folks on the forum saying that "it's happening!" to the effect that Tesla is becoming more common, more ubiquitous, I typically take that with a grain of salt. But with these two incidents in one day, I can say that it is definitely happening because regular joe like me and my neighbor and the guy from the rec center all want to get into a Model 3. These incidents just put a smile on my face...or the Tesla grin continues.


----------



## PNWmisty

KarenRei said:


> And if it makes you feel any better: we here in Europe have many months left to wait, regardless of when we made our orders. RHD people have a year to wait before they start getting theirs Everyone in the US who orders now is jumping in line ahead of us. Do you see us making a big fuss? And here we're talking about first-production models, let alone SR/non-PUP...


Iceland is in Europe? I've heard Brittish people swear on their mother's Bible that England is NOT part of Europe. I know it's not all proximity based, but still...

In any case, I AM impressed with the patience of those overseas. Just as impressive, I haven't noticed any of you actively discouraging North Americans from acquiring one for themselves out of a selfish desire to get yours as quickly as possible. That must take a bit of restraint....Oh, wait, most of you are TSLA shareholders. Might be related.


----------



## PNWmisty

Quicksilver said:


> You know, when I hear folks on the forum saying that "it's happening!" to the effect that Tesla is becoming more common, more ubiquitous, I typically take that with a grain of salt. But with these two incidents in one day, I can say that it is definitely happening because regular joe like me and my neighbor and the guy from the rec center all want to get into a Model 3. These incidents just put a smile on my face...or the Tesla grin continues.


It's absolutely happening! I was skeptical until I took delivery and then it just blew my mind away. It's not like I haven't driven or owned a lot of very nice cars, it's just that none of them compare favorably in so many important ways! Since taking delivery I've been convinced the demand for the Model 3, even at $50K and above runs strong and deep. Anyone who says demand is/will be drying up doesn't understand human nature (or the nature of the Model 3).


----------



## KarenRei

PNWmisty said:


> Iceland is in Europe? I've heard Brittish people swear on their mother's Bible that England is NOT part of Europe. I know it's not all proximity based, but still...
> 
> In any case, I AM impressed with the patience of those overseas. Just as impressive, I haven't noticed any of you actively discouraging North Americans from acquiring one for themselves out of a selfish desire to get yours as quickly as possible. That must take a bit of restraint....Oh, wait, most of you are TSLA shareholders. Might be related.


So, geologically, Iceland is only about half in Europe, half in North America  But we're considered part of Europe. And we're in the EFTA (but not the EU).


----------



## GDN

Got to drive the car to work one day this week. On the way home ended up next to an S at a stop light. Huge smile and thumbs up from the driver and passenger. Today - we were in the pickup, still raining here, and stopped by Wood World - just as we walk up someone had just gotten in a 3. Windows were tinted, I couldn't see who was driving- I gave a thumbs up, anyway don't know if I was seen, didn't see any response back, but that was just enough my partner was ready to crawl under the truck. Nope, alas he is one of those, just doesn't get it (and to his credit a little bit of an introvert.).

So, if any of you wave to a MSM with Sports in Dallas and get no wave back, I now realize it very well could be from our very own car with my partner at the wheel. I'll be the one making up for it when I drive, by going out of the way to track someone else down in a 3.


----------



## Vin

Went to a family get together and (niece's high school graduation party). I was parked in the driveway, after giving some test drives for family for the first time. The catering service happened to be an Amish family, with 2 twin girls about 8 yrs old, a mom and dad. I noticed they kept looking at the car, and when I walked back to get something I saw the 2 girls next to the car peering into the windows. I smiled and the mom came over, and started looking also. I said that's ok do you want to see the inside, and started explaining all of the cool M3 stuff. They were asking questions and smiled with excitement.

That was a nice start to the day, but the best part of the night was when I was backing up slightly in the driveway and the headlights came on. In the distance I saw a group of about 6 kids about (12-18 yrs. old) turn and run from their bonfire saying ooh is that a Tesla, swarming the front of the car.
I shouted "wait a minute, get back, let the car come to us"...
I held my phone app near my side and the car started creeping towards us in summon mode 
There were some oohs and ahhs.

I said, "who wants to go for a ride?"
About 4 kids get in and I ask has anyone ever been in a Tesla? They all said no this is the first time and one kid said I follow all of Elon Musk's videos, he's a hero to me, and we are ALL engineering students! (3 girls and 1 boy, all engineers  Including an engineer that wants to work for Space X one day.

i hit the jackpot. I was honored to give the future generation a ride in a creation that they one day may actually work on..

I did the accelerating, turns, autopilot and the usual fun stuff, with the words "cool, COOL, that's cool" shouted many times from the crew. They asked very insightful questions, as expected from the engineer students, and it was a great ride, and made my day. I left with a feeling of hope for the future.


----------



## JWardell

Vin said:


> About 4 kids get in and I ask has anyone ever been in a Tesla? They all said no this is the first time and one kid said I follow all of Elon Musk's videos, he's a hero to me, and we are ALL engineering students! (3 girls and 1 boy, all engineers  Including an engineer that wants to work for Space X one day.
> 
> i hit the jackpot. I was honored to give the future generation a ride in a creation that they one day may actually work on..
> 
> I did the accelerating, turns, autopilot and the usual fun stuff, with the words "cool, COOL, that's cool" shouted many times from the crew. They asked very insightful questions, as expected from the engineer students, and it was a great ride, and made my day. I left with a feeling of hope for the future.


This is so awesome! Thanks to Elon, maybe the next generation it will finally be cool to be an enginerd!


----------



## Twiglett

I have two for this week.
First one was driving out of Magnolia, TX to 290 and see a CRV coming the other way. The driver flashes his lights and throws a sideways three finger salute to me. Had to explain to my passenger why I was laughing so hard.
Second one was today, driving through Fossil Rim wildlife park (great family fun). Staff truck drives up the other direction and stops next to us, calls down to me and says with a huge grin, "Hey that car of yours is too noisy, please be careful"


----------



## Michael Russo

PNWmisty said:


> (...)
> 
> In any case, I AM impressed with the patience of those overseas. Just as impressive, I haven't noticed any of you actively discouraging North Americans from acquiring one for themselves out of a selfish desire to get yours as quickly as possible. That must take a bit of restraint....Oh, wait, most of you are TSLA shareholders. Might be related.


It does help too to be fortunate enough to be riding a Red Dragon


----------



## Twiglett

sorry just had to add this mini-moment from our drive through Fossil Rim.
Its a wildlife park with all sorts of free roaming animals that you can feed on your drive.
We where about done feeding the large herd of various goats, deer, antelope etc, put the car into drive.
I'm trying it with no creep so we didn't start moving until I gently inched forward - only to be greeting by all sorts of beeps and warnings from the car. The display showed a whole bunch of cars in front of us in all sorts of orientations - every one of them was some four legged herbivore.
So we sat there while the "traffic jam" walked off and the car thought it was safe for us to proceed.


----------



## NR4P

Had a Trifecta today

I was at a company office I drive to once a week on average. Last month asked them to put in EV chargers, they said No. At lunch time after a stressful morning, I decided to walk around the building, its big, old manufacturing plant. Found a lone parking spot near the loading area, Sign...EV PARKING ONLY with a NEMA 1450 receptable. Guess who's M3 parked there and charged up this afternoon at 30A? (Building mgr didn't even know it was there).

Then on way home stopped at supermarket. As I backed out of space and waited to go forward due to some young ladies in my way, one stops, points to Tesla logo on frunk and gives me thumbs up. I said Thank You

And at final stop for pizza pickup, a woman sees me getting in car and says "I hear they are fast". I said yes they are. She asks is it fun to drive, I said alot of fun. And then she says, I wish I had more money to get one. I said you don't have to wait long, probably after January they will be around $40K.

All in all, a fun day with the car.


----------



## Runt8

I took my 4 year old son to the Tesla store today to test drive a performance Model 3. It was the first time he’s ever seen a Model X with the falcon wing doors opened. He walked in the store, stopped, and his eyes went big. He turned to me and said “Daddy, does that one fly?”


----------



## jsanford

MGallo said:


> Definitely love this about the motorcyclist brethren. Tried it with other Model 3's. Apparently, none of them ride.
> 
> View attachment 12487


Au contraire! I scared a few Model 3 drivers waving and thumbs-up from my Duc while in VIN-waiting hell.

Now I just wave at them from both vehicles, and blame the Seattle freeze. The heck with anyone else who waited over two years who is too aloof to wave back.


----------



## tencate

Max goes to the opera. Santa Fe Opera. High class "tailgate" parties before the opera are common. We couldn't access the trunk so instead we opened up the frunk and got lots of stares when we set up our "frunkgate" party  Photo of Max and a couple of friends with our spread and Max hosting us attached.


----------



## garsh

tencate said:


> High class "tailgate" parties before the opera are common.


Huh. I never knew.


----------



## tencate

garsh said:


> Huh. I never knew.


I should have perhaps said "tailgate parties before the opera here in NM are common" (I have no idea if this occurs elsewhere)  . But a great time was had by all, including Max. The two people in the photo are Chevy Bolt owners btw and fitting all this stuff into a Bolt just isn't possible.


----------



## MGallo

Picked up a family friend and his wife for dinner last night (who happens to be the drummer in a band) and he was amazed and thrilled with J.A.R.V.I.S. (who was playing Prince radio, hint hint). Especially when a) I floored it and b) I summoned her out of the parking space. Today after the concert he points to me and turns to Brownmark and says _this_ is the Tesla guy! A few minutes later Mark's wife tugs my arm and says are you _the_ Tesla guy? Haha! I had to break it to her that I do have a Tesla, but I'm not _that_ Tesla guy.

This was at a fundraiser (www.ttff.org) with a live auction and an anonymous angel pledged to match every winning bid, and there were some doozies. Wendy donated a Stratocaster guitar and Bobby Z donated the skins off his bass and snare drums emblazoned with The Revolution logo (all signed by the entire band) and included a meet and greet and EACH of those two auctions went for $50,000! There were multiple others that high and/or close to it. That person easily matched $250,000+. For the few seconds she believed I was Elon, I may have told her I was the anonymous matching angel. Who knows, it's only about 20 miles from Fremont. ;-)


----------



## Love

Well, no sooner did I post this yesterday (https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...y-plate-if-so-show-us.100/page-26#post-144039) and tonight my wife and I went for dinner and the same X was at the restaurant we were going! They were walking out to their car as I was dropping off my wife at the front door and going to park. I rolled my window down and said "nice car, sir!" to which he said "thank you."
After I parked and was walking to join my wife, he pulled up along side me, window down. "Is that the new one? How long have you had it?" We had a really nice small talk chat where I learned that is was HIS Model X, and she was supportive of the purchase but not interested at all in the vehicle...that is until she drove it a few times and apparently now it's HER Model X!

Thank God my wife already has her own!!!


----------



## NR4P

Went to the airport to pick someone up and in the cell phone lot are two J1772 chargers.
An ICE car was in one spot so I used the other.

As the cars next to me leaves and another comes in, a few minutes later its time for me to unplug and go to pickup my passenger. After I unplug the guy next me, asked me, "what kind of air is that you are putting in your car?" 

Yes he really did.


----------



## LUXMAN

NR4P said:


> Went to the airport to pick someone up and in the cell phone lot are two J1772 chargers.
> An ICE car was in one spot so I used the other.
> 
> As the cars next to me leaves and another comes in, a few minutes later its time for me to unplug and go to pickup my passenger. After I unplug the guy next me, asked me, "what kind of air is that you are putting in your car?"
> 
> Yes he really did.


I hope you gave him an EDGE-U-MI-GATION


----------



## android04

I have a few more stories besides the occasional tailgater with their cellphone out to take pictures or video of my car and/or plate.

1. This one happened a few months back as I was driving home from work. Passing through a town that is the county seat and a Sheriff department SUV merges in front of me. As we leave the town the speed limit increases to 60 MPH, but the Sheriff SUV stays at around 50 MPH. I follow it for a while, thinking he's looking for a place to stop and do some radar work. After a while, I realize that he's not going to stop or speed up to the speed limit. So I turn on my left turn signal and speed up to pass him. I figured that's what he'd been waiting for

2. I got my T-Sportline 18" wheels in space grey and took it to a local Ford dealership's QuickLane to swap my tires onto them. I've been to them before with my Audi A4 for wheel and tire work and was happy with their work and with the ability to look out the glass window of the waiting room and see all of their different kinds of lifts. When I arrived, pretty much all the techs and the manager all dropped what they were doing to come see my Model 3. The manager joked with me that everytime I go, his guys all stop working.


----------



## jsanford

Tonight was cool. Left work to drive home and less than a mile out, a blue Model 3 was behind me. At the stoplight I flashed a “V” (for victory over the long two-year wait) and he returned it right back.

Then we both got on the interstate. Given that the image of the blue Model 3 never changed in my rear view mirror, I’m pretty sure the cars were on EAP in tandem.

Slowly, the dream of mass-produced electric cars filling the freeways is coming true. Imagine this time next year...


----------



## Vin

Here's a quick one. I saw my 2nd white 3 on the road, but this time I was able to actually pull behind this one in my own white 3 . We cruised for about 5 minutes in traffic, back- to- back glowing white 3's. I thought it was really cool and wish I was another car in traffic to see what it looked like, with the future rolling through.
It reminded me that as cool as it looked, I felt that I was a part of something special sweeping across the country, and this was just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## RocketRay

Just got back from the Red Rocket's second road trip. We went to Lompoc to watch the last 



 Delta II launch from Vandenberg AFB. (I worked on that program for 10 years and ULA invited us Delta veterans to see it) We left Friday after the kids got out of school and made it to the Oxnard SC by 5:30pm. Had dinner at the Lazy Dog restaurant while the car charged back to 305 miles indicated, $7.62. Got to our hotel about 8:30pm.

The launch was scheduled for 5:46am so we got up at 3:00am to catch the bus. I was surprised, they had a LOT of people there, like 7 buses worth. They had us view the launch from the base golf course. After an issue delayed it a bit, it launched at 6:02 flawlessly. We saw it for about 5 seconds before it disappeared into the clouds. You could still see the flame though, and it was much more overhead than I expected. And, of course, it was LOUD.

After we got back to the hotel and had some breakfast, we went to Solvang in time for their Danish Days festival. I found a couple Chargepoint chargers and gave that a whirl, put about 40 miles back on for $1.92. Back at the hotel and I could see the Hilton Garden Inn across the street had three empty destination chargers open, so I parked it over there for some free (kinda) charging. I had wanted to stay there but they were booked.

After lunch it was me-time, so I went to Longoria Winery (where they also had a charger) for some wine tasting. The lady had to turn it on, she said they had some problems with someone's Model X before. One thing was nice, they don't charge a tasting fee like some places.

After dinner I charged at the Hilton again and had a couple drinks at the bar (cause I'm not That Guy). Next morning it was still empty so I charged while we had breakfast and packed. So we had about 280 miles of range on it, no need to supercharge on the way home.

I also told our hotel that they really should put in some chargers. The lady said the new owners were planning on doing some electrical work and were likely to do that as well.


----------



## JeopardE

The other day I went to Target. As I was leaving my car I spotted a young couple getting out of their black model 3. So I told the guy as he entered the store "congrats on your Tesla." He was like "oh" and just went on his way.

Later l was back at my car putting groceries in the frunk. The guy saw me and finally realized I was a fellow Tesla owner, and yelled out loudly from a distance - "HEY! NICE TESLA!"

Of course, everyone else around is now staring and intrigued. Who are these weirdos?


----------



## Quicksilver

Ran out to pick up dinner for the family this evening and as I was waiting on our residential street to move onto the main road, an older model S was approaching and driver gave me a thumbs up; I waved and smiled. As I was moving onto the main road, got to a nearby intersection and waiting on a left turn light, at a distance in the opposite direction, a red Model 3 was approaching, as it got closer, I saw the owner with a big grin on his face and he waved and I grinned in waved back. As I was arriving at the parking lot at the restaurant to pick up food, saw a white Model 3 leaving the parking lot. We both smiled and waved. So, in the span of about 15 minutes...three grins and waves . Happy to not see any silver 3s out there...so i am somewhat unique . On average, I am seeing about one Model 3 every other day...getting too common - which is great!


----------



## JeopardE

Sorry for the slight offtopic, but I'm having a conundrum.

I'm due to attend a conference in Dallas in two weeks. Normally I should book a flight and rent a car, but I'm seriously dreading the prospect of having to drive an ICE car for 3 days! Yuck

Besides, it's a 45 minute flight, vs ~4 hours by road. Only downside to driving is I've had the good fortune of no rock chips on my car yet! (except for a couple of imperceptible dings)... But every road trip increases the chances of getting one. Talk to me, fam


----------



## GDN

Drive it! It’s not just a 45 minute flight. It is probably the same amount of time as the 4 hour drive. Drive to airport. Get there at least one hour early. Wait on the tarmac. Get delayed because of rain in Dallas this week and then have to get a rental car after you get here. Drive it and enjoy the car. 

And hope to get that first minor rock chip, you’ll survive it and then you’ll be able to enjoy the car and not worry about it as much after that first one. I know that sounds harsh, but it’s going to happen. Got a minor one in the first 3 weeks. I still see it but I don’t worry about it as much anymore.


----------



## JeopardE

GDN said:


> Drive it! It's not just a 45 minute flight. It is probably the same amount of time as the 4 hour drive. Drive to airport. Get there at least one hour early. Wait on the tarmac. Get delayed because of rain in Dallas this week and then have to get a rental car after you get here. Drive it and enjoy the car.
> 
> And hope to get that first minor rock chip, you'll survive it and then you'll be able to enjoy the car and not worry about it as much after that first one. I know that sounds harsh, but it's going to happen. Got a minor one in the first 3 weeks. I still see it but I don't worry about it as much anymore.


Yeah that was my point about the flight. Between airport shuttling and rental car pickup/dropoff and security/wait time it'll easily take 4 hours. I used to not like road trips but that has all changed since I got Joules - road trips are so relaxing and stress-free now with AutoPilot. I'm going to drive. I know at some point in the future I'll be forced to drive a dreaded ICE rental car for some reason, but this will not be that occasion.


----------



## PNWmisty

JOUL3S said:


> I'm going to drive. I know at some point in the future I'll be forced to drive a dreaded ICE rental car for some reason, but this will not be that occasion.


Excellent. If you increase your following distance you drastically reduce rock impacts. Also, it's good to know that Tesla Model 3's look good, even with rock chips. In the bigger picture, it really doesn't matter, not even a little bit.


----------



## Quicksilver

JOUL3S said:


> Yeah that was my point about the flight. Between airport shuttling and rental car pickup/dropoff and security/wait time it'll easily take 4 hours. I used to not like road trips but that has all changed since I got Joules - road trips are so relaxing and stress-free now with AutoPilot. I'm going to drive. I know at some point in the future I'll be forced to drive a dreaded ICE rental car for some reason, but this will not be that occasion.


Agreed. Just drive it and just keep an eye out for potential danger from cars/trucks in front of you (...and maybe behind too).


----------



## JeopardE

So conversation last night with my wife went something like this ...

"Looking forward to driving the car while you're gone"

"Uhh, I'm driving"

"You're flying! I said you should fly when you asked"

"Yeah, flying is too stressful. I'd rather drive"

"You mean you'd rather drive than fly? Weird"

"Yup"


----------



## GDN

JOUL3S said:


> So conversation last night with my wife went something like this ...
> 
> "Looking forward to driving the car while you're gone"
> 
> "Uhh, I'm driving"
> 
> "You're flying! I said you should fly when you asked"
> 
> "Yeah, flying is too stressful. I'd rather drive"
> 
> "You mean you'd rather drive than fly? Weird"
> 
> "Yup"


Time for a second Model 3.


----------



## Gary Macdonald

This is a bit of a sad story, but, hey. Why not?

About eight years ago we bought our black Chrysler 300C. At about the same time our daughter’s best friend’s father also bought a black Chrysler 300C. We didn’t know this until a couple of years ago when the two girls were talking about their crazy fathers and their weird ideas about saving the planet. 

It turns out we both ordered matching black M3’s within days of each other in April 2016. And we took delivery of them within days of each other this past June. We are both struggling to unload our old cars. Any takers?

Unfortunately, about a week after delivery he suffered a slight head injury that has left him unable to drive his brand new car. So there it sits in his driveway, looking all forlorn and forgotten. 

It’s so sad. I should offer to take it out once in a while. Except mine might get jealous.


----------



## FRC

So, took delivery of my white/white P3D- 4 days ago. When does the "Tesla Smile" begin to fade? It's starting to irritate my wife.


----------



## GDN

FRC said:


> So, took delivery of my white/white P3D- 4 days ago. When does the "Tesla Smile" begin to fade? It's starting to irritate my wife.


Not for a very long time. My partner doesn't understand why I can't just drive the car and be happy like every other car we've had. Literally every time we are in it, I talk about it, I hit the go pedal just for fun to see his head hit the headrest on the seat (in all fairness he did this to me first.) It's just fun. It isn't just transportation. Tesla is a game changer. It does things different. Those embracing it are all different I think from the normal driving public. We enjoy cars, we like new, we like different, we like being changers. That is Tesla.


----------



## Stream3

FRC said:


> So, took delivery of my white/white P3D- 4 days ago. When does the "Tesla Smile" begin to fade? It's starting to irritate my wife.


A month in, and in my case, it seems to be getting worse. My wife doesn't even want to drive "my baby". I've never in my life thought about buying a logo car cover, but for the 3 it seemed completely normal. An awesome cover by the way. So yes, the smile and irritation continue...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

As I was leaving Tesla today a woman stopped me in the parking lot and asked, "is that Tesla yours?"

I said, "yes, it's my wife's and we just picked it up."

She said, "great so you have a referral code."

I thought sweet, here comes referral #6 (time to see the secret level!). I said, "I do have a referral code and would be glad to share."

Then she said, "she wanted the free Model S for kids". 

Of course I couldn't help her at that point since I'm past the first 2 referrals, so I said, "I'm sorry I already have 5 referrals, so I won't be able to help you since I'm past those prizes".

She looked at my confused and said, "how do you already have so many referrals if you just got the car?"

I said, "I already have a Model 3."

She then said, "so why did you buy another one?"

I reminded her what I had mentioned before that this one was for my wife.

She said, "oh that's nice of you".

The whole thing rubbed me the wrong way. First, she wanted my referral code to get her supercharging benefit as well as the referral prize. Then her comment seemed demeaning to me as though my wife had no contribution in the purchase of the car she was driving away in.

Not all Tesla drivers can be great


----------



## PNWmisty

SoFlaModel3 said:


> As I was leaving Tesla today a woman stopped me in the parking lot and asked, "is that Tesla yours?"
> 
> I said, "yes, it's my wife's and we just picked it up."
> 
> She said, "great so you have a referral code."
> 
> I thought sweet, here comes referral #6 (time to see the secret level!). I said, "I do have a referral code and would be glad to share."
> 
> Then she said, "she wanted the free Model S for kids".
> 
> Of course I couldn't help her at that point since I'm past the first 2 referrals, so I said, "I'm sorry I already have 5 referrals, so I won't be able to help you since I'm past those prizes".
> 
> She looked at my confused and said, "how do you already have so many referrals if you just got the car?"
> 
> I said, "I already have a Model 3."
> 
> She then said, "so why did you buy another one?"
> 
> I reminded her what I had mentioned before that this one was for my wife.
> 
> She said, "oh that's nice of you".
> 
> The whole thing rubbed me the wrong way. First, she wanted my referral code to get her supercharging benefit as well as the referral prize. Then her comment seemed demeaning to me as though my wife had no contribution in the purchase of the car she was driving away in.
> 
> Not all Tesla drivers can be great


I wanted to put a SAD emoticon but I don't think there is one. She didn't ask where your wife was so she could hit her up for her referral code? LOL!


----------



## GDN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> As I was leaving Tesla today a woman stopped me in the parking lot and asked, "is that Tesla yours?"
> 
> I said, "yes, it's my wife's and we just picked it up."
> 
> She said, "great so you have a referral code."
> 
> I thought sweet, here comes referral #6 (time to see the secret level!). I said, "I do have a referral code and would be glad to share."
> 
> Then she said, "she wanted the free Model S for kids".
> 
> Of course I couldn't help her at that point since I'm past the first 2 referrals, so I said, "I'm sorry I already have 5 referrals, so I won't be able to help you since I'm past those prizes".
> 
> She looked at my confused and said, "how do you already have so many referrals if you just got the car?"
> 
> I said, "I already have a Model 3."
> 
> She then said, "so why did you buy another one?"
> 
> I reminded her what I had mentioned before that this one was for my wife.
> 
> She said, "oh that's nice of you".
> 
> The whole thing rubbed me the wrong way. First, she wanted my referral code to get her supercharging benefit as well as the referral prize. Then her comment seemed demeaning to me as though my wife had no contribution in the purchase of the car she was driving away in.
> 
> Not all Tesla drivers can be great


Just had a post about a week ago on FB, they guy was very honest and up front, he was willing to use anyones referral code, but made it clear he wanted the referral prize, the kid car. At least he was up front, he made no bones about it.


----------



## PNWmisty

FRC said:


> So, took delivery of my white/white P3D- 4 days ago. When does the "Tesla Smile" begin to fade? It's starting to irritate my wife.


It takes a long time for the "Tesla smile" to start to fade but it can be recovered at any time simply by driving an ICE car for a day. Bonus points if you need to fill it up with gas.

Since we don't have our second EV yet, I still have to drive an ICE car occasionally. Today I drove the Mazda downtown to run a couple of errands. I parked in front of the Post Office. When I returned, I discovered that I had forgotten to lock the doors for the second time in half an hour, something I never did before we took delivery of a Model 3. At least I remembered at each stop to shut the engine off before I exited the car. I'm getting better at switching between the old way and simplicity itself.

I hope to be able to rent a Model 3 next time we go to Kauai.


----------



## GDN

Tonight was the night ! Finally truly had fun showing off my car. The Goodguys Car show is in Fort Worth at the Texas Motor Speedway. My brother has a rod he enters, so I went over to meet them at their hotel for a while. First time any of his family had seen the 3, but plenty of other people around as well. Got to show off the party trick of Summon. While moving the car one guy walked up and asked who was driving the car. When others explained, the phone was pulled out and he went on Facebook. He was floored, had no idea it was even remotely possible to do something like that with a car. He was filming and narrating and posting and had me open the door so he could show his friends there was no one driving the car. We were having a hoot. Just so happens he was from Alabama, so if any of you all see a chubby guy demonstrating Summon with a MSM 3 in a hotel parking lot on Facebook, link me up ! lol.

I offered to let him sit in the car, but he wouldn't, his daughter did.

Actually did have fun, but all are just simply amazed that all car control all happens through the single screen,no dash, no gauges, almost no buttons.

For a little extra splash a pic of my brothers car, since that is what got me hooked up with the group.


----------



## Michael Russo

Yesterday, we took our old friends of close to 15 years to Lourdes for a spiritual experience... They are actually a wonderful couple whom we kinda view as surrogate parents (she'll be 86 in December & he is 87), in super shape! They came down 5 hours by train from the Périgord to visit us in our new French residence by the mountains... 

So, of course they've never been in an EV, let alone a T≡SLA. The lady is not much into cars yet they were obviously in awe when they first saw Red Dragon at the station; he had to circle around the car two or three times before stepping it. Funniest was, of course, when I opened the frunk and he said, jaw dropping, 'where is the engine?!?!

The ride to Lourdes & back is about 120kms/75 miles.










I was relatively reasonable letting all the 367 horses loose yet did a few fast accelerations, with mostly proper warnings. That left an impression as y'all can imagine, however the T≡SLA grin mixed with a bit of apprehension... Rode most of the time on AP which I could not get them used too... even though the gentleman was curious about the technology...










Today we're staying by the pool...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

PNWmisty said:


> I wanted to put a SAD emoticon but I don't think there is one. She didn't ask where your wife was so she could hit her up for her referral code? LOL!


That's so funny - the thought never crossed my mind that my wife has a referral code!



GDN said:


> Just had a post about a week ago on FB, they guy was very honest and up front, he was willing to use anyones referral code, but made it clear he wanted the referral prize, the kid car. At least he was up front, he made no bones about it.


I don't understand that. In fact there are only 2 that I get ...

(1) #3 solar roof early access. Not everyone wants a solar roof. I would gladly just give that away for another referral to keep climbing the ladder

(2) #5 the "+1" for a product unveiling. Although in my case if I gave that away I wouldn't be allowed back home


----------



## PNWmisty

SoFlaModel3 said:


> (1) #3 solar roof early access. Not everyone wants a solar roof. I would gladly just give that away for another referral to keep climbing the ladder


Is the Solar Roof early access transferrable? I just assumed it wasn't.

I never understood how Tesla was going to deal with the electrical connections for all those individual tiles. I think they don't want to release it until they are confident that many small and cumulative resistive losses won't negatively impact the performance over time. I also never understood the idea that solar panels need to be disguised as roofing tiles. I think solar panels look beautiful. Tesla should be working on a solar roof system that incorporates standardized solar panels in the design using standing seams so the install still functions as the primary water barrier and doesn't need additional roof tiles underneath.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

PNWmisty said:


> Is the Solar Roof early access transferrable? I just assumed it wasn't.
> 
> I never understood how Tesla was going to deal with the electrical connections for all those individual tiles. I think they don't want to release it until they are confident that many small and cumulative resistive losses won't negatively impact the performance over time. I also never understood the idea that solar panels need to be disguised as roofing tiles. I think solar panels look beautiful. Tesla should be working on a solar roof system that incorporates standardized solar panels in the design using standing seams so the install still functions as the primary water barrier and doesn't need additional roof tiles underneath.


Yeah it specifically says solar roof early access can be shared with a friend. On our next house we will definitely do solar, but panels seem to be considerably more feasible than the solar roof.


----------



## Azthrillhouse

Stream3 said:


> A month in, and in my case, it seems to be getting worse. My wife doesn't even want to drive "my baby". I've never in my life thought about buying a logo car cover, but for the 3 it seemed completely normal. An awesome cover by the way. So yes, the smile and irritation continue...
> View attachment 15223


5 months in and its the same. Wife has not even asked to drive it despite my numerous offers. My 10 yr old son is the only one who is not annoyed by my fanboying,


----------



## PNWmisty

Stream3 said:


> A month in, and in my case, it seems to be getting worse. My wife doesn't even want to drive "my baby". I've never in my life thought about buying a logo car cover, but for the 3 it seemed completely normal. An awesome cover by the way. So yes, the smile and irritation continue...


Stream3...Attention! You have a serious situation on your hands (although not an uncommon one amongst new Model 3 owners). It is imperative that you recognize it now and take immediate action! The lack of interest in driving your Model 3 is obviously a case of spousal jealousy. Of feeling neglected relative to your new Model 3 which is garnering all your attention and she is feeling left out.

If you buy a car cover for your Tesla, you need to buy your wife a new dress or some nice lingerie. If you buy your Model 3 some new floor mats, you have to give your wife a kiss and replace the carpet in the family room. If you wash and wax your Model 3 it's probably time to give your wife a nice massage. If you take your Model 3 on a hard, sporty drive it's time to give your wife a good.....well, I think you get the picture...some things are best left unsaid!


----------



## SocketPop

Took delivery of my new Model 3 yesterday, so I wanted to take the family out to celebrate. I deliberately chose a favorite restaurant of ours that we've been going to for 20 years (Kobe Steak in Addison, for you Dallas people who know.) It's about a 30 minute trip and gave me some time behind the wheel of my new baby.

We got there, and they were closed for remodeling. They had warned us last time we went that this was going to happen, but I'd forgotten. Or _had _I? "Oh well, I guess we need to turn around and _drive someplace else._"

We headed back to Maggiano's at Willow Bend. Went inside, and there was a wait, so I put my name in. "Oh sorry," the hostess said. "We've already got a Keith in the queue. Can you give me a different name?"

"Tesla," I replied.

"Like the car?"

"That's right."

Which meant that a little while later I got to hear the call: "Tesla, party of four? Your table is ready."

That's us!


----------



## GDN

SocketPop said:


> Took delivery of my new Model 3 yesterday, so I wanted to take the family out to celebrate. I deliberately chose a favorite restaurant of ours that we've been going to for 20 years (Kobe Steak in Addison, for you Dallas people who know.) It's about a 30 minute trip and gave me some time behind the wheel of my new baby.
> 
> We got there, and they were closed for remodeling. They had warned us last time we went that this was going to happen, but I'd forgotten. Or _had _I? "Oh well, I guess we need to turn around and _drive someplace else._"
> 
> We headed back to Maggiano's at Willow Bend. Went inside, and there was a wait, so I put my name in. "Oh sorry," the hostess said. "We've already got a Keith in the queue. Can you give me a different name?"
> 
> "Tesla," I replied.
> 
> "Like the car?"
> 
> "That's right."
> 
> Which meant that a little while later I got to hear the call: "Tesla, party of four? Your table is ready."
> 
> That's us!


Congrats on the car, the Tesla smile never leaves. I saw your picture in the delivery thread and see that you took delivery at the Legacy West gallery. Did they just ask you to come there, or arrange something special? I know they are doing lots of things to delivery as many cars as they can here at the end of the quarter, just have not seen any delivery in DFW area at a place like that. Helped out a couple of hours at Dallas SC today. I heard one estimate of 160 cars through there today. I don't know if it felt like that many were moving, but there were a lot.


----------



## SocketPop

They called me the night before and asked if I'd prefer to take delivery at the gallery, albeit later in the day. I took them up on their offer and it meant I was the only person taking delivery there, at that time. I felt like I was getting special treatment, wasn't rushed at all, and it was closer to my house. A win all around.

(I asked about it. He said they were trying to start delivering to galleries, or at least to the Legacy West gallery, to lighten the load on the Cedar Hills center.)


----------



## Quicksilver

SocketPop said:


> They called me the night before and asked if I'd prefer to take delivery at the gallery, albeit later in the day. I took them up on their offer and it meant I was the only person taking delivery there, at that time. I felt like I was getting special treatment, wasn't rushed at all, and it was closer to my house. A win all around.
> 
> (I asked about it. He said they were trying to start delivering to galleries, or at least to the Legacy West gallery, to lighten the load on the Cedar Hills center.)


Interesting that they mentioned the gallery instead of the Plano SC.

When I was at the SC this past Monday, they said they were sending techs down to Cedar Springs to help with delivery this weekend. They had also shifted service work from Cedar Springs to Plano.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I didn't meet the driver, so technically this doesn't classify as a story, but this red Model 3 parked 2 spots over for us at dinner last night. Looks like it has had a rough go of it


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> 2) #5 the "+1" for a product unveiling. Although in my case if I gave that away I wouldn't be allowed back home


Awwww man!!


----------



## LUXMAN

So yesterday after work I was bummed out by what happened. 
I walked back to my car and saw a MSM P3D with white interior!! Then 2 spots over from RUBY was a silver Dual motor with white seats in the electric parking. Sweet way to end the day. Then here is where the bummer was. I was driving away from the airport, and I see a new WHITE/WHITE Dual motor leaving the service center with paper plates. So I pull up along side to wave and get totally ignored.  Pretends he doesn't see me and just drinks from his water bottle. So I figure on the way home that this is how it is gonna be in Texas. Just like everybody else here. 

Then I am almost home and get a message from @breadfan35 !! He got his car a couple weeks ago and 
we have been trying to hook up so he can decide on tint. So I met up with him spur of the moment and we talked for about 30 minutes. Restored my faith in Tesla fans!


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> So yesterday after work I was bummed out by what happened.
> I walked back to my car and saw a MSM P3D with white interior!! Then 2 spots over from RUBY was a silver Dual motor with white seats in the electric parking. Sweet way to end the day. Then here is where the bummer was. I was driving away from the airport, and I see a new WHITE/WHITE Dual motor leaving the service center with paper plates. So I pull up along side to wave and get totally ignored.  Pretends he doesn't see me and just drinks from his water bottle. So I figure on the way home that this is how it is gonna be in Texas. Just like everybody else here.
> 
> Then I am almost home and get a message from @breadfan35 !! He got his car a couple weeks ago and
> we have been trying to hook up so he can decide on tint. So I met up with him spur of the moment and we talked for about 30 minutes. Restored my faith in Tesla fans!


Sorry you had no response from the white on white. I've waved to several in my area so far and they either beat me by waving first or I waved first and they responded. Good to hear you are passing on the tint tip. Take care!


----------



## PNWmisty

What a day! My wife and I took the white LR Model 3 on a drive to Bellevue, WA today to take delivery of a 3 for myself because there was a slight sharing problem going on! As we were eating a light lunch of sushi before our 1pm appointment, Tesla called and said they are running two hours behind on deliveries and that we might not want to show up until 3pm. Since I had heard they were staging hundreds of Teslas in a Sears parking lot a mile or so away, we decided to see if we could find our VIN there after we finished lunch.

We drove around the closed Sears store and, My Oh My! Incredible. A sea, a huge sea, of mostly Model 3's but a surprising amount of brand new Model X's and S's. I've never seen so many Teslas in my entire life! The mid-day light was good so I started looking at paint jobs, panel gaps, etc. They were all beautiful! In the 10 or 20 I looked at closely I couldn't find a single flaw or misalignment. I saw a few white ones and found a couple with VINs just a few numbers away from mine when two guys in a Model S with the panoramic sunroof open cruised up and said they could help us find our VIN. They obviously could tell what we were doing there. He looked our VIN up on his phone and said it was at the delivery center already. When he called them, they told him to send us over, they had the paperwork ready to go. This was at 1:20, only 20 minutes after our original appointment that has been moved to 3pm. So we left the sea of gleaming perfect Teslas and arrived at the delivery center and within 5 minutes were greeted by our delivery specialist with paperwork in hand. I looked over it and it all appeared to be in order so I told him I wanted a quick look at the car and then we would sign the papers and give him the cashiers check. He liked that idea and started looking around the lot for our car. After checking the VIN's on 5 or 6 white 3's with Aero wheels he went inside to locate it. When he came back a few minutes later he apologized and told us things were pretty hectic and that the car had not been detailed yet. We said, no problem, we'll wait.

Fortunately, the Tesla Owners Club of Washington was there to help out and so we were able to chat Tesla with a nice gentleman who had volunteered and the time was flying. After about 30 minutes a white 3 with Aero wheels was driven out of the shop and parked in an empty spot right near us. I looked at the VIN and it was it! It was gleaming and beautiful and looked identical in every respect to the car that brought us there. Even panel gaps, perfect alignments, perfect gleaming white paint with fine light metal flake, no scratches or dings. The inside looked perfect too, no A-pillar bulge, the AP stalk didn't have the early production flaw of separation, the seats were comfy and perfectly upholstered just like our original 3. I couldn't find a single flaw in the admittedly short inspection.

I found the window sticker in the frunk and my initial pleasure turned sad when I realized it was not the Performance model I had ordered and paid for but an AWD. I had already seen that the "Dual Motor" on the Tesla screen was underlined (as Performance models are) but I suspected in the end of the quarter rush to match cars with customers they had converted an AWD to performance simply by loading P software onto an AWD build. This made me sad because it would mean I was getting motors that had tested in the bottom half. If the motors hadn't been binned, I would have just bought the AWD and taken whatever it came with. But with the motors tested and binned, I forked out the money for the good ones. My delivery specialist said he would get to the bottom of it. About 25 minutes later he came back out with a new window sticker printed on the office computer that had my VIN and clearly delineated it as a Performance model. He said there had been a problem with the printing of the window stickers and that all Performance models were printed up as AWD. He said he had checked with higher-ups and informed the motors had binned out as Performance motors or they wouldn't be selling it as a performance model. Realizing there was no easy way to prove this one way or the other, and having paper documentation that it was indeed a "P" model, I went inside and completed the sale. Being familiar with the Model 3 we skipped the orientation, configured the setup, paired my phone with the car (although it was not possible yet to register it with my Tesla account and use it as a key) and hit the road.

This window sticker mismatch only slightly dampened what was otherwise an excellent day. Driving north on I-5, the car drove as expected and with no rattles or anything unusual. The only real difference I noted during Interstate driving, besides the crisper feel explained by tires that were delivered with about 6 more psi than we've been running in our first 3, was the sound of the front motor. The RWD 3 has a slight whine like a jet engine, but the AWD has that plus the front motor which has a whine that sounds even more like a jet engine spooling up under acceleration. It's a subtle difference but I think I like it. And of course, the extra performance which was very noticeable but perhaps not quite as forceful as I was expecting. I hope it's just due to the extra high air pressure in the tires. The AP calibrated in about 30 miles and we had a convoy of three Model 3's our two white ones and a MSM with Candian plates for 20 miles joined us. A VW Passat with two youngsters rolled by me in an adjacent lane and they, only 6-8 years old, were captivated with the Tesla, both craning to the same window to look. I'm not sure if their mom told them it was a Tesla or if they noticed it on their own. They looked at it like it was something special. I smiled and waved at them and they broke into happy grins and waved enthusiastically back.

I'm glad to see the younger generation are enthusiastic supporters of the EV revolution!


----------



## SocketPop

Since I took delivery on Friday, I spent most of the weekend driving around in my Model 3 and getting acquainted with the features.

Then, Sunday evening, I needed to drive our 2013 Town & Country minivan down to Lowe's. And, I could tell I was already getting used to the way things work in my 3.

1. I kept looking at the radio's display in the center of the dash to check my speed.

2. When approaching a stop light, I had a brief moment of panic that my brakes had gone out when I let off the gas and the car didn't slow down.

3. When coming back out of Lowe's, I sat in the driver's seat for a moment, trying to figure out why the vehicle didn't react at all to my presence, nor could I shift into reverse. Oh duh, I needed to use the ignition key.


----------



## breadfan35

LUXMAN said:


> So yesterday after work I was bummed out by what happened.
> I walked back to my car and saw a MSM P3D with white interior!! Then 2 spots over from RUBY was a silver Dual motor with white seats in the electric parking. Sweet way to end the day. Then here is where the bummer was. I was driving away from the airport, and I see a new WHITE/WHITE Dual motor leaving the service center with paper plates. So I pull up along side to wave and get totally ignored.  Pretends he doesn't see me and just drinks from his water bottle. So I figure on the way home that this is how it is gonna be in Texas. Just like everybody else here.
> 
> Then I am almost home and get a message from @breadfan35 !! He got his car a couple weeks ago and
> we have been trying to hook up so he can decide on tint. So I met up with him spur of the moment and we talked for about 30 minutes. Restored my faith in Tesla fans!


Thanks again for meeting up with me. It was great getting to geek out about Tesla with another owner! Cheers!


----------



## MGallo

JOUL3S said:


> Yeah that was my point about the flight. Between airport shuttling and rental car pickup/dropoff and security/wait time it'll easily take 4 hours. I used to not like road trips but that has all changed since I got Joules - road trips are so relaxing and stress-free now with AutoPilot. I'm going to drive. I know at some point in the future I'll be forced to drive a dreaded ICE rental car for some reason, but this will not be that occasion.


One word for you @JOUL3S - PPF!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Not really a story, but at elementary school drop off there was a new Model 3 today so now including mine and my wife’s we now have 6 and they’re all different colors...

Midnight Silver
White
Silver
Black
Blue
Red

We now have more variety than a showroom


----------



## Varkias

I knew owning a Tesla would be awesome, but never did I imagine how life changing it would be!

My first "Tesla experience" happened almost immediately after delivery last Friday night at a toll booth since I had forgotten to bring my EZ-Pass. The toll collector commented, "Nice car! What is it?" "A Tesla Model 3" I reply. "Is that one of those with an electric and gas engine?" he asks. "No," I explain "Teslas are 100% electric." "Really? Wow, that's cool!" he says.

I proceeded to my first Supercharger visit where, after grabbing a bite to eat, I saw a college aged couple checking out my new car. I introduced myself and found out that they are Tesla fans and have never seen a Model 3 close up. So we had a nice chat while I showed them the car.

The next day, I attended a friend's annual picnic/car show not knowing exactly what type of reception we would receive since I knew most cars would be Mustangs, Corvettes, and the like. I was pleasantly surprised by how much attention the Tesla got and was able to amaze a lot of people with the capabilities of my futuristic car.

It's not just a car - it's a lifestyle!


----------



## Quicksilver

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Not really a story, but at elementary school drop off there was a new Model 3 today so now including mine and my wife's we now have 6 and they're all different colors...
> 
> Midnight Silver
> White
> Silver
> Black
> Blue
> Red
> 
> We now have more variety than a showroom


At my son's elementary school, I am the only Model 3 there. At the carpool lane and in the morning, 5th graders volunteer to open car doors at drop off. My son and I continue to see a few 5th graders confounded on how to open the door. I chuckle a little bit when this happens. My son would then press the door release from the inside and as he pushes the door open, we would hear, "how do you open the door on this car?" He then closes the door and show the student how the handle works. The student would then say..."OOhhhh!" We are getting to the point where almost all the 5th graders know how to open the door now.


----------



## Vin

Sometimes a picture conveys better than words. The future is happening...


----------



## Corey

So my son and I have been on this Tesla journey together for the last 2 years. Hes only 5, but he is really into the car. He calls us the Tesla buddies. My wife would say I brainwashed him into it...I dont think so!
Anyway, I told him we would need to save our money because the Model 3 is very expensive. So hes been saving his money until the time finally came to get the car last week. He had $180 and said here you go Dad, let's go get it. Pretty cool and proud that he wanted to give me his money for it. He came with me on the 8 hour round trip to pick the car up and it was great having him there. All the while he has been begging for an Xbox. I dont really think a 5 year old needs an xbox, but I figured this would be more of a "lesson" in saving money for the things you want type of a deal. So in the end I took his money and bought him the xBox as a surprise. I sent him on a treasure hunt for the xbox, which ended in the deep well compartment of the trunk.










































He was blown away... both by the car and the xbox.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Corey said:


> He was blown away... both by the car and the xbox.


Well of course he was because the car makes Xbox appear. Just kidding. Love the story and being able to share that with your kid!


----------



## ADK46

We went to a Cars and Coffee at the local Porsche dealer yesterday. I have '82, '87 and '17 Porsches, but took the new M3D. It got the attention of two people in particular: a boy who has developed a fondness for Teslas at a young age - imagine the Tesla poster on his bedroom wall instead of a Ferrari - and the dealership manager. I made a special point with him that the car had just gotten an over-the-air software upgrade. He'd already told me that 14 people had made reservations for the Taycan. They're only $1000, like Tesla's, but they get assigned to a dealer and you have to specify a model. He said most of them were high-end models (ca. $150,000). People who think of fancy cars as jewelry will buy them (I am an engineer and a slob).

Also on the lot was a Karma Revera - one of the 10 US dealerships is somehow in Albany. Though advertised on TV as an EV, it's really a plug-in hybrid (50 mile range, ICE engine connected only to a generator, so it presumably sounds like a car with a CVT, or worse). Had a bold look, but otherwise underwhelming. Their full EVs are not due for a few years. I had to correct the guy: he thought anyone who set up an account with Tesla could use Superchargers.

As some guys departed with a flat-six scream and over-run exhaust pops and gurgles, I felt a little sad. I didn't want any of the shiny new Porsches on the lot - they looked antiquated.


----------



## Quicksilver

Funny thing happened tonight...

I was driving out to pick up dinner at around 7pm tonight - it was dark and the rain just recently stopped (it's been raining like crazy the past few weeks - yes, weeks!). Not too many cars on the road this evening because it is cold, wet and dark. As I approached the red light at an intersection in the far left lane, a white with blue racing stripes Mustang GT pull up to my right. We both waited at the red light and the Mustang started revving its engine...you could tell that it was modified by the sound of the muffler. I sat there thinking, should I or shouldn't I? Now, I am not the type that "race" but I do like launching from the stop light and get to the speed limit as quickly as I can. So, tonight, with not many cars on the road and the Mustang teasing me, as soon as the light turned green, we both punched it! Since the ground was still wet, I was thinking my tires were going to loose traction but not at all for some reason. I launched ahead of the Mustang and I could tell it was changing gears because it fell further behind, then it lurched forward again and it's front end was ahead of Quicksilver about 2 feet and I glanced to the right and the speedometer was showing 67mph! (in a 40mph zone) I let off the go pedal to slow down since my wife would give me heck if I got a ticket for "racing." The Mustang also applied the brakes and slowed down as we both approached the next red light about a 1/4 mile down the street.

Before we got too close to the red light, the Mustang slowed down enough so I cold catch up next to it. The dark tinted windows in the Mustang rolled down and a beautiful young lady smiled and I figured I would roll down my window. We both had a good laugh! We both said that was kinda fun and she also said she lost traction and couldn't keep up with me but once traction took a hold, her car did lurched forward ahead of Quicksilver. She summed up by saying most people don't think it's a girl behind the wheel and I grinned and gave her a thumps up. We both bid farewell and I continued my journey to pick up dinner for the family. I love Quicksilver for how fast it can get off the line - even for a non dual-motor non-performance version. I know I could have taken the lead but I didn't want to risk getting a big'o ticket from one of the city's finest. 

Edit: My darn dash cam was showing gray X, otherwise, I would have love to have a clip to share.


----------



## Rbrooks84

the town i live in is known for being very bike friendly. the other day i was driving around with Chewy (my dog and co pilot) and a few local college kids were staring at my m3. i rolled down the window and we started talking and i ended up giving them a Model 3 tour, which included a nice easter egg showoff. safe to say they were very impressed, and it's hard to impress college kids


----------



## jsanford

Thing One and Thing Two:

Tonight we went out to dinner—little place in the neighborhood—and shortly after we arrived, another red 3 parked right next to us! I suspect pretty new, it was clean and shiny, as was Eloise as we just hand waxed her.

In Seattle, I see 2-4 Model 3s every day, but for some reason, rarely another red one.


----------



## PNWmisty

Today I got roped into giving an 83-year-old acquaintance a ride 50 miles to the south of me so he could get his 60-year-old tube amplifier repaired by one of the only remaining experts in vacuum tube electronics. But it was OK because that expert is my 82-year-old uncle who I hadn't seen in a number of months and lives in a very rural area. When I picked up my friend with the amp we put the little 50-pound chunk of iron and copper in the frunk so it wouldn't do damage if we had to stop suddenly. He has been an audiophile from the early days of stereo and claims solid state (and especially digital music) just doesn't sound as good. He's also on a very low fixed income so it's a good thing he knows my uncle who has been an electronics expert since he was a teenager. As we pulled away from the curb he marveled at the quiet smoothness of the Model 3 and how nice it was. But that quickly segued into how he knew about how failure-prone electronics were and how foolish the idea of self-driving cars was and how he would never be caught dead in one. Because electronics fail and people will die. I reminded him that people already die and self-driving cars won't be adopted until they reduce the current auto death rate. But he couldn't get past the idea that electric items are failure prone. We were cruising 73 mph in 3-4 lanes of very light Sunday traffic and in a period of less than 10 minutes, three separate Model 3's rolled by us all going about 77 mph and not one X or S. After a while, I mentioned that the car had been doing all the driving for the last half-hour. He looked stunned for a brief moment but quickly recovered and explained he didn't have an issue with that, because I was paying attention in case something went haywire.
When we arrived, my uncle, who did not know I was a Tesla owner, immediately recognized the car as a Tesla, saying "I didn't know Teslas looked like this". I didn't know what to make of his comment so I simply said "It's their newest model, a Model 3". He looked very impressed but I was not there to talk cars. Incidentally, one of my uncle's longtime hobbies was rebuilding and increasing the performance of cars, mostly Datsun sport coupes and Z-cars. 

We unloaded the amp and pre-amp onto his test bench and he methodically tested the outputs and, within a few minutes, he declared it's the right channel of the main amplifier. He produced an old tube tester full of all kinds of buttons, dials, lights, needles and a prominent scroll wheel that he needed to secure in place with a piece of blue masking tape. After testing 9 tubes by pushing various buttons and turning the dials he scratched his head, disappeared into the back room and returned with a cardboard box, full to the brim with boxed old tubes, all identical. One by one he tested the new old stock tubes explaining he was looking for "the really hot ones". After finding two particularly good ones, and exchanging them for the bad ones, he fired up the amp and it worked perfectly. My friends face lit up when he realized he had not yet lost his old friend, his faithful amplifier. He was also greatly relieved to learn the repair bill was zero.

My uncle was truly interested in Teslas so I satisfied his curiosity by answering all his questions and educating him on some of the highlights. After loading up the repaired old amp, saying our goodbyes and climbing in, I rolled down my window as I put it into reverse and started moving. My 82-year-old uncle said in an unbelieving voice, "It's running?" I just smiled and said yes as he grinned and shook his head in amazement as if to say "the wonders never cease". He was truly amazed that it could just roll away like that without making a sound. I was equally amazed by how effortlessly he fixed my friend's old amp. And glad that Tesla's don't have vacuum tubes.


----------



## Gavyne

I work remote so I don't see my boss often, in fact I work out of state as the company is based in Washington. But she was in town and we had breakfast. First thing she noticed walking up was my Model 3.

"Is that your Tesla?"
"Yes"
"Niiice. Great car. I ordered one too, AWD, it's coming hopefully soon"
"ORly? Wow nice"

Who knew? As an employee you try to find ways to impress your boss. Thanks Tesla. Because she's the CEO there's a good chance more will take notice at work and follow.


----------



## GDN

Gavyne said:


> I work remote so I don't see my boss often, in fact I work out of state as the company is based in Washington. But she was in town and we had breakfast. First thing she noticed walking up was my Model 3.
> 
> "Is that your Tesla?"
> "Yes"
> "Niiice. Great car. I ordered one too, AWD, it's coming hopefully soon"
> "ORly? Wow nice"
> 
> Who knew? As an employee you try to find ways to impress your boss. Thanks Tesla. Because she's the CEO there's a good chance more will take notice at work and follow.


If you didn't already give her your referral code, send her my contact information.


----------



## FRC

I've been Babysitting my 7-year-old grandson for the loooong weekend as his mother and Grandmother are out of town. I just received my Zinus tri-fold twin mattress on Friday and had it laying on the living room floor. My grandson was asking why I got it. I explained that I planned to take my new car around the U.S. to various state and national parks to camp and see the country while sleeping in the car. He, of course felt like we should try it out immediately! I tried to put him off because I knew it would be very tight with 2 of us. But after much begging(read crying and whining) I relented. There is a nice state park about 10 minutes from home, and by luck they had an available RV spot for last night. So...we packed a couple of camp chairs and some snacks, and off we went. 

This is something I've been planning to do since I first read about Model S camping years ago. I felt certain that the dimensions of the Model3 would be ample for sleeping alone, but was unsure about the two of us. I decided that 10 minutes from home was the perfect place to experiment. The Zinus mattress measures 39"x75"x5" and is a perfect snug fit with the back seats down and the front seats forward. We also brought along our favorite blankets and pillows. 

When we arrived at the campground I plugged us up to to 14-50 supplied at the site for RV's and we sat in our camp chairs and enjoyed our snacks and the night air for a while(no campfire as I don't want that pervasive smell in the car).

At about 10:30 we both caught a case of the yawns and it was time for the grand experiment to begin. We clambered in through the back doors(probably the most uncomfortable moment of the experience for this non-limber old man!), and settled ourselves in. Using my phone, I set climate to 68 degrees. Based on all I've read, I was unsure of how climate would work. I would also have liked to play some low-volume tunes to sleep to, but couldn't figure out how to keep them playing(we really need camping mode in the model3, Elon. Please, please, please.) So I brought a battery operated white-noise machine. I am completely unable to sleep in silence.

For about 20 minutes we enjoyed watching the sky and stars through the panoramic roof. Then grandson decided it was time to go home! I, of course, said NO WAY! I convinced him to try going to sleep, which he said he couldn't do. After 5 minutes of silence, he was out!! I watched the sky for a bit longer wondering how long the A/C would continue to run. I suppose I drifted off after about 20 minutes. At about 3a.m. I awoke to no climate control. I fished out my phone to discover a notification that climate had timed out after 4 hours. I turned it back on by phone and drifted back to sleep. We awoke to a beautiful dawn and full bladders!

So we're back home now, and I would rate our little adventure moderately successful. Grandson slept great, Granddad mediocre. It is a bit tight trying to sleep by a wiggling kid. But, in fairness I don't sleep well in a queen bed with him! The mattress performed perfectly and was quite comfortable. I feel confident that this set-up will work great for me sleeping alone. Camping mode would be incredibly helpful. Tunes would be nice, but more importantly, a fully functioning climate system would be great. I now know that I can keep the car cool/warm for 4 hrs while plugged in, but am unsure about this if I'm unplugged. Seems like an easy fix for the Mothership?

Well, that's about it...I'm going to take a nap!


----------



## Clemson Tesla

We awoke to a beautiful dawn and full bladders!

Well, that's about it...I'm going to take a nap![/QUOTE]

Next time take an empty milk jug with you!


----------



## RocketRay

Up to about a month and a half ago I'd count Model 3s on the other side of my commute on the 405 to kill time. Now I look for how many I see in a row.

Today it was just 3, yesterday I saw 4 in a row, then after the next car, yet another Model 3.


----------



## Love

There is another Model 3 at my work!!! I'm so hype about this development! I asked around and found out the (possible) owner and I know him enough that I sent him an email. 

Also BUMP... keep them coming all!


----------



## L. David Roper

I have a friend who has an early Model S. He offers test rides to anyone who seems interested as a service to mankind, probably nearly 100 so far. I am trying to follow his example. I got my TM3LR on 28 May and I have given 5 test drives so far.


----------



## L. David Roper

I organize BEVs in 4th-of-July and Christmas parades in Blacksburg Virginia. Last 4th we had 3 TM3LRs, 2 TMSs, a Chevy Bolt Ev, a 2015 LEAF and a 2018 LEAF. It is fun to hear the comments of people watching the parade, especially the kids who point out the Teslas to their parents.


----------



## Nautilus

My son missed the school bus earlier this week, so I dropped him off at the high school on my way to work. We came in the back entrance of the school, which the students who drive to school have to walk up from student parking at the football field. In other words, lots of teenage foot traffic.

An hour later I received a text from my son and I quote: "There were ALOT of people staring at me and at the car as I walked in".

That'll work...  In my days at high school, you had to be revving a 400 cu. in. V8 to get heads to turn like that (and my '68 Plymouth Valiant did not have that).


----------



## tencate

Friend of mine took this photo. The burro was very interested in Max but I soon discovered he was interested most in the hoard of bugs plastered to the front of car. So much so he started to lick them all off before I nudged out of the way. I liked the photo anyway, thought I'd share.


----------



## Runt8

Nautilus said:


> My son missed the school bus earlier this week, so I dropped him off at the high school on my way to work. We came in the back entrance of the school, which the students who drive to school have to walk up from student parking at the football field. In other words, lots of teenage foot traffic.
> 
> An hour later I received a text from my son and I quote: "There were ALOT of people staring at me and at the car as I walked in".
> 
> That'll work...  In my days at high school, you had to be revving a 400 cu. in. V8 to get heads to turn like that (and my '68 Plymouth Valiant did not have that).


I've had similar experiences when I drop my son off at elementary school. It's pretty normal to have several kids hop up and down and point at my Model 3, and say something like "ooh, look, a Tesla!" If elementary school kids get this excited I'm pretty sure Tesla has a long and bright future.


----------



## KarenRei

L. David Roper said:


> I have a friend who has an early Model S. He offers test rides to anyone who seems interested as a service to mankind, probably nearly 100 so far. I am trying to follow his example. I got my TM3LR on 28 May and I have given 5 test drives so far.


I plan to do the exact same thing  Also thinking about organizing an EV event at Menningarnótt (Culture Night, one of our biggest annual festivals, where most of the the clubs and organizations in town turn out with public exhibitions) next summer.


----------



## garsh

Runt8 said:


> It's pretty normal to have several kids hop up and down and point at my Model 3, and say something like "ooh, look, a Tesla!"





KarenRei said:


> I plan to do the exact same thing


----------



## LUXMAN

tencate said:


> Friend of mine took this photo. The burro was very interested in Max but I soon discovered he was interested most in the hoard of bugs plastered to the front of car. So much so he started to lick them all off before I nudged out of the way. I liked the photo anyway, thought I'd share.
> View attachment 17695


Cool! where is this?


----------



## GDN

Had fun today showing off the car to family, not all had seen it, and with no Tesla Service Centers in Oklahoma they are definitely still a unicorn here. The smiles and the laughs when showing the take off is worth it alone. More than one video was made watching the speedometer from 0 to well, 100 or so. We are a few miles from an interstate so not too much on the EAP demo, but was able to still demonstrate TACC and auto steer. It did very well even on the 2 lane state highways, I was extra cautious on the 2 lane roads.


----------



## Jay79

GDN said:


> Had fun today showing off the car to family, not all had seen it, and with no Tesla Service Centers in Oklahoma they are definitely still a unicorn here. The smiles and the laughs when showing the take off is worth it alone. More than one video was made watching the speedometer from 0 to well, 100 or so. We are a few miles from an interstate so not too much on the EAP demo, but was able to still demonstrate TACC and auto steer. It did very well even on the 2 lane state highways, I was extra cautious on the 2 lane roads.


I did the same thing for my brother in law, nephew and my brothers girlfriend after Thanksgiving dinner. We where just sitting watching some football and he was like "you gonna take us for a ride in your Tesla or what." It was fun and everyone loved the car, I never get tired of showing people this car.


----------



## PNWmisty

Jay79 said:


> I did the same thing for my brother in law, nephew and my brothers girlfriend after Thanksgiving dinner. We where just sitting watching some football and he was like "you gonna take us for a ride in your Tesla or what." It was fun and everyone loved the car, I never get tired of showing people this car.


_Showing_ them the car? Aren't you supposed to let them _drive_ it? Of course, I don't know your in-laws, etc, lol!

My brother-in-law works at and is a partner in a Volvo dealership (but he owns and drives older Cherokee's, Cadillacs and other classic American cars as daily drivers). Go figure because he could drive new Volvo's if he wanted to. I'm sure he knows he could test drive our Model 3's. Actually, we haven't even told him we have two Model 3's and since they are both white and look identical in every respect right down to the Aero wheels (even though one is a P3D) he doesn't even know we have two. But he has no interest, not even wanting to look at it! Truly astounding! He doesn't say anything bad about Tesla's, I think he just doesn't want to see what he doesn't want to see. His business is going to be affected by this but he wants to be blissfully unaware. I really don't get it.

I need to figure out how to trick him into driving it.


----------



## ADK46

A test drive in a Tesla 3 may forever change one's perspective. Imagine someone getting their first drive in a car with an electric starter. 

That is, giving a test drive to someone may suddenly diminish their view of their current pride and joy. I give this some thought before giving a test drive. Then I do it anyway! If they end up tapping into their kid's college fund, so be it.

(Aside: bicycling was particularly popular with women ca. 1900. Cycling had given them greater independence, which persisted until the introduction of the electric starter.)


----------



## PNWmisty

ADK46 said:


> That is, giving a test drive to someone may suddenly diminish their view of their current pride and joy. I give this some thought before giving a test drive. Then I do it anyway! If they end up tapping into their kid's college fund, so be it.


Absolutely! I firmly believe those who think they owe their kids a college education are basically admitting they failed as a parent.

I'm also against going into big debt to fund an education or any debt to buy a car. But I'll make an exception for EV's. The world will be a better place if everyone goes into debt as soon as possible and buys EV's, solar panels and batteries. We need to mine more cobalt (lacking a better cobalt free tech), install more charging stations, ramp up production of inverters, force electric utilities to get off their collective asses, etc. There are a lot of jobs out there that will boost the standard of living and health of people around the world and, the fact of the matter is, the vast majority of them don't require a college degree.

So you can offer Tesla drives guilt-free, even if you know they can't "afford" one.


----------



## RocketRay

Got to show off the car three times during the holiday weekend.

First was when the Auto Club came to jump our leased Fiat 500e. The one that I never drive anymore because I've got a Model 3. So they get it jumped and I leave it on to charge the 12v, and I ask the guy if he'd like a quick spin in the Tesla. He couldn't get strapped in fast enough. I just took it through the neighborhood and showed off the acceleration and handling, dude was blown away. I also told him about our road trips, he had no idea you could take a Tesla very far from home.

Next we had the drain pump on our washer go bad so I called our repairman. He came over and was also interested in the car. I took him for an extended drive around the block and he was even more blown away. We spent a good 15 minutes talking about the car, then he asked for my referral code.

Last was one of the other dads at a 5th grader's birthday party. He asked about the car, I suggested we take a drive, and got the same reaction.

Tesla ain't gonna need to advertise for a long, long while.


----------



## NR4P

Was in Amsterdam last week. Walked out of airport to get a taxi. Nothing but S and X’s lined up. Enjoyed my ride to the hotel in the rear of the S. Told the driver about my M3 and he was looking forward to seeing them in Amsterdam.


----------



## FRC

Went on a road trip recently to see the leaves and catch a football game. I was travelling the southern Appalachians of Georgia, S Carolina, Tennessee, and Kentucky. I stayed one night at a state park in southeastern Kentucky. Unfortunately, I arrived there just after dark and was having difficulty getting my 14-50 hook-up to work. The camp host(clearly a local mountaineer) was very nice and helpful and finally assisted me in getting my plug-in working. Afterwards, as we shared a beer, he was eyeballing my car. He asked "What the hell kinda car is this thing anyway? A Chevy, Dodge, Ford?" I replied "It's a Tesla". He said "No, I mean who makes it? Chevy, Dodge, Ford?"

Clearly, news of the EV revolution has not yet infiltrated the mountains of Appalachia. I'm not even sure they've heard of Toyota, Nissan, or Volvo yet!


----------



## PNWmisty

FRC said:


> Went on a road trip recently to see the leaves and catch a football game. I was travelling the southern Appalachians of Georgia, S Carolina, Tennessee, and Kentucky. I stayed one night at a state park in southeastern Kentucky. Unfortunately, I arrived there just after dark and was having difficulty getting my 14-50 hook-up to work. The camp host(clearly a local mountaineer) was very nice and helpful and finally assisted me in getting my plug-in working. Afterwards, as we shared a beer, he was eyeballing my car. He asked "What the hell kinda car is this thing anyway? A Chevy, Dodge, Ford?" I replied "It's a Tesla". He said "No, I mean who makes it? Chevy, Dodge, Ford?"
> 
> Clearly, news of the EV revolution has not yet infiltrated the mountains of Appalachia. I'm not even sure they've heard of Toyota, Nissan, or Volvo yet!


I would have been tempted to tell him it's from the High-Performance Development division of Skunk Works which is a classified division of Lockheed Martin. Their declassified, road going products are sold under the "Tesla" nameplate to avoid undesired scrutiny and to help raise funds for further top-secret development work.


----------



## GDN

I attended an Oracle "marketing" event today in Dallas and their CIO was there, Mark Sunday. In part of his talk about their new cloud and the way it would work always getting better and always being updated, he compared it to his Tesla which he loves. He said it had 90,000 miles and had received 25 updates since he'd had it, very nice plug for Tesla, but not anything we all don't already really know.


----------



## BW984

Second day of ownership and got to drive in the rain here in DFW. The traction control on these cars is absolutely amazing in the rain; it drives like it’s on rails. In all my research on Teslas I hadn’t read much on how much better the traction control is than a standard car! I bet model 3s are monsters in the snow with snow tires.


----------



## garsh

BW984 said:


> Second day of ownership and got to drive in the rain here in DFW. The traction control on these cars is absolutely amazing in the rain; it drives like it's on rails.


I've floored my Performance Model 3 in the rain. There's not even a hint of wheel slip. Of course, it doesn't accelerate as quickly, but that's how good the traction control is.


----------



## ADK46

I just remembered a story from about five years ago, when I owned a mid-engined Porsche and was following a thread like this one on a Cayman forum. An owner was loading his car up outside a motel and noticed someone giving him quizzical looks when he had both the front and rear trunks open. He said to the guy "It's electric."


----------



## GDN

Ventured to the window at work earlier and captured 4 model 3's in this one section of the parking lot at once. 2 charging, one driving in front of them and Silent Thunder in the far back left side. Definitely a lot of early adopters around here. I know for a fact there was also a silver one to the left out of the field of view earlier in the morning but couldn't find it when I took the pic.


----------



## FRC

GDN said:


> Ventured to the window at work earlier and captured 4 model 3's in this one section of the parking lot at once. 2 charging, one driving in front of them and Silent Thunder in the far back left side. Definitely a lot of early adopters around here. I know for a fact there was also a silver one to the left out of the field of view earlier in the morning but couldn't find it when I took the pic.
> 
> View attachment 18775


Ain't that white one purdy?


----------



## GDN

FRC said:


> Ain't that white one purdy?


Personally I'm partial to the black one in back. But won't complain about any of them.


----------



## Corey

Picked up some Donuts. Popped open the frunk and through the box of donuts in there. Shut the frunk and a guy is staring at me. He goes, well.... I didnt expect to see that.


----------



## Jim O

Rained like crazy here in Southern Cal this week. Saw lots of cars making huge rooster tails going through intersections. Thought about testing the brakes. Thought again, we don't need no stinkin' brakes. Another plus for Tesla.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Ventured to the window at work earlier and captured 4 model 3's in this one section of the parking lot at once. 2 charging, one driving in front of them and Silent Thunder in the far back left side. Definitely a lot of early adopters around here. I know for a fact there was also a silver one to the left out of the field of view earlier in the morning but couldn't find it when I took the pic.
> 
> View attachment 18775


@GDN That location looks familiar although I do my best to avoid it .
With only those 4 plugs in this location, how are they managing it now that there are more 3s? As a transient once a year visitor (for a couple days) I would just plug in my LEAF and sit for awhile until I had to training. One guy was like "we have a sign up board" and I was like "So? I'll be done in a bit.".
I know they have started to charge after 5 hours but are they still doing the scheduling thing?


----------



## GateFather

My wife finally drove my car while me, my sister in law, and my brother were in the car. Relevant later.

First she HATED the regenerative breaking and said she won’t drive the car herself because of it. So I set it to low (goodbye brake pads and range).

Then she thought the steering was too hard so I set it to comfort.

Then she thought it was too fast for her. Chill mode “On”.

At that point she exclaimed with joy “now THIS is what I’m talking about!”

I joking said “well good job, you’ve turned my state of the art car into a Honda Civic.” Forgot my brother has a Honda Civic. Haha luckily were all very close and we all got a good laugh out of it. He’s a Cardiology Fellow and my sister in law is a Pulminaey critical care fellow so in a few years I’m sure they’ll have at least one model x haha.


----------



## FRC

GateFather said:


> My wife finally drove my car while me, my sister in law, and my brother were in the car. Relevant later.
> 
> First she HATED the regenerative breaking and said she won't drive the car herself because of it. So I set it to low (goodbye brake pads and range).
> 
> Then she thought the steering was too hard so I set it to comfort.
> 
> Then she thought it was too fast for her. Chill mode "On".
> 
> At that point she exclaimed with joy "now THIS is what I'm talking about!"
> 
> I joking said "well good job, you've turned my state of the art car into a Honda Civic." Forgot my brother has a Honda Civic. Haha luckily were all very close and we all got a good laugh out of it. He's a Cardiology Fellow and my sister in law is a Pulminaey critical care fellow so in a few years I'm sure they'll have at least one model x haha.


That is precisely the way my wife's settings are. Booooring!!


----------



## garsh

GateFather said:


> My wife finally drove my car...





FRC said:


> That is precisely the way my wife's settings are. Booooring!!


You let your wife drive your car???


----------



## FRC

garsh said:


> You let your wife drive your car???


Seriously, my wife has driven my car only once. She's afraid of it, and I ain't tryin' to talk her out of it!!


----------



## Nautilus

LUXMAN said:


> @GDN With only those 4 plugs in this location, how are they managing it now that there are more 3s? As a transient once a year visitor (for a couple days) I would just plug in my LEAF and sit for awhile until I had to training. One guy was like "we have a sign up board" and I was like "So? I'll be done in a bit.".
> I know they have started to charge after 5 hours but are they still doing the scheduling thing?


Our workplace has 6 Chargepoint chargers, each with two plugs, spread across 6 parking lots on two campuses. Unfortunately, the company has decided not to invest in anymore charging infrastructure for right now. The usual story of "next year's business plan will be the most challenging yet....". Anyway there are probably 40-50 EV owners (and climbing), so demand way outstrips supply. The solution developed was this: Chargers are first-come-first-serve. Charging is 25c/hour for the first four hours, then jumps to $4.00/hour from then on. Lots of incentive not to spend more than 4 hours at the charger! This is enough time to charge a Volt from zero to full, and most other PHEVs (and maybe the older Leafs?). Certainly enough charge for most commutes home. If the charger is occupied, you can put yourself in a queue using the Chargepoint app, and get a notification when it's your turn to plug in. I confess with the M3 now, I'm no longer charging at work, simply because I don't need to, and honestly by mid afternoon (after the 2nd wave has finished charging) utilization of the chargers is down to near zero. It also appears that most of the other Teslas don't use the chargers that often, leaving them available for the lower range EVs. Maybe when the standard range M3 launches there'll be more Teslas back on the chargers.

I think its an equitable way to ensure that everyone who needs or wants to charge can do so.


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> @GDN That location looks familiar although I do my best to avoid it .
> With only those 4 plugs in this location, how are they managing it now that there are more 3s? As a transient once a year visitor (for a couple days) I would just plug in my LEAF and sit for awhile until I had to training. One guy was like "we have a sign up board" and I was like "So? I'll be done in a bit.".
> 
> I know they have started to charge after 5 hours but are they still doing the scheduling thing?


Those 4 stations are busy all the time. I'm not 100% sure how they are managed now, but when they were first installed I think they added an Outlook calendar resource and you had to reserve in advance, I don't think that is still in play. I think it is first come first served, with the first 5 hours of charging free.

With the number of 3's around now I figure they will have to get rid of the free charging to make it more fair and easy access. I pull in to the lot between 6:30 and 7:30 and at least 2 to 3 are already charging, you've got to get there early. My gut tells me there are no fewer than 12 to 14 3's in all of the different lots and the number is growing every day. There are chargers I think in 3 different locations, but I rarely see the lots across the street at the other locations, so not sure how busy they are.

I have seen as many as 3 3's plugged in at once, but there are at least 2 BMW's and a Cadillac that frequent and charge most every day.


----------



## FRC

Sign of the times... I live in Athens, Georgia. We are about 25 miles from the nearest interstate. Surprisingly, a 10 stall supercharger was installed about 6 mos. ago. It never showed up as coming soon on the Tesla map, it was just "there" suddenly. I probably go by there once or twice a week, and have never seen more than 2 cars charging. Today, in lousy weather, there was 1 X, 2 S's, and 3 3's charging.


----------



## LUXMAN

Nautilus said:


> Our workplace has 6 Chargepoint chargers, each with two plugs, spread across 6 parking lots on two campuses. Unfortunately, the company has decided not to invest in anymore charging infrastructure for right now. The usual story of "next year's business plan will be the most challenging yet....". Anyway there are probably 40-50 EV owners (and climbing), so demand way outstrips supply. The solution developed was this: Chargers are first-come-first-serve. Charging is 25c/hour for the first four hours, then jumps to $4.00/hour from then on. Lots of incentive not to spend more than 4 hours at the charger! This is enough time to charge a Volt from zero to full, and most other PHEVs (and maybe the older Leafs?). Certainly enough charge for most commutes home. If the charger is occupied, you can put yourself in a queue using the Chargepoint app, and get a notification when it's your turn to plug in. I confess with the M3 now, I'm no longer charging at work, simply because I don't need to, and honestly by mid afternoon (after the 2nd wave has finished charging) utilization of the chargers is down to near zero. It also appears that most of the other Teslas don't use the chargers that often, leaving them available for the lower range EVs. Maybe when the standard range M3 launches there'll be more Teslas back on the chargers.
> 
> I think its an equitable way to ensure that everyone who needs or wants to charge can do so.


Sure. @GDN and I "work" for the same company. I just stay away from HQ except for training. So this was really just a specific question about what they are doing now since they used to use a closed Calender for scheduling the chargers amongst the EV owners, to the exclusion of other work groups at the company that are not usually at HQ.


----------



## garsh

FRC said:


> Seriously, my wife has driven my car only once. She's afraid of it, and I ain't tryin' to talk her out of it!!


Similar situation. Wife is basically scared of the car. She's mostly worried about how bad she would feel if she were to get a ding in it.

But don't worry folks - she's quite happy. She was sick of the minivan, and wanted a small SUV, so I bought her a Hyundai Tucson before I got my 3.


----------



## ADK46

A spouse-related story: I did not want to tap my 401K for the entire purchase of a Model 3. I'd just spent a similar amount on a personal vehicle. The Tesla was to replace a jointly-owned Prius as our main driver in the eco-economy class, so the challenge was to get my wife to pay half. But she was thinking about buying herself a Veloster - oh, my! - which would have ruined that plan. But I ended the plan myself after considering the 200-mile distance to the nearest service center.

But I thought it might be educational to go test drive one, regardless. I had her go first, when it was her intention not to try it at all. Despite the Veloster business, she has a good sense for cars - or a fondness of quirkiness. Afterwards, she said "This is what all cars will become." My own issue over the distance evaporated, of course. With hardly any further discussion, my original plan was executed. We're both very happy.

I did make one concession: I paid the $5000 for auto-pilot. As I expected, she does not use it.


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> Sure. @GDN and I "work" for the same company. I just stay away from HQ except for training. So this was really just a specific question about what they are doing now since they used to use a closed Calender for scheduling the chargers amongst the EV owners, to the exclusion of other work groups at the company that are not usually at HQ.


I found the latest policy for our company just so others can compare. As I suspected they have gone away from the Outlook Calendar reservations and just use Chargepoint. 9 EV chargers split across 3 parking locations (there are 3 main buildings each with their own parking). Free for the first 5 hours, then $5 per hour after that. To use the chargers you must create a Chargepoint account, First Come, First Served, if all are full you can get on the wait list and be notified when it's your turn. If someone doesn't move their car, the information says to call company security.


----------



## GateFather

GDN said:


> I found the latest policy for our company just so others can compare. As I suspected they have gone away from the Outlook Calendar reservations and just use Chargepoint. 9 EV chargers split across 3 parking locations (there are 3 main buildings each with their own parking). Free for the first 5 hours, then $5 per hour after that. To use the chargers you must create a Chargepoint account, First Come, First Served, if all are full you can get on the wait list and be notified when it's your turn. If someone doesn't move their car, the information says to call company security.


Couldn't someone willing to pay $5 an hour stay indefinitely? Or is when their car is charged the ChargePoint station knows and they are supposed to move their car within some time frame?do $5 and hour after 5 hours but you have to move if you're chargd.


----------



## GDN

Yes - I think if you are willing to pay $5 then you can stay as long as you want. However, that is definitely not the spirit of the program and likely why they even proceed to list the number for security, so they can locate and notify or check with the person. No one says they can't stay as long as they want though, just some hefty charges. 

I need to go do a quick search, these last few posts more likely belong in a charging thread vs here at Tesla Time although they can relate here as well.


----------



## Quicksilver

garsh said:


> Similar situation. Wife is basically scared of the car. She's mostly worried about how bad she would feel if she were to get a ding in it.
> 
> But don't worry folks - she's quite happy. She was sick of the minivan, and wanted a small SUV, so I bought her a Hyundai Tucson before I got my 3.


Interestingly, same with my wife, she is not fond of driving Quicksilver, although she likes the torque on it with instant acceleration...although it comes across as too fast for her. Instead of getting another Model 3, she has been eyeing and wanting the VW IDBuzz when it comes out. I said sure...whenever they come out with it, we'll consider getting one...knowing VW's record for EVs, it could be another 5 or 10 years!


----------



## Nautilus

I was walking the dogs yesterday. Normally it's an "out and back" along the same route, so when they do their business, I bag it and leave it just off the sidewalk to pick up on the return trip. This time I ended up doing a circular route, so I had to go back and retrieve a bag after putting the dogs in the backyard. Being lazy, I took the car and stopped in front of the house where the bag was. As luck would have it, the person in the house was getting in their car and came down the driveway to leave, looking at me with a perplexed expression as to why I had stopped by their mailbox. As I sheepishly held up the bag of poo by way of explanation she rolled down the window and smiled, exclaiming "Ah, and there I was thinking that's a really nice Uber. I think I'll go in that car instead".


----------



## Jay Jay

Too many to mention in the short month we've owned our 3. But my favorite was when my wife was driving it home from work. She had pulled into a left turn lane up against a median where there was a group of young male teens, maybe high school age, all standing on the median waiting to cross. She happened to be loudly bumping Tupac's California Love (windows closed) and they all immediately stopped and stared at the car with jaws dropped and began dancing to the music giving thumbs up until she drove away. She said she could see a few of them mouthing "Tesla!" and pointing to the car. They clearly loved the car and the music must have helped.


----------



## skygraff

Nautilus said:


> I was walking the dogs yesterday. Normally it's an "out and back" along the same route, so when they do their business, I bag it and leave it just off the sidewalk to pick up on the return trip. This time I ended up doing a circular route, so I had to go back and retrieve a bag after putting the dogs in the backyard. Being lazy, I took the car and stopped in front of the house where the bag was. As luck would have it, the person in the house was getting in their car and came down the driveway to leave, looking at me with a perplexed expression as to why I had stopped by their mailbox. As I sheepishly held up the bag of poo by way of explanation she rolled down the window and smiled, exclaiming "Ah, and there I was thinking that's a really nice Uber. I think I'll go in that car instead".


Time to rewrite reality:

She rolled down the window and smiled, exclaiming "Ah, and here I thought those things had zero emissions!"


----------



## Nautilus

skygraff said:


> Time to rewrite reality:
> 
> She rolled down the window and smiled, exclaiming "Ah, and here I thought those things had zero emissions!"


 True dat, but the 105 lb. Shepherd mix is anything but zero emissions. And that's why I don't walk around the neighborhood schlepping the bag.

This morning I was tickled to encounter two Model 3s during the drive in, plus another in the workplace parking garage (which I'd seen once before). Yeah, I know, not newsworthy by California standards, but the 3s are just beginning to become visible "in the wild" here in the heartland.


----------



## RocketRay

Driving home tonight I got passed by an Infinit G37. Next light I pulled up next to him. Light turns green, I floor it, he floors it, and he's behind me all the way to 60.


----------



## BW984

First Christmas season we’ve had an electric vehicle. Electric cars are great for slow cruising through neighborhoods to look at Christmas lights. They handle slow speed creeping so much better than ICEs and it’s almost silent when you roll the windows down to get a better view!


----------



## RocketRay

Just got back from a turn & burn to Fresno for a music rehearsal. Saw six truckloads of Teslas heading south, then passed another 3 on the way back. Charged at Tejon Ranch & Kettleman City both ways, cost about $25 total. That's $3 more than abetterroutplanner.com estimated, probably because I ended up driving 80MPH most of the time.

After rehearsal I took a couple people for a spin, they were thoroughly impressed (as usual). One baritone player who would've carpooled with me thought there was no trunk space due to the battery. I think I'll have carpool partners next month.

Also, the In 'n Out at Kettleman needs to move closer to the SC.

Oh yeah, I played so well I was offered (and accepted) a solo. Go me!


----------



## GateFather

BW984 said:


> First Christmas season we've had an electric vehicle. Electric cars are great for slow cruising through neighborhoods to look at Christmas lights. They handle slow speed creeping so much better than ICEs and it's almost silent when you roll the windows down to get a better view!


Funny you say that! I came on here to say I went around with my wife and son in the Model 3 tonight looking at Christmas lights. There are some houses that broadcast synchronized music to light shows on their houses and the Tesla exact tuning function helped out there! Was a great experience in the Tesla!


----------



## ADK46

RocketRay said:


> ... After rehearsal I took a couple people for a spin, they were thoroughly impressed (as usual). One baritone player who would've carpooled with me thought there was no trunk space due to the battery. I think I'll have carpool partners next month.
> 
> Also, the In 'n Out at Kettleman needs to move closer to the SC.
> 
> Oh yeah, I played so well I was offered (and accepted) a solo. Go me!


Bravo! Over half the miles on my cars come from traveling to rehearsals - I've been in as many as four groups, plus weekend specials. You may find that moving up the ranks will add miles - first chair players cannot skip rehearsals and will be recruited to play in other groups. I show up in a variety of cars from my collection, some on the indulgent end of the spectrum made possible by my career choice. I envy the music professionals for their knowledge and skill, but not their cars.

I play in an orchestra in Vermont, where there is a strong sense of environmental responsibility. And slow drivers to match - there's nothing slower than a Subaru with Vermont plates and a Coexist bumper sticker. Will they approve of the Tesla as I pass them?

The Model 3 is definitely the best music car anyone can own.


----------



## Michael Russo

Today I had to take Midnight S≡R≡NITY to the T≡SLA SC in Bordeaux for paint corrections on the bumper... 

So a MCR red Model ≡ was on display (it will be there thru YE18, FYI) and it is generating a LOT of attraction. The rep told me they have incessant visits, including many from people without reservations... 

While I was there, a Dutch couple, get long time French residents in the SW came in, no reservation... Though they were perfectly fluent in French, I spent about an hour talking to them about the car and the brand, showing them all the controls on the screen and addressing all questions and concerns... 

I thoroughly enjoyed being a brand advocate and T≡SLA rep for the fun of it!!


----------



## GDN

Michael Russo said:


> Today I had to take Midnight S≡R≡NITY to the T≡SLA SC in Bordeaux for paint corrections on the bumper...
> 
> So a MCR red Model ≡ was on display (it will be there thru YE18, FYI) and it is generating a LOT of attraction. The rep told me they have incessant visits, including many from people without reservations...
> 
> While I was there, a Dutch couple, get long time French residents in the SW came in, no reservation... Though they were perfectly fluent in French, I spent about an hour talking to them about the car and the brand, showing them all the controls on the screen and addressing all questions and concerns...
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed being a brand advocate and T≡SLA rep for the fun of it!!


WAIT - and you forgot the part about "And I gave them my referral code".


----------



## Michael Russo

Was able to kill two birds with one stone today by driving my taxi driving buddy to the Mérignac T≡SLA; he was picking up his X P90D CPO, while I was getting Midnight S≡R≡NITY back after a post delivery paint correction to the front fascia... 









Also 2nd referral confirmed for me... 
Happy day for both of us!!


----------



## Love

Michael Russo said:


> Was able to kill two birds with one stone today by driving my taxi driving buddy to the Mérignac T≡SLA; he was picking up his X P90D CPO, while I was getting Midnight S≡R≡NITY back after a post delivery paint correction to the front fascia...
> View attachment 19447
> 
> 
> Also 2nd referral confirmed for me...
> Happy day for both of us!!


His look is great! He's happy as can be, but also has just a slight hint of "you son of a...!" because you "made" him get a Tesla! 

Awesome pic! Great story! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Karl Sun

Was leaving the Post Office the other day, getting into the drivers seat on my blue M3. Another patron exited the PO and immediately vame close to me and said "What a beautiful car!". 

I thanked her for the compliment and she went on about Tesla for a bit and then commented how she really liked the new Model 2.

I replied that it was a Model 3 and she wanted to argue with me that it was a Model 2.

I showed her the door sill trim that reads "Model 3". I'm not sure that convinced her though.


----------



## Michael Russo

Lovesword said:


> His look is great! He's happy as can be, but also has just a slight hint of "you son of a...!" because you "made" him get a Tesla!
> 
> Awesome pic! Great story! Thank you for sharing.


Triple LOL. Forgot to mention my buddy traded a 100k miles '14 S85 for this blue beauty!!


----------



## pdp1

I've had my M3 for exactly two weeks today. Two nights ago, I had my first dream about it, or maybe I should say nightmare... In the dream I was using Autopilot on the freeway, in the leftmost lane, approaching a curve. It was a pretty significant curve, and in real life, I probably would have intervened, but since this was a dream I let Autopilot handle it. Unfortunately, in the dream, Autopilot didn't decrease the speed much, but kept going into the turn, and the car's rear end came loose and it spun out. And to top it all off, a cop was behind me.... Good thing it was only a dream. Now I'm wondering how far I should push Autopilot in real life when entering a curve on the freeway.

In other news, yesterday evening, I was driving home, I had a lot on my mind because I'm selling my previous 17 year old manual IS300 which I loved immensely... I was daydreaming and reminiscing about driving the IS300 while behind the wheel of the M3 and I didn't notice a red light. I had to slam on the brakes.... I must say, ABS on this car is pretty good, only heard a little bit or tire skidding and the brake pedal didn't get all mushy on me. But most importantly, I avoided slamming into another car at 40MPH!


----------



## ADK46

My brother sent me a note yesterday: "I sat in a Tesla 3 at the mall and gave them my email. Three hours later a guy in Fremont called, offering to hook me up for an overnight test drive. I passed. Just bought a car. But it did prompt my curiosity. How do you like yours?"

I replied "Call the guy back."


----------



## BW984

Parked my wife’s Pacifica hybrid in the garage a few nights ago, the ICE wasn’t running becuase we hadn’t depleted the battery that day. Since I couldn’t hear the engine idling and I’m now used to just walking away from the P3D I just walked away from the van. Walked into the garage 20min later and it is full of fumes from the ICE idling! So very lucky the cat wasn’t in there! Always be sure to turn off your non-Tesla vehicles!


----------



## Jim O

Years ago (2000) we had a silver Mercedes. I swore the birds, bees and bugs used it for bombing target practice. Now I'm seeing similar evidence on our new silver Tesla. I guess that proves my theory and I should warn the world before it is too late.


----------



## GateFather

Was at a yearly Christmas party that good friends of mine throw every year last night and my Tesla (not brought up by me) was the topic of conversation for most of the night. Lots of questions and pre-drink test rides given. There were a few people there I didn’t know, friends of friends, and I guess one thought I was still out giving some of my friends a test ride when I heard from the other room, “Ugh I hate Tesla owners”. I sort of get that the Tesla took over a lot of the conversation and even I at one point didn’t want to talk about it anymore, but i was surprised to hear someone actually say they hate Tesla owners. I never say things about how they’re better for the environment or anything even. Mostly the conversation had to do with the battery, range, winter performance, 0-60, longevity of car and battery, warranty, etc. All questions my friends’ brought up. Anyone else witnessed the Tesla hate first hand before?


----------



## FRC

I have a "friend" who said, "I'm sick of hearing about that stupid car". I have personally never spoken a single word about Tesla in his presence. Can't help what others are saying. I try to never bring Tesla up in conversation, but like most of us, I'm not shy about the topic when others ask.


----------



## GateFather

FRC said:


> I have a "friend" who said, "I'm sick of hearing about that stupid car". I have personally never spoken a single word about Tesla in his presence. Can't help what others are saying.


Yeah it seemed like I was driving the conversation but I was simply answering questions as best I could (which is decently well at this point due to my reading and learning). I can't help what others wanna talk about. One of my friends said he hated the look of the screen coming out in the model 3 and thought the dash embedded screen in the model s was much nicer looking. I told him that's fine, all personal preference. I love the look and simplicity of just a screen and within comfortable range.


----------



## Model3VT

FRC said:


> Seriously, my wife has driven my car only once. She's afraid of it, and I ain't tryin' to talk her out of it!!


FRC & garsh,

I'm a wife, a Model 3 owner, my settings are just the same as yours and I LOVE this car. Just sayin'


----------



## PNWmisty

Michael Russo said:


> Was able to kill two birds with one stone today by driving my taxi driving buddy to the Mérignac T≡SLA; he was picking up his X P90D CPO, while I was getting Midnight S≡R≡NITY back after a post delivery paint correction to the front fascia...
> View attachment 19447
> 
> 
> Also 2nd referral confirmed for me...
> Happy day for both of us!!


Your friend has an amazing ability to make the Model X look diminutive. I didn't know Frenchmen came so large! Does he use the Tesla in his taxi business? Or just personal use?


----------



## LUXMAN

ADK46 said:


> My brother sent me a note yesterday: "I sat in a Tesla 3 at the mall and gave them my email. Three hours later a guy in Fremont called, offering to hook me up for an overnight test drive. I passed. Just bought a car. But it did prompt my curiosity. How do you like yours?"
> 
> I replied "Call the guy back."


Did he at least use your referral code?!?


----------



## Michael Russo

PNWmisty said:


> Your friend has an amazing ability to make the Model X look diminutive. I didn't know Frenchmen came so large! Does he use the Tesla in his taxi business? Or just personal use?


Yeah, he has his own taxi company... and is (almost...) larger than me...


----------



## LUXMAN

What is so fun about the Tesla community...
Driving home yesterday, trying to beat the rush hour traffic.
I see a flash of a new black Model 3 with white seats go by and see a paper plate in my rear view mirror. 
I realize that that might just be @GDN driving SILENT THUNDER. 
So press the right scroll wheel and give him a call. Sure enough it was. We spend the next 15-20 minutes yacking about Tesla and the New Solar I installed. It made my commute speed by!


----------



## FRC

Slow down!! @GDN or speed up!! @LUXMAN


----------



## JWardell

LUXMAN said:


> What is so fun about the Tesla community...
> Driving home yesterday, trying to beat the rush hour traffic.
> I see a flash of a new black Model 3 with white seats go by and see a paper plate in my rear view mirror.
> I realize that that might just be @GDN driving SILENT THUNDER.
> So press the right scroll wheel and give him a call. Sure enough it was. We spend the next 15-20 minutes yacking about Tesla and the New Solar I installed. It made my commute speed by!


Wait, is there a hidden walkie talkie function that lets you chat with other Tesla drivers in your immediate vicinity?
Hey Elon, I have another idea...


----------



## Nautilus

JWardell said:


> Wait, is there a hidden walkie talkie function that lets you chat with other Tesla drivers in your immediate vicinity?
> Hey Elon, I have another idea...


I did hear on the radio this morning that Ford is proposing having their cars talk to each other automatically within the next three years if one senses that another is about to drive into harm's way.

Related but off topic question: If one has an incoming call, is there a way to answer it using one of the scroll wheels rather than press the green "answer the phone" button on the screen? I couldn't find anything in the Owner's Manual (Nov-2018 edition - the latest one).


----------



## FRC

Nautilus said:


> is there a way to answer it using one of the scroll wheels


Don't think so, I keep turning the radio on/off by trying to though.


----------



## LUXMAN

Nautilus said:


> I did hear on the radio this morning that Ford is proposing having their cars talk to each other automatically within the next three years if one senses that another is about to drive into harm's way.
> 
> Related but off topic question: If one has an incoming call, is there a way to answer it using one of the scroll wheels rather than press the green "answer the phone" button on the screen? I couldn't find anything in the Owner's Manual (Nov-2018 edition - the latest one).


I haven't found one yet either


----------



## Nautilus

Been getting a lot of respect from BMW drivers lately.

Last night on my commute home, I moved out of the fast lane to let someone overtake me. They had come up quite quickly behind me, but as they passed, it was done GRADUALLY, with both the driver and his passenger (20-something guys) giving my car a good once-over. Their beemer had been modified: lowered suspension, custom wheels etc., so they were clearly car enthusiasts. Then they sped off.
This morning on my commute to work, I was merging onto a 2 lane road when again, a BMW 328i (this time I noted the type), drove gradually past me and the driver nodded to me approvingly. AND as he drove away, I noticed he had a paper license plate in the rear window, so he had recently purchased his own car! It may have been a pre-owned BMW, so maybe he's still holding out for the standard range M3. Who knows...


----------



## jsanford

Suddenly, I’m seeing a lot of other red 3s. Usually I see grey, white, or black, but up until this week, I could count on one hand the number of red ones I came across.

I think the waving back may be over, now that there are drivers who waited less than a month instead of two years. That’s a good thing. Now I’m looking forward to seeing the SR out in the wild.


----------



## TheTony

I stopped at the local bakery this morning and the guy who walked in in front of me was an electrician or electrical contractor, based on his work truck. Once we got in and were waiting in line, he turned and asked me how well the heater works in the winter. I told him how well the heat works and the joy of preheating. I also mentioned the effect on range (especially in the cold we've had as of late) but that it has never been an issue for me personally.

People stopping me to ask about it is still somewhat rare, but it's happening more and more, which is good for the 3 and EVs in general!


----------



## FRC

We have a thread here about keeping in mind that much of the general public still doesn't understand EVs. But I am continually amazed at how little many Tesla buyers know. On a recent road trip at a supercharger in Ft Meyers, Fl, I met a couple from Ohio. He was telling me that he had lots of trouble locating the supercharger because the red icon wasn't on his screen(I had noticed on my own screen that the icons had dimmed down, but still worked when tapped). I suggested if this ever happened again to find the supercharger on his Tesla app. He said "huh?". So I showed him on his phone where the app showed the four closest SCs and destination chargers. He was astounded. He had actually convinced himself that these superchargers were destination chargers because they weren't on his nav screen, so I gave him a little presentation on SCs vs destination chargers, etc. Meanwhile a couple from Toronto waltzed up and began asking all the normal curious questions, many of which the Ohio Tesla owner couldn't answer. The six of us talked Tesla for about 25 minutes while an X owner sat in his car and ignored us. I have yet to have an X owner deign to visit with us lowly 3 owners.

Next little tale of Tesla ignorance...At the Tifton, GA SC, an new M3 owner started hollering "How do you plug this thing in?". I went over and showed him, then noticed that his charge rate was quite slow, so I suggested he move. This he did, and achieved a much faster rate, after plugging up all by himself!

I suggested to both owners that they check this informative and entertaining forum. Without M3OC, would I be as ignorant as them? Probably!


----------



## Gary Macdonald

Gary Macdonald said:


> This is a bit of a sad story, but, hey. Why not?
> 
> About eight years ago we bought our black Chrysler 300C. At about the same time our daughter's best friend's father also bought a black Chrysler 300C. We didn't know this until a couple of years ago when the two girls were talking about their crazy fathers and their weird ideas about saving the planet.
> 
> It turns out we both ordered matching black M3's within days of each other in April 2016. And we took delivery of them within days of each other this past June. We are both struggling to unload our old cars. Any takers?
> 
> Unfortunately, about a week after delivery he suffered a slight head injury that has left him unable to drive his brand new car. So there it sits in his driveway, looking all forlorn and forgotten.
> 
> It's so sad. I should offer to take it out once in a while. Except mine might get jealous.


I just wanted to update anyone who was interested. Bruce is now better and driving up a storm! We had a long talk about how much we love our cars. The good, the great and the questionable. What we were most concerned about was the loss of range we experienced during the recent incredibly cold snap. Other than that, we both still love our cars.


----------



## MelindaV

FRC said:


> We have a thread here about keeping in mind that much of the general public still doesn't understand EVs...


Friday when I was getting out of the elevator at work, one of the people that works in the other office on our floor (who spends a lot of time in the parking lot smoking...) stopped me and asked if my car was a manual transmission. I replied by telling her "no, it only has 1 gear". She looked a little perplexed, then went on to ask about my prior car and if it was a 5 speed. Answered her. Then she asked what make my car is. I told her Tesla and there was the perplexed look again. Followed that by telling her it is electric. she then asked "but don't you have a hard time finding places to charge it?". Told her I plug it in at home each night and have only charged outside of my garage a few times while out of town since getting it and she looked at me like I was pulling her leg. 
I was pretty amazed there are people that still don't know about Tesla or even EVs in general.


----------



## Jay Jay

While sitting at a light yesterday I noticed a big grin on the face of the lady behind us. And then she took out her phone and snapped a picture of our plate. I imagine it went right up to her FB or Insta page. lol. Love it.


----------



## GateFather

A few things happened over the last week.

Last weekend I took my 3 year old son for a haircut at one of those kids haircut places. Parked right outside the window. Got in the place and sat down to wait and another dude with his son goes - is that a Tesla? Talked to the guy for a while about it, at one point answering this question "Aren't you worried you're going to run out of electricity? What happens then?" I basically said "Same thing as what happens if you run out of gas, you hit the accelerator and nothing happens haha." Also told him in my case I can count on one hand how many times I drive more than 300 miles in a day per year and when I do, Tesla's Super Charger network will allow me to fast charge, yada yada" All in all he seemed skeptical but at least admitted that he liked how it looked!

During this past week I went to grab a coffee in dunkin's drive through. The teenager at the window said "Woah! That thing is so futuristic looking! How do you know how fast you're going" Showed her the screen and I could tell she was amazed. 

Then walking into Chipotle a couple days ago a guy walking out said, as he walked by me, "Damn nice Tesla dude!" I said thanks a lot as we kept walking.

Love my model three, and don't mind the attention either! I'm not sure what get's more, the car or my redhead identical twin 11 month old daughters haha.


----------



## Needsdecaf

MelindaV said:


> Friday when I was getting out of the elevator at work, one of the people that works in the other office on our floor (who spends a lot of time in the parking lot smoking...) stopped me and asked if my car was a manual transmission. I replied by telling her "no, it only has 1 gear". She looked a little perplexed, then went on to ask about my prior car and if it was a 5 speed. Answered her. Then she asked what make my car is. I told her Tesla and there was the perplexed look again. Followed that by telling her it is electric. she then asked "but don't you have a hard time finding places to charge it?". Told her I plug it in at home each night and have only charged outside of my garage a few times while out of town since getting it and she looked at me like I was pulling her leg.
> I was pretty amazed there are people that still don't know about Tesla or even EVs in general.


Haha, this happened to me to even before I owned my Model 3.

I was in a parking lot with a security guard at a building I was working at. There was a Model S parked and the guard asked me, "what's that?" I told him, it's a Tesla. He asked me "what is it?" and I told him it was a fully electric vehicle. He then asked "well who makes it?" I told him....Tesla.

He had no idea Tesla even existed or that they were an American company. This despite the fact that Houston is littered with Teslas. Interesting.


----------



## MelindaV

Needsdecaf said:


> I was in a parking lot with a security guard at a building I was working at. There was a Model S parked and the guard asked me, "what's that?" I told him, it's a Tesla. He asked me "what is it?" and I told him it was a fully electric vehicle. He then asked "well who makes it?" I told him....Tesla.


that was the verbatim conversation I had with my State Farm office when calling for an insurance quote. And we have a ton of Teslas around here. Apparently not insured thru their office.


----------



## Brokedoc

A revolution is occurring. My son recently got his learners permit and has been learning on our Model 3 as we no longer have ICE cars. I believe that our kids are our most precious thing in life and that Teslas are designed to be the safest car on the road so when he does drive, I want him to be protected in a Tesla (even though its a ridiculously nice car for a new driver). He hasn't objected as I'm sure it will help him look cool to drive a Tesla to school.

Also, I have bribed him by pointing out the cost of the car and telling him that if he chooses to go to an expensive college, we will need to sell the car because we can't afford both. Colleges are SO EXPENSIVE now, you could literally by a Tesla for each year spent on tuition and room/board. I'm no dummy. I'll probably save money by giving him the Tesla and having him go to an affordable school. 

So he started the driver's ed class at his school and they went out with the instructor in their ICE which he's never driven before. He comes home and lists all of the differences in an ICE and says "why would anyone want to own an ICE?"

EXACTLY.


----------



## Common_Loon

I'm a late-model BMW driver currently (shopping the M3 and mostly lurking the forums to quell my fears about Teslas in general) and I eyeball the heck out of every Model 3 I see on the road. Just can't help myself, plus I'm trying to see how they look from all angles in the flesh (despite test driving them twice). I always have respect for the drivers of them, thinking that they must be people of good taste, if not necessarily auto-enthusiasts (witness all the Prius drivers who have upgraded).


----------



## Love

Common_Loon said:


> I'm a late-model BMW driver currently (shopping the M3 and mostly lurking the forums to quell my fears about Teslas in general) and I eyeball the heck out of every Model 3 I see on the road. Just can't help myself, plus I'm trying to see how they look from all angles in the flesh (despite test driving them twice). I always have respect for the drivers of them, thinking that they must be people of good taste, if not necessarily auto-enthusiasts (witness all the Prius drivers who have upgraded).


Nice! Love to have the addition of someone who doesn't (yet) own a Tesla to this thread! (And we'll get you... you'll join us soon.  )
I have to say, I own a Model 3 and have for over a year now, and I STILL eyeball the heck out of every Model 3 I see on the road! 
Hope you enjoy your time reading around M3OC.


----------



## RocketRay

Lovesword said:


> (And we'll get you... you'll join us soon.  )


One of us. One of us. ONE OF US.


----------



## Jim H

Common_Loon said:


> I'm a late-model BMW driver currently (shopping the M3 and mostly lurking the forums to quell my fears about Teslas in general) and I eyeball the heck out of every Model 3 I see on the road. Just can't help myself, plus I'm trying to see how they look from all angles in the flesh (despite test driving them twice). I always have respect for the drivers of them, thinking that they must be people of good taste, if not necessarily auto-enthusiasts (witness all the Prius drivers who have upgraded).


BMW has been building great cars for a long time, had two of them over the years, plus 911, Viper's, as well as Honda Insight, Dynasty IT, and my wife has a Prius. One of the many things I like about my M3P is the versatility of the car. It has more acceleration than my Viper had, cheaper to run than my Insight was. Yet it's comfortable to drive, quiet, and has a kick ass stereo system. I have no problem taking it on a trip, or just make a run to the local store. Then the refuel at home, with my solar system, makes the car fulfill my automotive needs. Yes the car was pricy, but most nice cars are these days 
Did not have any general fear about the car when I made the choice, but the more miles I drive with it, the more I feel I made the correct choice. 
If possible take the leap, and I believe you will see that you'll have no regrets, like I think most of the M3 owners would agree with.


----------



## John

Last year I mentioned a friend of mine who has a convertible Porsche that he dotes on that drove my (then new) Model 3. He was very impressed.

Fast forward to last night, when he hosted a party at his house. There were 11 couples there. At some point someone laughed that the big circular driveway looked like a Tesla dealership—there were 5 or 6 Teslas (mostly Model 3s) in the driveway.

He heard people laughing about it, and said, "I just got a Model S! It's in the garage."
"You still have your Porsche, too?"
"Nope, sold it. Just have the Model S now."


----------



## Nautilus

John said:


> Last year I mentioned a friend of mine who has a convertible Porsche that he dotes on that drove my (then new) Model 3. He was very impressed.
> 
> Fast forward to last night, when he hosted a party at his house. There were 11 couples there. At some point someone laughed that the big circular driveway looked like a Tesla dealership-there were 5 or 6 Teslas (mostly Model 3s) in the driveway.
> 
> He heard people laughing about it, and said, "I just got a Model S! It's in the garage."
> "You still have your Porsche, too?"
> "Nope, sold it. Just have the Model S now."


It seems that the number of Model 3s in the parking garage at work is multiplying by the day, not to mention in my subdivision.


----------



## GDN

Teslafi is only one tracking solution, but just about 5 or 6 weeks ago there were 1711 Model 3's using the service. Today there are 2134. Again, it's no race, but I figure it will be one day very soon that the number of 3's built will surpass the S's and the X's.


----------



## PNWmisty

I went skiing yesterday. While I was putting my ski boots on at the rear of my Model 3, a Subaru wagon parked in front of me. After a minute or two, the ~30 year-old driver walked back to me and said "I just have to ask, a friend told me the reason Tesla drivers are always driving around with big puffy jackets on in the winter is because the batteries don't perform as well in the cold weather. Is that true?"

I said "I've found you can only believe about half of what your hear about Tesla's. The truth is that since Tesla's don't produce 70% of their energy as waste heat, like a gasoline car does, you can increase your range and efficiency by keeping the heat low." I went on to explain that if you don't care about being wasteful, you can make it as warm as you like. It's not a disadvantage, the lack of waste heat is actually what makes EV's so much more efficient. It gives the driver the decision to spend some of that saved energy to make heat or not. The big benefit is in the summer. Since there is not a big hot engine in front of the cabin, not only are you less likely to need the air conditioner, when you do need it, it works a lot more quickly and efficiently. 

This seemed to satisfy him and he thanked me for explaining it to him.

The reason I shared this story is simply to remind people that most people have a lot af misconceptions about EV's. We can't always fully educate them on the more politically charged aspects of EV's but anything we can do to de-mystify their actual operation and use is a big help.


----------



## Nautilus

PNWmisty said:


> "I just have to ask, a friend told me the reason Tesla drivers are always driving around with big puffy jackets on in the winter is because the batteries don't perform as well in the cold weather. Is that true?"
> 
> I said "I've found you can only believe about half of what your hear about Tesla's. The truth is ...


... the jackets aren't big and puffy, the drivers are just big and pumped up:









I know, mods please move to off-topic thread


----------



## L. David Roper

I have organized a Drive Electric Earth Day BEV show in Blacksburg Virginia. See

http://www.roperld.com/science/DriveElectricEarthDay2019.pdf

for details. Also, I will be organizing a BEV show in September as part of Sustainability Week in Blacksburg.


----------



## PNWmisty

L. David Roper said:


> I have organized a Drive Electric Earth Day BEV show in Blacksburg Virginia. See
> 
> http://www.roperld.com/science/DriveElectricEarthDay2019.pdf
> 
> for details. Also, I will be organizing a BEV show in September as part of Sustainability Week in Blacksburg.


I like it, good job. What's the reasoning behind the walling off the EV's behind the two food trucks? Are you worried about people driving them away?


----------



## Vendacious

Nautilus said:


> It seems that the number of Model 3s in the parking garage at work is multiplying by the day, not to mention in my subdivision.


My neighborhood is crazy. One day a few weeks ago I opened my garage and I was just about to get into my car when a Tesla mobile service truck pulled into my driveway. The guy jumped out and said "I'm here to see about a charging issue" and I gave him an odd look and said "Are you sure you have the right address? There are 4 other model 3s within a few houses either direction." He looked at his paperwork and my house number and ended up going two doors down.


----------



## Love

PNWmisty said:


> I like it, good job. What's the reasoning behind the walling off the EV's behind the two food trucks? Are you worried about people driving them away?


Oh man...my wife and I went to the Drive Electric event in Iowa City this past year and were shocked (in a bad way) how many people treated our cars like they were at a dealership. Walking up, leaning on them (as in leaning on the windows to look in), trying the doors, getting in because we were nearby so of course they were unlocked (at first), letting their kids do whatever they wanted. I had to hurriedly walk from the Zero motorcycle that was there at one point because a kid was pulling the tow eye out from the frunk after lifting the mat. We had to stand by them (and lock them) and took turns leaving for the restroom and food so that we could stand guard. I was irritated, and unfortunately my wife said she's never doing it again 😕 (we'll see though, maybe she'll want to after some time has passed)
Not saying that's the idea behind the blockade, but just wanted to share... buy velvet ropes, put up signs, do something...or defend your car!

Edit: Typo.


----------



## garsh

Lovesword said:


> Oh man...my wife and I went to the Deive Electric event in Iowa City this past year and were shocked (in a bad way) how many people treated our cars like they were at a dealership. Walking up, leaning on them, trying the doors, getting in because we were nearby so of course they were unlocked (at first), letting their kids do whatever they wanted. I had to hurriedly walk from the Zero motorcycle that was there at one point because a kid was pulling the tow eye out from the frunk after lifting the mat. We had to stand by them (and lock them) and took turns leaving for the restroom and food so that we could stand guard. I was irritated, and unfortunately my wife said she's never doing it again 😕 (we'll see though, maybe she'll want to after some time has passed)
> Not saying that's the idea behind the blockade, but just wanted to share... buy velvet ropes, put up signs, do something...or defend your car!


Oh man. 

That settles it. If I ever do one of those events, I'm taking the Leaf.


----------



## Nautilus

So I was driving along in a slightly tougher neighborhood today, when I came up to a stoplight. There were two lanes in the direction I was travelling and the way I had stopped I had just pulled ahead (my front windows even with the hood) of a battered pick-up truck with ladders and tools in the back. As I pulled to a stop, I noticed a grizzled man with a beard and grey hair, looking about in his late 50s, the sort of person who has worked very hard his whole life for what he has. After a while, he pulled forward slightly so we were even with each other. I looked over and smiled as he was evidently looking over my car. We made eye contact and I could see him mouthing "Very nice", as the light turned green and he began to pull ahead of me.

I'm thinking he was commenting on the car, but it could also have been the Eagles' "Peaceful Easy Feeling" that I had turned up just a bit too loud on Slacker.


----------



## FRC

I occasionally go a few miles out of my way just to drive a particularly curvy and fun four mile stretch of road. Yesterday, when I got to the red light waiting to turn onto said road, I was second in line to turn left. Dammit, I wasn't going to be able to drive my road as fast as I wanted to. Cloud9, my P3D, needs to feel the wind in her hair sometimes! Then I noticed the car in front of me was a $325,000 Bentley Mulsanne (the first I've seen). When the light changed, he took off onto my road, and I decided to chase. Through 4 miles of sharp curves, and up and down hills, we ran nose to tail at 45 to 85 mph(35 mph speed limit road). I had TACC set at a 3 follow distance, so it was safe and comfortable. It was clear that he was trying to shake my tail, but of course Cloud9 had no problem hanging on. The Mulsanne is quite a large car and I have no idea how it handles, but I do know that I could've(and have) handled those curves at higher speeds. But it was still great fun! At the end of the stretch, we stopped at a traffic light, him turning right from the right lane, me next to him in the left lane. I looked over at him(a gentleman in his mid-forties), and smiled. He smiled and doffed his driving cap. I gave him a quick salute, the light changed, and off we went on our diverging journeys. What fun!!


----------



## GDN

Had fun getting to talk Tesla with a coworker today. I actually used to work for him, but we are now in different groups and he moved to NY. He is in town and we happen to be working on a proposal together. Our office is in Plano, just a mile from where one of the newest Gallery's is at, a Supercharger is a few blocks from there and the newest Service Center is just a few blocks the other direction.

After the day of work we were all just chatting and he noted he'd had driven by a Tesla SC the night before and he wanted to go have dinner across the street because there was a Tesla store. Another few statements and all he could mention was Tesla. So I finally broke in and said, "You know I don't have the pickup anymore?" Then I was called a few nice choice words in jest and he said you have one don't you. So he went on to tell me how he loved Elon and followed everything Tesla did and his girls both wanted him to get one. To say the least I told my story of one, then two and the pickup ordeal. He couldn't believe I'd moved on from the pickup. He and another coworker used to give me a hard time 20 years ago for having a pickup with heated seats (oh how things have changed.). Before he leaves on Wednesday we'll go for a ride. He drives a Navigator and he said his wife had a newer Volvo S90 I think. He said in NY he had no problem with charging locations and likely would already have one, but there is no service center, he is in Syracuse, and he thought that very well could be a barrier to ownership. I told him how they just announced there really wasn't even a service plan or schedule any longer, but I'd likely want to be a little closer to a service center as well. 

Looking at the map of Service Centers it looks like Syracuse might be a perfect spot for one, a big hole in that part of NY. To say the least - was fun chatting and sharing and finding someone else this excited about Tesla, but hasn't jumped on board yet. I think it is just a matter of time.


----------



## Vin

One of the coolest moments was driving on Kelly Drive (a windy 2 lane road near a river in Philadelphia) and I noticed a very old black car ahead in the lane next to me putting along. I pulled up next to him, and
slowed down, with a few cars behind us watching. I saw that it was actually a Model T! 
What are the chances of seeing one actually driving along a normal road?!
I gave him a thumbs up, and shouted "when past meets future", he smiled and gave me a beep of the old Model T horn. (it sounded like an old goose)
I then slowly glided away and thought wow, that was cool.


----------



## FRC

Vin said:


> (it sounded like an old goose)


I'm most impressed that you are able to tell the age of a goose by it's honk...


----------



## Clemson Tesla

PNWmisty said:


> I went skiing yesterday. While I was putting my ski boots on at the rear of my Model 3, a Subaru wagon parked in front of me. After a minute or two, the ~30 year-old driver walked back to me and said "I just have to ask, a friend told me the reason Tesla drivers are always driving around with big puffy jackets on in the winter is because the batteries don't perform as well in the cold weather. Is that true?"
> 
> I said "I've found you can only believe about half of what your hear about Tesla's. The truth is that since Tesla's don't produce 70% of their energy as waste heat, like a gasoline car does, you can increase your range and efficiency by keeping the heat low." I went on to explain that if you don't care about being wasteful, you can make it as warm as you like. It's not a disadvantage, the lack of waste heat is actually what makes EV's so much more efficient. It gives the driver the decision to spend some of that saved energy to make heat or not. The big benefit is in the summer. Since there is not a big hot engine in front of the cabin, not only are you less likely to need the air conditioner, when you do need it, it works a lot more quickly and efficiently.
> 
> This seemed to satisfy him and he thanked me for explaining it to him.
> 
> The reason I shared this story is simply to remind people that most people have a lot af misconceptions about EV's. We can't always fully educate them on the more politically charged aspects of EV's but anything we can do to de-mystify their actual operation and use is a big help.


Here in South Carolina I find that most people don't realize that Tesla's are 100% electric cars.


----------



## GDN

Lovesword said:


> Oh man...my wife and I went to the Drive Electric event in Iowa City this past year and were shocked (in a bad way) how many people treated our cars like they were at a dealership. Walking up, leaning on them (as in leaning on the windows to look in), trying the doors, getting in because we were nearby so of course they were unlocked (at first), letting their kids do whatever they wanted. I had to hurriedly walk from the Zero motorcycle that was there at one point because a kid was pulling the tow eye out from the frunk after lifting the mat. We had to stand by them (and lock them) and took turns leaving for the restroom and food so that we could stand guard. I was irritated, and unfortunately my wife said she's never doing it again 😕 (we'll see though, maybe she'll want to after some time has passed)
> Not saying that's the idea behind the blockade, but just wanted to share... buy velvet ropes, put up signs, do something...or defend your car!
> 
> Edit: Typo.


Making me nervous. I've singed up for EarthX with the local club on 4/26. The folks that went last year said it was very controlled and respectful. I'm a bit worried. We show up at 9, there is an exit at 1, I may have to make an early exit. We don't have to open the cars, but wanted to share and show if I could. With the white interior I may have to make that off limits. I'm not having rug rats and the like crawling all in and out. I may make some signs for look, but don't touch or ask if you want to see.

I went to the Drive EV week last year in Dallas, but it rained about 2 inches in the 2 hours we were there, so no one even looked at the cars.


----------



## GDN

I had one of the coolest complements yesterday on the way home, at least I thought it was cool. Sitting in traffic, an older woman easily mid-70's, in her Jaguar, XK, with Poodle in the front seat beside her, gave me a thumbs up, big grin and a "Nice Car". Just made my day. She is the kind I'd love to give a lift and show more of the car too, but she likely already knew.


----------



## Love

GDN said:


> Making me nervous. I've singed up for EarthX with the local club on 4/26. The folks that went last year said it was very controlled and respectful. I'm a bit worried. We show up at 9, there is an exit at 1, I may have to make an early exit. We don't have to open the cars, but wanted to share and show if I could. With the white interior I may have to make that off limits. I'm not having rug rats and the like crawling all in and out. I may make some signs for look, but don't touch or ask if you want to see.
> 
> I went to the Drive EV week last year in Dallas, but it rained about 2 inches in the 2 hours we were there, so no one even looked at the cars.


I'll add some more details because I don't want you to feel nervous or negatively about your upcoming event. Events like this are awesome ways to spread the word and get in touch with some people who might not otherwise reach out to one of us! I think you'll be just fine, but knowing that you could prep better than I did with a "please no touching" sign or something, or might need to be closer to your vehicle, I think is what I intended to get across. I'm looking forward to attending more events or having some locally even.

The event we went to was on the smaller side with, guessing here, 20 total vehicles (not all at once, some coming and going). It was the day of Iowa versus Iowa State (football) and Iowa City was jam packed. That's like the super bowl here for Iowans (other than a transplant like myself). The event itself was already IN the farmers market that happens on a schedule in that location, complete with lots of food trucks attracting all types. So the recipe for extremely high amounts of foot traffic was there, and this was our first ever event attendance and I had us ill prepared. I was wanting to walk around and see the other cars, talk with the other owners so I should have at least had a sign up, or even roped off the car. I bet my wife would've like that in hindsight.

As for opening and showing the car, I'd say just play it by ear. I ended up letting a couple people sit in the car after talking with them for quite some time and seeing that their interest level was far more than just passing.

My apologies GDN. My previous comment is really incomplete in that it focused on the negatives. There were quite a lot of positives and enjoyable moments! Good food, got to see a Zero Motorcycle, and because I'm an extrovert, I really liked getting to meet and talk with everyone. Please don't let my negative stories deter you from enjoying your event! I'm not letting them stop me from attending more as I find them! 

Edit: Typos


----------



## Love

Had a great, classic Tesla time story yesterday! Stopped to get some holiday weekend necessities at the grocery store that has the local supercharger. After shopping, I loaded up my car and saw a MSM Model 3 charging, so naturally I drove by that way to exit the parking lot. Now, I’m never sure if people are looking or not, but I ALWAYS wave to every Tesla I see. As I did this time, the response was the most emphatic, aggressive thumbs up I’ve ever seen! It was as if it was locked and loaded, just waiting to be unleashed by a friendly wave. Had I not, would I have seen such a spectacle? I’ll never know... but wow, it made me smile all the way home. 😃👍🏻


----------



## Mobile_Dev

In our M3, 4 of us driving back from a college trip this week we stopped for quick Pizza pickup (2 Medium Pizzas). After we picked the Pizza's, it was a pleasantly cool evening the sun was about to set and as we're walking back to the M3 we decided to eat right there in the parking lot, and enjoy the cool breeze watching the sun slowly setting behind the mountain in the distance. There was no outside sitting area or public bench, so I opened the Frunk put the two pizza boxes inside the frunk and we all stood around the car frunk eating pizza slices in hand. I should have taken a picture! 

5 min later a person stopped in his pickup truck behind us and asked if we had engine or battery problems and needed help  We politely said: "No thank you we are doing fine". He looked a little perplexed but drove on slowly trying to peek inside the "engine"


----------



## Quicksilver

I haven't written much about my "Tesla Time Stories" since I tend to forget to get on here and post stories. However, one incident happened yesterday as I was leaving the local rec. center after a workout and as I was driving slowly through the parking lot to exit, three kids around my son's age (10) was exiting their mom's SUV and was crossing the drive aisle in front of me. All three boys took a glance as I stopped to let them pass and all of a sudden they all had their mouths open and one yelled to his mom..."that's a Tesla!, that's a Tesla!" They waved and I waved back. Same type of incidents happened about two weeks ago when I was picking up my son at school for after school choir practice and as the kids exit, two boys stare very intently at Quicksilver and gave me thumbs up. During that week, I had Quicksilver in for service (steering column retracting motor and right steering stalk cover coming loose) so the local SC gave me an overnight loaner and what a loaner it was! a black Model X P100D with Ludicrous!! with white seats!! (six seater version) Needless to say, my wife and I picked up our son from his after school choir practice and when we drove up, he didn't recognize us...as soon as I open the Falcon Wing Door on the passenger side, he stood there, jaw dropped, and screamed "Is that you Dad!?" Next words he uttered was, "Did you buy this for mom?!" three of his friends rushed by and was just admiring the Falcon door. We had a good laugh. It was a fun loaner to say the least! What I found is lots of young kids know about Tesla which surprised me...I encounter their grins regularly.


----------



## FRC

I'm currently roadtripping in New Mexico. Yesterday, I was driving a thirty mile stretch between Los Alamos and Jemez up and over a 10,000 ft mountain on a winding, beautiful 2 lane road. Speed limits were mostly 20-45mph. I was following a local in a pickup. I saw him looking at me in his rearview and he took off trying to lose me. No effing way! My P3D rode his tail for 20 miles up and over at speeds well in excess of reasonable. Finally, about halfway down, he pulled over as did I. When I rolled down the window, I could smell his brakes (I didn't use mine, regen). He said he had to give up because of his brakes. We talked about the car for a few minutes, I thanked him for the race, and off I went. WHAT A BLAST. Cannot wait to see what today brings!!!


----------



## GDN

FRC said:


> I'm currently roadtripping in New Mexico. Yesterday, I was driving a thirty mile stretch between Los Alamos and Jemez up and over a 10,000 ft mountain on a winding, beautiful 2 lane road. Speed limits were mostly 20-45mph. I was following a local in a pickup. I saw him looking at me in his rearview and he took off trying to lose me. No effing way! My P3D rode his tail for 20 miles up and over at speeds well in excess of reasonable. Finally, about halfway down, he pulled over as did I. When I rolled down the window, I could smell his brakes (I didn't use mine, regen). He said he had to give up because of his brakes. We talked about the car for a few minutes, I thanked him for the race, and off I went. WHAT A BLAST. Cannot wait to see what today brings!!!


Just how did you get from GA to NM without passing through or close to Dallas ? We'll always try to arrange a schedule to meet up with a. board member passing through, even if only at a SC for 30 minutes !


----------



## FRC

GDN said:


> Just how did you get from GA to NM without passing through or close to Dallas ? We'll always try to arrange a schedule to meet up with a. board member passing through, even if only at a SC for 30 minutes !


I'm trying to avoid interstates My charging stops nearest you were Texarkana and Ardmore. A bit of a stretch, but believe me, I considered jumping down to DFW.


----------



## Russell K Smith

drove my SR+ from Tampa to Geneva On The Lake, Ohio last weekend over 2000 miles round trip, charging cost me $52 one way. Since I do not have autopilot I used the cruise control by using the scrolling button up and down. As I was going thru Charlotte, NC I was in a lane next to a car carrier who tried to get into my lane but I got a warning on my screen, check my mirrors and pulled away real fast. On the way back I changed my route from Augusta, GA to Tifton, GA and as I was traveling I noticed I only had six miles over the intending site. Then the navigation took me thru the country, I had no idea where I was so I asked for the nearest super charger and then I did two things. Turned the AC off and really allowed the regen to work and got 22 miles back. Finally I got on to 75 south to Tifton and tail gated a semi truck to draft and got to the super charger with no problems.


----------



## FRC

I recently completed a road trip from my home in Athens, Georgia(GO DAWGS) to Whistler Mtn., BC and back. If I drove this route directly, it would be 5,780 miles long. However, I meandered all over the place and turned 5,780 miles into 11,782 miles. I ate pizza at @MelindaV 's favorite joint in Portland. I genuflected at the shrine that is @Lovesword 's garage. And I studiously avoided the area of Texas that @GDN calls home. I car camped every night and I saw a great deal of the wondrous majesty of the USA and Canada. But I never could have predicted what was to be the most incredible part of my trip...

Before I departed, I reached out to @PNWmisty for guidance since I had no other sources in the Seattle area. Seattle was the only defined destination of my trip as I was picking my wife up a SeaTac to spend a week of the trip with me. While in that area I wanted to drive some beautiful, and fun, mountain routes and I hoped PNWmisty could help. And he did! His suggestion was route 20 across northern Washington crossing the Cascade range, by Mt. Baker, and through the Snoqualmie Pass. He warned me that since I would be there in early May, the pass was unlikely to be open.

However, I got lucky. When I arrived in the Seattle area two days before my wife's flight, I found the route newly opened and off I went! Being recently opened and a weekday, the route was empty except for me. I was able to drive it like I wanted(FAST! in my P3D), and I could take my time in those beautiful spots with mountain vistas and snow piled 15 feet high. Quite a treat for a Georgia boy!

That night, I logged in to TOO and let PNWmisty know that I was able to drive his route and thanked him for the suggestion. The following day, I returned to Seattle, picked up my wife, and took the ferry to Whidbey island where we spent the night at a State Park. The following morning, we headed out toward Canada.

On a 4 lane divided highway, we stopped at a light next to an Identical white Model3. The car was driven by an attractive young woman who was alone. My wife and I waved and tried to get her attention, but she wouldn't look our way. When the light changed, she floored it to get away from us freaks, but she wasn't leaving my P behind! I quickly followed, pulled ahead so she could see my car, and stopped next to her again at the next light. Then we exchanged smiles, waves, high fives, and thumbs up, before proceeding on our separate ways.

That night, while supercharging in Squamish, BC, I checked into TOO. I had a PM from PNWmisty who said "My wife said she saw you this morning going east on Hwy 20 and you gave her a thumbs up. She was so excited she had to call me". You've got to be kidding me! I have no connection to anyone else in the Seattle area. And in an area with a population of almost 4 million, I happen upon the wife of the only person I know? Incredible, just incredible!!!

So, my long trip of many wonders included this little fantastic and wondrous occurrence that I never could have imagined, and that I never will forget.


----------



## Love

FRC said:


> I recently completed a road trip from my home in Athens, Georgia(GO DAWGS) to Whistler Mtn., BC and back. If I drove this route directly, it would be 5,780 miles long. However, I meandered all over the place and turned 5,780 miles into 11,782 miles. I ate pizza at @MelindaV 's favorite joint in Portland. I genuflected at the shrine that is @Lovesword 's garage. And I studiously avoided the area of Texas that @GDN calls home. I car camped every night and I saw a great deal of the wondrous majesty of the USA and Canada. But I never could have predicted what was to be the most incredible part of my trip...
> 
> Before I departed, I reached out to @PNWmisty for guidance since I had no other sources in the Seattle area. Seattle was the only defined destination of my trip as I was picking my wife up a SeaTac to spend a week of the trip with me. While in that area I wanted to drive some beautiful, and fun, mountain routes and I hoped PNWmisty could help. And he did! His suggestion was route 20 across northern Washington crossing the Cascade range, by Mt. Baker, and through the Snoqualmie Pass. He warned me that since I would be there in early May, the pass was unlikely to be open.
> 
> However, I got lucky. When I arrived in the Seattle area two days before my wife's flight, I found the route newly opened and off I went! Being recently opened and a weekday, the route was empty except for me. I was able to drive it like I wanted(FAST! in my P3D), and I could take my time in those beautiful spots with mountain vistas and snow piled 15 feet high. Quite a treat for a Georgia boy!
> 
> That night, I logged in to TOO and let PNWmisty know that I was able to drive his route and thanked him for the suggestion. The following day, I returned to Seattle, picked up my wife, and took the ferry to Whidbey island where we spent the night at a State Park. The following morning, we headed out toward Canada.
> 
> On a 4 lane divided highway, we stopped at a light next to an Identical white Model3. The car was driven by an attractive young woman who was alone. My wife and I waved and tried to get her attention, but she wouldn't look our way. When the light changed, she floored it to get away from us freaks, but she wasn't leaving my P behind! I quickly followed, pulled ahead so she could see my car, and stopped next to her again at the next light. Then we exchanged smiles, waves, high fives, and thumbs up, before proceeding on our separate ways.
> 
> That night, while supercharging in Squamish, BC, I checked into TOO. I had a PM from PNWmisty who said "My wife said she saw you this morning going east on Hwy 20 and you gave her a thumbs up. She was so excited she had to call me". You've got to be kidding me! I have no connection to anyone else in the Seattle area. And in an area with a population of almost 4 million, I happen upon the wife of the only person I know? Incredible, just incredible!!!
> 
> So, my long trip of many wonders included this little fantastic and wondrous occurrence that I never could have imagined, and that I never will forget.


It was a truly my great pleasure to have you come visit me. Glad we were able to go have a beer, spend some time chatting and discover we really had a good read on each other's personalities based on our posts here. I wish we could have hung out a little more and had dinner... but you know how that goes. Thanks for understanding!
If I'm ever down that way, I'll make every effort to repay the visit. And if you're ever up this way again, please let me know!


----------



## PNWmisty

FRC said:


> When the light changed, she floored it to get away from us freaks, but she wasn't leaving my P behind! I quickly followed, pulled ahead so she could see my car, and stopped next to her again at the next light. Then we exchanged smiles, waves, high fives, and thumbs up, before proceeding on our separate ways.


Thanks for sharing that!

That section of SR-20, with its 55 mph speed limit, two lanes in either direction with a wide, grassy median and stop-lights every 1/2- 1 mile or so is perfect for demonstrating the P3D's ability to bend time/space. From what I've gathered, your white P3D and my wife's white RWD Model 3 both had the coveted pole positions and your P3D, even loaded with your wife and travel luggage, easily took my wife's RWD. Had I known she was going to run into a couple from Georgia in a white P3D, I would have loaned her my white P3D for the day and you wouldn't have stood a chance with all that extra passenger/luggage weight in there! 

Saturday I drove that same highway over the mountains on SR-20 (to Winthrop, WA), had lunch and returned back to Anacortes, a little over 300 miles. This is one of my favorite area rides on my Ducati so I know the road well. Even though I drove some of the twisty sections like I stole it, and the road has some serious elevation gains/losses, going as high as 5500 ft. and crossing three passes, as I returned through Sedro Wooley, my P3D with Aero wheels said I could make it home with 6 miles range left. I decided not to risk it since the Burlington Supercharger was conveniently located on my route home and I pulled in with 8% left on the battery. I will confess that going East, I stopped at a flea market in Concrete, WA for 25 minutes which just happened to be located right across the street from a free EV charging station where I added about 8 miles of range while I browsed the interesting assortment of flea market stuff. I knew I could make it without the brief charge but I wanted a little insurance because the North Cascades Highway is too special to waste driving it like range is even a consideration.

The surprise of the day was at a rest break I took at the Diablo Lake Vista Point where I saw three Model 3's (out of a total car count of around 27). Very unusual for the wilds of Northern Washington where Superchargers are still few and far between.


----------



## FRC

PNWmisty said:


> Thanks for sharing that!
> 
> That section of SR-20, with its 55 mph speed limit, two lanes in either direction with a wide, grassy median and stop-lights every 1/2- 1 mile or so is perfect for demonstrating the P3D's ability to bend time/space. From what I've gathered, your white P3D and my wife's white RWD Model 3 both had the coveted pole positions and your P3D, even loaded with your wife and travel luggage, easily took my wife's RWD. Had I known she was going to run into a couple from Georgia in a white P3D, I would have loaned her my white P3D for the day and you wouldn't have stood a chance with all that extra passenger/luggage weight in there!
> 
> Saturday I drove that same highway over the mountains on SR-20 (to Winthrop, WA), had lunch and returned back to Anacortes, a little over 300 miles. This is one of my favorite area rides on my Ducati so I know the road well. Even though I drove some of the twisty sections like I stole it, and the road has some serious elevation gains/losses, going as high as 5500 ft. and crossing three passes, as I returned through Sedro Wooley, my P3D with Aero wheels said I could make it home with 6 miles range left. I decided not to risk it since the Burlington Supercharger was conveniently located on my route home and I pulled in with 8% left on the battery. I will confess that going East, I stopped at a flea market in Concrete, WA for 25 minutes which just happened to be located right across the street from a free EV charging station where I added about 8 miles of range while I browsed the interesting assortment of flea market stuff. I knew I could make it without the brief charge but I wanted a little insurance because the North Cascades Highway is too special to waste driving it like range is even a consideration.
> 
> The surprise of the day was at a rest break I took at the Diablo Lake Vista Point where I saw three Model 3's (out of a total car count of around 27). Very unusual for the wilds of Northern Washington where Superchargers are still few and far between.


Just a bit of info for you, @PNWmisty . After my wife and I stopped to charge at Burlington, we stopped next door at the gas station for coffee and snacks. While she went in, I was at the outer fuel station cleaning my windshield, something I never do without purchasing something. While washing the windshield, the local postman in a beat up vehicle, verbally accosted me. He was yelling at me to move my car because I wasn't fueling. There were no cars fueling. I calmly told him that my wife was inside making purchases and that I would move when she returned. He sheepishly mumbled that us Tesla drivers need to learn to respect others. I hope this isn't the postman you have to deal with.


----------



## PNWmisty

FRC said:


> While washing the windshield, the local postman in a beat up vehicle, verbally accosted me. He was yelling at me to move my car because I wasn't fueling. There were no cars fueling. I calmly told him that my wife was inside making purchases and that I would move when she returned. He sheepishly mumbled that us Tesla drivers need to learn to respect others. I hope this isn't the postman you have to deal with.


Haha! No, we have a postwoman! I'm sorry he treated you so rudely but the Tesla haters exist wherever people are ignorant enough to think a V-8 is patriotic and Tesla's are only for rich people ("rich people" being defined as anyone who makes over $60,000/yr).

If someone told me "Tesla drivers need to learn to respect others", I would probably say, "you mean like getting a vertical exhaust pipe so the lethal gasses from my car's exhaust don't drift right into your cabin's climate control system?" and if someone told me to move my Tesla I might just say "I can't get it running, I think it has vapor lock". Of course, you could just count yourself lucky that postman didn't go "postal" on you!


----------



## MelindaV

FRC said:


> Just a bit of info for you, @PNWmisty . After my wife and I stopped to charge at Burlington, we stopped next door at the gas station for coffee and snacks. While she went in, I was at the outer fuel station cleaning my windshield, something I never do without purchasing something. While washing the windshield, the local postman in a beat up vehicle, verbally accosted me. He was yelling at me to move my car because I wasn't fueling. There were no cars fueling. I calmly told him that my wife was inside making purchases and that I would move when she returned. He sheepishly mumbled that us Tesla drivers need to learn to respect others. I hope this isn't the postman you have to deal with.


so in other words, he has been asked not to park in the EV charging spaces and took offense to that.


----------



## Nautilus

I was out running errands on Saturday when I stopped at an intersection with traffic lights. Turning right from the cross street onto the street I was on was a convertible Camaro (top down). Teenage male driver, teenage male friend in the passenger seat and another teenage male friend in the back seat. Plenty of testosterone to go around and I figured they'd be pretty full of themselves in what was admittedly a pretty nice set of wheels (for a gas-powered vehicle).

As the Camaro cruised by me in the opposite direction, I noticed a tri-synched radar-lock of three heads all staring at my vehicle as they drove by. Their heads were truly swiveling in unison. I happened to have the window down so in true Madagascar Penguin form I just smiled and waved, smiled and waved.....


----------



## ShinyTop

I just read 26 pages of this thread and enjoyed it. Since I have a 6 week old X in MSM I thought maybe I shouldn't post but double checked it was not listed as only M3. My SIL let me me drive her MS last Thanksgiving. Since I had trouble getting in and out of it I figured the S and probably 3 were not the best choice for a 71 old man with bad back and knees so I started reading up on the X. I live in Pensacola so the nearest galleries and service centers are 5 or 6 hours away so I just visited forums and lusted. Then a service center opened in Pensacola. I drove by it and stopped to gawk at the S's and X's in the lot. A man came out and asked if he could help. I told him I had never seen an X in person and was just looking. He offered to get a key and let me sit in one. Big mistake. Within 3 weeks I had an X sitting in my driveway. Except for the service center I have only seen two other Teslas in the wild. One 3 and one S, both blue.

For the last five years I have been a volunteer driver for the American Cancer Society. We drive cancer patients who do not have transportation to their appointments. Although we drive all ages many of them are older. So few of them have heard of Tesla or have any knowledge of them. I love their expression when I open the door for them from my seat. Since some are accompanied by spouse or a child it gets even wilder when I open one of the wings for them to get in. I love talking about the car and answering their questions. When I drive up to the treatment center the valet attendants love the car and the first time wanted to see it open and close the doors and to look around the white interior. One passenger asked "Are you sure you never have to put gas in it?"

I have not seen many stares from other drivers but an X looks like just a fat hatchback so I doubt many around here have any idea what it is. But I love it and have enjoyed the opportunity to talk Tesla to my rides.


----------



## Love

ShinyTop said:


> I just read 26 pages of this thread and enjoyed it. Since I have a 6 week old X in MSM I thought maybe I shouldn't post but double checked it was not listed as only M3. My SIL let me me drive her MS last Thanksgiving. Since I had trouble getting in and out of it I figured the S and probably 3 were not the best choice for a 71 old man with bad back and knees so I started reading up on the X. I live in Pensacola so the nearest galleries and service centers are 5 or 6 hours away so I just visited forums and lusted. Then a service center opened in Pensacola. I drove by it and stopped to gawk at the S's and X's in the lot. A man came out and asked if he could help. I told him I had never seen an X in person and was just looking. He offered to get a key and let me sit in one. Big mistake. Within 3 weeks I had an X sitting in my driveway. Except for the service center I have only seen two other Teslas in the wild. One 3 and one S, both blue.
> 
> For the last five years I have been a volunteer driver for the American Cancer Society. We drive cancer patients who do not have transportation to their appointments. Although we drive all ages many of them are older. So few of them have heard of Tesla or have any knowledge of them. I love their expression when I open the door for them from my seat. Since some are accompanied by spouse or a child it gets even wilder when I open one of the wings for them to get in. I love talking about the car and answering their questions. When I drive up to the treatment center the valet attendants love the car and the first time wanted to see it open and close the doors and to look around the white interior. One passenger asked "Are you sure you never have to put gas in it?"
> 
> I have not seen many stares from other drivers but an X looks like just a fat hatchback so I doubt many around here have any idea what it is. But I love it and have enjoyed the opportunity to talk Tesla to my rides.


Excellent write up! What a great first post! And also glad to see this thread get a bump. Thank you for sharing, @ShinyTop


----------



## Madmolecule

I just spent the last month in Costa Rica. At first I missed my Tesla but it really would have been useless there. Even though I have dual motor the ground clearance would have never survived the dirt/gravel 4-wheel drive roads which as soon as you get off the main paved road was the route to every restaurant, bar or home. I was telling my property manager about the Tesla and even though they are gringos from St. Pete they have been in CR for about 10 years now and have become out of touch with the new technology. They were recently in Boston and while renting a car was told that they had to switch out the car because the back up camera was not working. When they told the agent that it would be fine with the original can since they have never seen a car with a backup camera the agent look at them like they were aliens. 
The roads beat the crap out of any vehicle but with all the parts in an ICE car I really think electric might extend the life and reduce the maintenance. I know Elon is after the robotaxi market, but I think there is also a market for a stripped down Tesla with high ground clearance for the rural markets. Also with unreliable power they could really use power wall technology down there.


----------



## Love

I always park out by the superchargers, there’s some good ”no door ding” spots out there! It gives me peace of mind and also gets me to do a little walking, so... exercise! I also like to see who all is out there charging, if I know them (if they’re local) or see where they’re from if they have front plates. 

Anyway, so I saw a Nebraska plate on a white Model 3 that said CHARG3D (which I think is great). I went in to the store and shopped. On the way out there was a woman putting groceries in that car so I got to say “love the plates!” and she replied “thanks!” I got to my car and we exchanged smiles and waves. I get the feeling she knew that as I walked by I was going to be getting into one of the other Teslas parked out there. 🙂


----------



## MrBill

We've had our Model 3 for a little over one year now. The biggest difference between our Tesla and the other cars we own is that we have reverted to the practice of 'going for a ride' because the Tesla costs so little in comparison. It's like stepping back to the 70's when we used to spend a day just driving around looking at the scenery. With a bit over 300 mile range we can drive for some fairly long trips, stop for lunch and be home again by sunset and it only costs us a few bucks. These are the Good Ol' Days!


----------



## Nautilus

The family went out to the movies on Sunday night, to see Ford vs. Ferrari. We took the black Model S currently on loan to me while the Model 3 is in the shop.

As the credits were rolling at the end of the movie and we were preparing to leave, my son asked if I could preheat the car. I told him I could not since I don't have remote control over the loaner car. So he asked for the fob so he could go out and warm the car up. No objection, my wife and I would arrive to a warm car, and off he went.

As my wife and I are coming out to the car, I notice a black Model 3 parked about 5 spaces over from where our Model S is. I'm thinking to myself "I wonder if he went to the correct car?". Upon arrival at the Model S, my son is in the car warming it up, but did say "I got confused and first I went over to the Model 3 and tried to open it". Wife says: "Well you probably got recorded by Sentry mode then, didn't you?" Son says: "Yeah, I did, so I gestured to the camera that I'd made a mistake and apologized". Laughter all around.

So if anyone on the forum owns a black Model 3, was at Flix Brewhouse on Sunday night, and has Sentry footage of a clueless and contrite-looking teenager, now you know why!


----------



## Love

Nautilus said:


> The family went out to the movies on Sunday night, to see Ford vs. Ferrari. We took the black Model S currently on loan to me while the Model 3 is in the shop.
> 
> As the credits were rolling at the end of the movie and we were preparing to leave, my son asked if I could preheat the car. I told him I could not since I don't have remote control over the loaner car. So he asked for the fob so he could go out and warm the car up. No objection, my wife and I would arrive to a warm car, and off he went.
> 
> As my wife and I are coming out to the car, I notice a black Model 3 parked about 5 spaces over from where our Model S is. I'm thinking to myself "I wonder if he went to the correct car?". Upon arrival at the Model S, my son is in the car warming it up, but did say "I got confused and first I went over to the Model 3 and tried to open it". Wife says: "Well you probably got recorded by Sentry mode then, didn't you?" Son says: "Yeah, I did, so I gestured to the camera that I'd made a mistake and apologized". Laughter all around.
> 
> So if anyone on the forum owns a black Model 3, was at Flix Brewhouse on Sunday night, and has Sentry footage of a clueless and contrite-looking teenager, now you know why!


This is so amazing. I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Nautilus

Love said:


> This is so amazing. I LOVE IT!!!!


The best part is, even though I'm the only one who drives my Model 3, both my (tech-challenged) wife, and (tech-savvy) son are both well-versed in Tesla's Sentry mode and knew what to expect.


----------



## FRC

I have a neighbor that I know only casually. She is widowed and began to ask me about a ModelX as her potential next vehicle. I talked her through all the newbie questions and let her test drive my P3D. She was sold! She said that she was going to order a ModelX the following week. A couple of weeks later I saw her driving a brand new Volvo. When I saw her next, I asked what happened with the ModelX? She stated that she just couldn't get over her range anxiety. We had talked extensively about this, and I thought her worries were resolved. Apparently not.

We live near Athens, Ga, and she has a beach house at St Simons Island, a drive of about 290 miles. She didn't share this detail with me during our discussions. Certainly this drive is too long without supercharging, and she would have had to go 20 miles out of her way to charge. I was disappointed as a Tesla enthusiast, but more so, I was disappointed for her. As an aging widow, low maintenance, no gas pumps, mobile service, would have fit her lifestyle beautifully. 20 miles out of the way 4 times a year would have been a small price to pay for such benefits. But, alas, old dogs/new tricks!

Here's the punchline...Yesterday Tesla opened a new V3 supercharger in Metter, GA. She will drive past this charger on her way to the beach. I kinda hope she doesn't see it. And I hope that she is not as disappointed in her decision as I am disappointed for her.


----------



## Madmolecule

Glad to hear they opened the Supercharger in Metter, Ga. Is it near the I-16 exit? I looked for it a couple months ago and could not even see signs of construction


----------



## Bokonon

A couple of Tesla Time™ stories from the last month...

Story #1:

The place where I get my hair cut is a small shopping center with a parking lot roughly the shape and size of half a football field. On a quiet Sunday afternoon, with the lot about half full, I decided to try Smart Summon in a "real" parking situation for the first time.

Following the "half football field" frame of reference, I was standing under one of the uprights, and my car was parked straight away at the opposite end of the lot (50-yard line), nose-in, facing away from me. I opened Summon in the app, set the location marker in front of me, and began.

The car backed out of its spot cautiously, then made a 3-point turn to reverse its direction to face me. (As it did this, another car entered the lot, but chose a different aisle -- phew!) in this new orientation, the sun was shining directly into the windshield, illuminating the entire cabin and making it abundantly clear that no one was driving. Despite having Smart Summoned my car in empty lots before, watching this scene unfold with the empty driver seat was utterly surreal!

Then I heard a man's voice behind me: "Self-driving car?"

I turned and saw an elderly couple, who had been quietly watching Smart Summon do its thing.

"Yup!" I replied giddily, before compulsively blurring out, "I mean, right now it only works in parking lots, but it's a Tesla so it's always getting new features and capabilities though software updates, so who knows what it will be capable of a few months from now?"

The man smiled and shook his head, half in disbelief, half in bemusement of my enthusiasm. He took another long look at the empty car (which I had stopped just short of its destination), then turned to his companion and gave her a look that wondered, "did we really just see that?"

"Pretty darn cool," he said eventually, before continuing on his way.

Story #2:

This afternoon, my wife and 6-year-old son took the Model 3 to a play date while I took care of some errands. When my wife returned to our house just before dinner, she suddenly realized that she didn't have her house key... She was locked out of the house in sub-freezing temperatures, with a starving kindergartener whose fits of "hangry" rage could probably out-tow a Ford F150 (uphill, of course). I was stuck in a neverending grocery line (due to the first winter storm of the season scheduled to arrive tomorrow) and could not help.

But no help was necessary...because my resourceful wife realized that our Model 3 is not just a car, it's also a giant video game console with a built-in space heater attached to a massive battery pack. So, she and my son went back into the car, turned on climate control, and played Beach Buggy until I got home... and for another 10 minutes afterward, which was basically enough time to throw some fish sticks in the oven. 😁

My wife summarized the whole episode in an Instagram post with this caption: "'Locked out of the house so we are playing racing games in a heated Tesla' is a sentence I never expected to write."

And that, my friends, is how The Truth about Teslas is spread. 😎


----------



## FRC

Today I stopped at my local supercharger to top up. There was one other vehicle charging, a very clean Model S 60 with a young lady standing outside. After I plugged up, she asked if I could help her. I said-sure, what's the problem.

She and her husband had just purchased their used Tesla a couple of weeks before from a used car dealer. She operated the car with a fob, and had not been able to figure out setting up the app(beware used Tesla buyers). She left her purse and fob in the car while she plugged in, and now she's locked out.

I tried helping her sign into the app on my phone, but couldn't since she had never set it up. I explained that if this happened to me, I would call my wife to unlock...she said "that's cool but won't work for me".

I called my mobile tech for advice, but he was not available.

I called Tesla Roadside and put my distressed friend on the line. After about 45 minutes, they finally gave her the answer I was afraid of. Since they had no way to confirm that the car belonged to her, they couldn't help.

She then called AAA. She said they were going to tow her home. I warned her that a) They would not be able to put the car in Neutral, and b) They would not be able to release the charging cable. She said she would ask them to try to break into her car.

I felt terrible, but I was out of ideas. With AAA on the way and knowing she was in a safe environment, I took my leave. But only after advising her that a trip to the service center for help getting the car set up in her name should happen soonest.

On the way out, I saw a local cop, stopped, thanked him for his service, and told him about the distressed young lady. He immediately headed that way to try to assist.

That's the end of my part of the story, but I keep thinking that I missed something. I'm not entirely familiar with the Model S, but did I miss something? What should I have done?


----------



## Tesla blue Y

FRC said:


> Today I stopped at my local supercharger to top up. There was one other vehicle charging, a very clean Model S 60 with a young lady standing outside. After I plugged up, she asked if I could help her. I said-sure, what's the problem.
> 
> She and her husband had just purchased their used Tesla a couple of weeks before from a used car dealer. She operated the car with a fob, and had not been able to figure out setting up the app(beware used Tesla buyers). She left her purse and fob in the car while she plugged in, and now she's locked out.
> 
> I tried helping her sign into the app on my phone, but couldn't since she had never set it up. I explained that if this happened to me, I would call my wife to unlock...she said "that's cool but won't work for me".
> 
> I called my mobile tech for advice, but he was not available.
> 
> I called Tesla Roadside and put my distressed friend on the line. After about 45 minutes, they finally gave her the answer I was afraid of. Since they had no way to confirm that the car belonged to her, they couldn't help.
> 
> She then called AAA. She said they were going to tow her home. I warned her that a) They would not be able to put the car in Neutral, and b) They would not be able to release the charging cable. She said she would ask them to try to break into her car.
> 
> I felt terrible, but I was out of ideas. With AAA on the way and knowing she was in a safe environment, I took my leave. But only after advising her that a trip to the service center for help getting the car set up in her name should happen soonest.
> 
> On the way out, I saw a local cop, stopped, thanked him for his service, and told him about the distressed young lady. He immediately headed that way to try to assist.
> 
> That's the end of my part of the story, but I keep thinking that I missed something. I'm not entirely familiar with the Model S, but did I miss something? What should I have done?


I don't suppose her husband could have set up on his phone. I guess the same problem with not being able to prove ownership.


----------



## FRC

Tesla blue 3 said:


> I don't suppose her husband could have set up on his phone. I guess the same problem with not being able to prove ownership.


Yeah, we considered that...All the transaction paperwork was in the car!


----------



## Tesla blue Y

FRC said:


> Yeah, we considered that...All the transaction paperwork was in the car!


DOH! and drat


----------



## JWardell

FRC said:


> Today I stopped at my local supercharger to top up. There was one other vehicle charging, a very clean Model S 60 with a young lady standing outside. After I plugged up, she asked if I could help her. I said-sure, what's the problem.
> 
> She and her husband had just purchased their used Tesla a couple of weeks before from a used car dealer. She operated the car with a fob, and had not been able to figure out setting up the app(beware used Tesla buyers). She left her purse and fob in the car while she plugged in, and now she's locked out.
> 
> I tried helping her sign into the app on my phone, but couldn't since she had never set it up. I explained that if this happened to me, I would call my wife to unlock...she said "that's cool but won't work for me".
> 
> I called my mobile tech for advice, but he was not available.
> 
> I called Tesla Roadside and put my distressed friend on the line. After about 45 minutes, they finally gave her the answer I was afraid of. Since they had no way to confirm that the car belonged to her, they couldn't help.
> 
> She then called AAA. She said they were going to tow her home. I warned her that a) They would not be able to put the car in Neutral, and b) They would not be able to release the charging cable. She said she would ask them to try to break into her car.
> 
> I felt terrible, but I was out of ideas. With AAA on the way and knowing she was in a safe environment, I took my leave. But only after advising her that a trip to the service center for help getting the car set up in her name should happen soonest.
> 
> On the way out, I saw a local cop, stopped, thanked him for his service, and told him about the distressed young lady. He immediately headed that way to try to assist.
> 
> That's the end of my part of the story, but I keep thinking that I missed something. I'm not entirely familiar with the Model S, but did I miss something? What should I have done?


That sucks. In the end, locking your keys in the car is locking the keys in your car. Some roadside services and locksmiths are *VERY* talented at fishing their way through a window and pressing a button quickly.
The other option, if she lived close and we weren't in the middle of the pandemic, would be to give her a lift home to pick the second fob that is no doubt hiding somewhere.


----------



## GDN

So can a Tesla be unlocked with a slim Jim or similar too? I don't think so as there is nothing physical ever heard moving during lock or unlock. It seems it is all electronic.


----------



## JWardell

GDN said:


> So can a Tesla be unlocked with a slim Jim or similar too? I don't think so as there is nothing physical ever heard moving during lock or unlock. It seems it is all electronic.


These days they just go behind the window glass...especially easy with frameless windows... and press the door open button on the inside of the door.


----------



## FRC

JWardell said:


> These days they just go behind the window glass...especially easy with frameless windows... and press the door open button on the inside of the door.


I overheard Tesla roadside talking to this owner saying..."Tell AAA that the Model S unlocks just like a Subaru". Not sure what was meant by that, but apparently was vitally important per Tesla roadside.


----------



## Needsdecaf

JWardell said:


> These days they just go behind the window glass...especially easy with frameless windows... and press the door open button on the inside of the door.


 Would that work if car is locked, no key or occupants inside? Or are doors disabled?

cpuld probably get to the emergency release and pull though.


----------



## JoeP

I live in a rural California county (one of the ones with really low COVID #s) and I get people all the time who ask questions about my M3. For a *long* time i was one of only 2 Teslas in "upcountry" (ie. not out in the Central Valley), the other was a white Model S that ive occasionally parked next to at our post office here). However now i see more 3's. I can kind of tell that lockdown is ending by the number of Teslas i see on the main highway through the County here (we're about 3 hours from the Bay).

The local high school girls hanging out at the non-super-market (super markets are too big for up here) really liked the 3 though. I got a chorus of "its so quiet!" from 3 of them a couple months ago.


----------



## Malaromane

I don't have any Tesla Time stories to share; I just submitted my order for a Red M3 LR AWD last Friday and I don't even have VIN or a delivery date yet. But after reading through all 27 pages of this thread, I wanted to post just to say thanks to everyone who shared their experiences over the last two years on this thread. M3s are starting to become a common enough sight here in Waterloo that I suspect it'll be a long time (or maybe even never) before I experience my own Tesla Time. But that's ok.

Thanks for sharing everyone.


----------



## Quicksilver

Malaromane said:


> I don't have any Tesla Time stories to share; I just submitted my order for a Red M3 LR AWD last Friday and I don't even have VIN or a delivery date yet. But after reading through all 27 pages of this thread, I wanted to post just to say thanks to everyone who shared their experiences over the last two years on this thread. M3s are starting to become a common enough sight here in Waterloo that I suspect it'll be a long time (or maybe even never) before I experience my own Tesla Time. But that's ok.
> 
> Thanks for sharing everyone.


Oh, I am sure you will come across an incident or more that you'll share with us. I have no doubt!  Congrats on your new order!


----------



## FRC

Malaromane said:


> I don't have any Tesla Time stories to share; I just submitted my order for a Red M3 LR AWD last Friday and I don't even have VIN or a delivery date yet. But after reading through all 27 pages of this thread, I wanted to post just to say thanks to everyone who shared their experiences over the last two years on this thread. M3s are starting to become a common enough sight here in Waterloo that I suspect it'll be a long time (or maybe even never) before I experience my own Tesla Time. But that's ok.
> 
> Thanks for sharing everyone.


Welcome to the family!!


----------



## Nautilus

Just realized I hadn't posted this yet. I pulled into a parking lot last summer and saw the blue Tesla, so naturally I had to park next to it. Mine is the red one. I think our license plates complement each other nicely.


----------



## Tesla blue Y

Over the W/E we drove from Minnesota to near Pinckney Michigan. It was a nice drive. On the way home we stopped at the Mauston WI super charger. While we were there a couple rolled in in a brand new Model S. I asked how long he had the car he said 1 week and was on his way to New York from Oregon. It was his second S. The previous was an 18 on which he put 38,000 in 18 months. He stated he had not bought any gas for 2.5 years with unlimited free super charging but that was not the biggest saving on the vehicles it was the lack of maintenance or repairs. Zero during his ownership. His BMW or Mercedes cost $800 every time they drove past a dealership.

The thing which was most memorable about the conversation for me (he is definitely several years older than my 71 years) was when he casually said - Crossing Montana I set it to 90 put on auto pilot and cruised. 

Not something I would consider.


----------



## Nautilus

Good experience with Summon today, posted here.


----------



## FRC

I represent several foster children in court as their Guardian ad Litem. During the pandemic all of my visits with the kids have been virtual. Yesterday, for the first time, I got to see the kids in person when I delivered Christmas gifts to them.

I pulled up in front of the home and carried three huge bags of gifts up to the front porch where the 3 kids and the foster parents met me.

The 6 and 8 year old pretty much ignored me in their understandable excitement over their bag of gifts. However, things were different for the 11 year old little boy. With his mouth agape, he set his bag of gifts on the porch and walked down the steps into the front yard. He turned to me and asked me "Is that your Tesla?".

When I responded in the affirmative, he said "I never knew you were a Baller!"

Now, I'm almost 63 years old, I'm quite conservative, and I'm lily-white. So I don't think I'm a "Baller". In fact, I'm not even certain what a Baller is. But then again, who am I to disagree with an 11 year-old who's smart enough to know that a Tesla is way cooler than a bag of Christmas gifts?


----------



## jmmdownhil

I originally reserved my Model 3 in July, 2017, and took delivery in August, 2018 in Raleigh after salivating over the car during the wait. TOO was a great resource during that time as there was almost no info available about the car, it's features, or how it operated. We subsequently put 21000 miles on the car with zero issues of any kind, and average charge cost of less than $.03/mile, versus ice of ~$.10/mile. A great car in all respects.
We decided to upgrade to a Model Y and took delivery in November at the new Raleigh store (this delivery was a significant improvement over the 3 delivery in 2018!).
A friend of ours has been a closet Teslaholic all the time we had the 3. We were able to sell the 3 to him at a very favorable price for him, so I like to think we did a small part in spreading the EV-Tesla word.
Everyone's a winner!


----------



## Nom

I had a sense for the meaning of baller but to make sure I looked it up ...

A *baller* is a basketball player or a successful person who lives a lavish lifestyle similar to a professional basketball player's. It can also be used to describe someone who or something that is skillful or excellent.

Nice ... I expect to get laughed at when I tell my kids that I'm a baller (by association).


----------



## FRC

I was loathe to admit that I had to look it up, but I did too!


----------



## garsh

You'll have to queue up this tune the next time you visit. 
(this video is the radio edit)


----------



## FRC

I was Supercharging this morning near home. Our local SCer is 10 stalls, and was empty when I pulled in. Immediately after I plugged up a brand new Model S with temp tags pulled in and a 12ish year old got out of the passenger seat and(after a bit) figured out how to plug up.

We both finished charging at the same time, and I allowed him to pull out first. [Assumption here] Being a new owner, and wanting to give his young son a thrill, he floored it, and that Model S took off like a rocket! I suppose we all have enjoyed the thrill of the instant acceleration; I certainly have in my P3D. But, I think that this was my first time watching someone accelerate away from me while standing still. Perhaps knowing what they were experiencing inside the car made watching more exciting.

I can't believe how freaking quick these cars are!


----------

